# TeH Failthread



## Ishandria (15. Juli 2008)

Hier darf jeder sein ''fail-bildchen'' reinposten.
Bitte maximal 1 bild pro post damit nicht kuro jedem die möglichkeiten wegnimmt noch welche zu posten

Sinn? Naja ich hoffe dass sich nach einiger zeit alle Fail Bilder des ganzen Internets hier versammeln und man immer eine antwortmöglichkeit auf jede noch so blöde Idee bzw frage hat  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eine Frage:Wer oder was ist kuro? Und wie kann er/sie/es uns die Möglickeit nehmen Bilder zu posten?


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juli 2008)

Jesus Christ!! 

[attachment=3746:jesus_fail.jpg]

/edit: Nein .. das schöne Bier O.O


----------



## Ishandria (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kuro ist ein User aus einem anderen Forum der auch hier sein Unwesen treibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishandria (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (15. Juli 2008)

HAMMMER!!! Mehr ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab grad keinen aber wenn ich einen finde poste ich den


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2008)

Von bl00ddr41ner Gesponsert: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der arme vodka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

wenn das mal nicht fail ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Kann man das dazu zählen?

Fail?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Juli 2008)

Dann kan man das aber auch dazuzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juli 2008)

Da hat mans einmal eilig und dann sowas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (16. Juli 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Kann man das dazu zählen?
> 
> Fail?
> 
> ...



Ganz Und garnicht failed

Englisch-Deutsch Übersetzungen für das Wort "gay": 

freundlich (lebendig [Farben])
heiter
vergnügt
munter (lebhaft, z. B. Farben)
fröhlich

hier noma der link zum wörterbuch

is halt nur für die lustig die denken gay heißt schwul


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Ganz Und garnicht failed
> 
> Englisch-Deutsch Übersetzungen für das Wort "gay":
> 
> ...



Klugscheisser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und jez back to topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Klugscheisser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pfff man will ja schon alles richtig haben ^^ xD


----------



## Yuukami (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Frodo FAILED


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

^
                                                          I
                                                          I                                                         



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ^
> I
> I
> 
> ...


den check ich net das war kein doppelpost... 2 absolut unabhängige posts


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> is halt nur für die lustig die denken gay heißt schwul



Womit sie auch Recht haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (16. Juli 2008)

Lasst auch nicht berirren...  gay MUSS nicht schwul bedeuten kann es aber http://www.dict.cc/?s=Gay


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pwnd?
PWND!


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

Was wären wir nur ohne den Failblog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ iReap: das habe ich schon selbst erlebt! Bei uns in der Straße haben die das auch schon geschafft. Hab ich noch irgendwo Fotos von... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kenne ich leider zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das kenne ich leider zu gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das muss ein Fake sein. Der erste Klick KANN keine Bombe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bomben werden erst nach dem ersten Klick verteilt...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. Juli 2008)

grade deswegen ist es ja ein fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Juli 2008)

Ich meine aber, mich erinnern zu können, dass ich mal auf den ersten Klick ne Mine gehabt hätte...
Aber deiner Aussage nach .. vlt wars auch der zweite.. Bin mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. Juli 2008)

Kuro ist hier ? Das soll ein scheiß Witz sein ? Jetzt fehlt nur noch das der Affe und ahcos auch noch hier sind. Dann pust ich mir mein Hirn weg.

Ich leave das Forum wieder t.t


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Kuro ist hier ? Das soll ein scheiß Witz sein ? Jetzt fehlt nur noch das der Affe und ahcos auch noch hier sind. Dann pust ich mir mein Hirn weg.
> 
> Ich leave das Forum wieder t.t



???

1. Who the fock ist kuro
2. Why the fock denkst du das er hier ist?


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 1. Who the fock ist kuro
> 2. Why the fock denkst du das er hier ist?


Siehe Post vom Threadersteller.


----------



## chopi (17. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will ja nicht sagen,das ich nich weis,was das ist und was daran gefailed ist,aber was ist das?


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht sagen,das ich nich weis,was das ist und was daran gefailed ist,aber was ist das?



auf dem ding steht "DVD Rewinder"
und rewinder bezieht sich hier als terminus da drauf dass es zurückspult
also so wie früher die VHS zurückgespult werden mussten
nur muss man dvds ja nicht zurückspulen
das dürft der witz sein soweit ichs versteh^^

lg


----------



## Ishandria (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kanns nie wissen Sleepy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber selbst wenn, ich brauch keine Angst vor ihm zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. Juli 2008)

HappyDjaman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich jetzt noch deinen DotA nick wissen ? ^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishandria (17. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt noch deinen DotA nick wissen ? ^^



Komm ins IRC, du hast 30min dann bin ich im Wochenende :O
#buffed.de


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (18. Juli 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> auf dem ding steht "DVD Rewinder"
> und rewinder bezieht sich hier als terminus da drauf dass es zurückspult
> also so wie früher die VHS zurückgespult werden mussten
> nur muss man dvds ja nicht zurückspulen
> ...



Jo genau so ists gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich find das Ding cool, gibt bestimmt einige die das kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laut dem Typen in der Videothek bei uns, soll es immernoch Leute geben, die auf seinen Spruch "Haben Sie die DVD auch zurück gespult...?" ganz beschämt mit "ähm.....nein" antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mooooment in china is das kein Fail da ist die katze unten drunter höchstens noch durchgebraten aber sonst passts


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juli 2008)

Das mit der Katze versteh ich nicht. Hat das einen tieferen Sinn oder soll es einfach nur bedeuten "da ist käse auf die Katze gefallen"?


----------



## Syane (18. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das mit der Katze versteh ich nicht. Hat das einen tieferen Sinn oder soll es einfach nur bedeuten "da ist käse auf die Katze gefallen"?




Das gehört so einfach nich *schüttelt den kopf* Ne Katze sollte einfach nich mit Käse aufm Kopf rumlaufen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2008)

Mensch Leute, macht Euch nicht so viele Gedanken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Typen sind ja mal sooooo hässlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pinkelbär XD


----------



## iReap (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (25. Juli 2008)

Juhu endlich geht das hier weiter im Programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Pfui Quonix , den hatte ich schon geposted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juli 2008)

ach echt, hmm dann nochmal suchen ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishandria (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

HappyDjaman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist doch kein Fail! Das war garantiert Absicht, die Pläne des Architekten zeigen schließlich den Grundriss, 
unmöglich, dass es sich da vertan hat. Außerdem ist das Svastika ein Zeichen des Buddhismus.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Aber das Svastika ist imho Spiegel verkehrt , oder?


----------



## Shadlight (25. Juli 2008)

lol


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (25. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Fail! Das war garantiert Absicht, die Pläne des Architekten zeigen schließlich den Grundriss,
> unmöglich, dass es sich da vertan hat. Außerdem ist das Svastika ein Zeichen des Buddhismus.



Angeblich ist den Leuten erst NACH dem Bau aufgefallen, woran das erinnert, inzwischen ist es mit ein paar Anbauten verändert worden. Das kommt davon wenn Amis Wohnparks ins Blaue hinein planen.


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

FAIL!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2008)

fail? wohl eher volle absicht^^


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (26. Juli 2008)

Fail O_o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Einen hab ich noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Math Fail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Fail XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (26. Juli 2008)

einfach göttlich xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

@ Vorposter: Ach du *scheiße* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Juli 2008)

pfui Shardy, das gabs von mir schon :>


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

sorry^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

wieder ein paar deutsche die in der schule aufpassen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



windows bei der hilfe des "fails": 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist der größte Fail in der Geschichte gewesen!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

der pedobär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der is echt nen fail für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (31. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHn1n0JJiFc...//failblog.org/

Dancefail!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade garkeine Spyware gegründet =(


----------



## Badwitch22 (31. Juli 2008)

[hier is meins !!!:attachment=4032:images.jpeg]


----------



## Seufernator (31. Juli 2008)

You fail! Eindeutig!


----------



## Happening (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

das auto kann man besser parken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier zum beispiel *grins*
FAIl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das auto kann man besser parken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeguckt, aber hatten wir die net schonmal?


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

das von minas ja. bei meinem bin ich mir nich ganz sicher


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Das hatten wir definitv schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das hatten wir definitv schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist ja doch zu was gut^^
also vergesst meinen post


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seite 1.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

danke, dass du mir ne passende entschuldigung lieferst. das war schon vieeeel zu lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (31. Juli 2008)

*EPIC FAIL*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Das ist kein Fail das ist süß :->


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist kein Fail das ist süß :->


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

katzen sind ein fail!


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> katzen sind ein fail!



Die Aussage ist der größte Fail überhaupt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

und ihr verfailt das thema grade


----------



## luXz (1. August 2008)

Hier einer der zeigt wie man Millionär wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist kein Fail das ist süß :->



und ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab euch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ireap ich find das ist kein fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur einer der zuviel weis 

hmm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mehr sag ich ma nid ^^


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat irgendwie gepasst :/


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo is da der fail?


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

es heißt morons und nicht morans

neuer fail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

blub hier stand nix .. evtl nettiquette man weis ja nie


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> *EPIC FAIL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh mein Gott, Muffin!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jaa, mach ihn fertig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och schade ich wollt auch grad


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

weg damit


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

da war nix da wird auch nie was sein


----------



## chopi (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endofhope (2. August 2008)

ma 2 Fails muhahaha





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Endofhope schrieb:


> ma 2 Fails muhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich göaube ich habe schonmal erwähnt, dass ich das einfach nur asozial finde oder? Ich mochte ihn und er hat viel gutes getan...nungut das mit dem kind über dem becken war vllt etwas seltsam...aber seine tochter ist genauso tierbegeistert wie ihr vater es gewesen ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

ich bin pöse. ich musste bei dem bild herzlich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin pöse. ich musste bei dem bild herzlich lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bis jetzt mochte ich dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja jeder darf sich selbst eine meinung bilden und meine meinung ist, mal sollte verstorbenen die etwas gutes getan und dabei leider gestorben nicht  so verarschen...aber lasst uns das jetzt nicht in offtopic ausbrechen lassen^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin pöse. ich musste bei dem bild herzlich lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Bild ist ja auch endgeil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endofhope (2. August 2008)

Klunker,

ich wollte damit auf keinster Weise den tragischen Tod von ihm ins lächerliche rücken.....sondern lediglich damit das dargestellte als FAIL zeigen...und naja ein wenig Ironie iss scho mit beigewesen^^

und deswegen gibbet gleich 2 neue

btw....was noch fehlt ist ein legendary Motivational Poster Thread





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





greetz


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Bild ist ja auch endgeil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ich musste auch lachen.

Und den juppi hab ich früher oft im fernsehen gesehen und das war sehr lächerlich.

Den Tieren da wurden 100pro Beruhigungsmittel gespritzt.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Jo ich musste auch lachen.
> 
> Und den juppi hab ich früher oft im fernsehen gesehen und das war sehr lächerlich.
> 
> Den Tieren da wurden 100pro Beruhigungsmittel gespritzt.


ok ich fand ihn auch klasse und ich musste auch lachen

und ich denke nicht das die aufnahmen derart gefaked worden sind und fals doch hat er trotzdem viel gutes getan


----------



## Shardy (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jegan (3. August 2008)

War heute mit Serran, einem Freund von mir auf dem Friedhof, und ich weiß, man soll über Tote nicht Lachen, aber der Name fiel mir schon Merkwürdig auf.
Da Stand doch Tastsächlich ein Grabstein mit der Aufschrift: 

                                                                                   Otto Lebendig

Gelacht haben wir nicht, aber sofort an den Thread hier gedacht.
Foto werden wir demnächst aufnehmen und Posten.


----------



## nalcarya (3. August 2008)

In meiner ehemaligen Wohnung wohnte unter mir ein Blinder. Der hieß mit Nachname Lux, also das lateinische Wort für Licht *_*


----------



## QcK (3. August 2008)

http://failblog.org

^^ sehr geil... 30 seiten


----------



## PlutoII (4. August 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> http://failblog.org
> 
> ^^ sehr geil... 30 seiten


Fail


Viel mehr als 30 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (4. August 2008)

löl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> http://failblog.org
> 
> ^^ sehr geil... 30 seiten


Mein Gott, sind da geile Sachen drauf.

Mein Favoriten sind bis jetzt das kleine Auto mit dem grossen Wohnwagen das den Berg rauf will und die schlafende Webcamhu*e.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

óÒ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



most epic fail ever?


----------



## Nevad (4. August 2008)

Wieso Fail,manche schwarze nennen sich unternander halt mal Nigger..


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

nun aber diese schreibweise des wortes assoziiere ich nicht unbedingt mit dieser verwendung.


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óÒ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF 
soll daran "FAIL" sein? Nigga is doch ganz normal. Und den Scrabblestein finde ich ausgesprochen stylish^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

ja mit "a" am ende! aber wie gesagt, andere schreibweise --> andere assoziation für mich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2008)

xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2008)

Schwarzer Humor ist immer gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (4. August 2008)

Einige Fails sind echt Top xD


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (4. August 2008)

MatheFail


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

EPIC FAIL :

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=failredo31mx7.jpg


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

geheimhaltungsfail XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> geheimhaltungsfail XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wie geil

EDIT:nochn paar bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

*push*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und dann, n paar jahre später :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

Oô
Wenn man die beiden Bilder nebeneinandern sieht, haben sie eine vollkommen andere wirkung


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



star wars braucht ein tüff ......


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Oô
> Wenn man die beiden Bilder nebeneinandern sieht, haben sie eine vollkommen andere wirkung



Ja, das eine Propaganda, das andere Erniedrigung.


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keksfail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielzeug FAIL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEaqfpqLBK4...log.org/page/3/


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

EPIC FAIL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (10. August 2008)

bitte mehr!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

HAHA Luxz , das mit dem LKW Heber ist ja der oberhammer ^^


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Wuppertaler Schwebebahn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer genaueres wissen will:
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/im-wes...936/detail.html


Details:
Ein LKW+Kran, hat an einem unbefugtem Ort (unter den Schienen der Schwebebahn) seinen Kran ausgefahren obwohl auf dem Bild dick und fett "de geht nix" drauf steht, und somit die Bahn von unten komplett aufgeschlitzt

PS: Gott sei Dank ist nichts passiert :-/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Wuppertaler Schwebebahn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber ein schlechter Fail. Kein Stück lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein schlechter Fail. Kein Stück lustig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ansichtssache ^^

@Trolli:

Scheisse wattn Bildschirm xDD also darauf WoW zocken macht bestimmt dick Laune. In dem Sinne also nen Fail, das man ne halbe Stunde braucht bis man die Skills von rechts nach links verschoben hat oder was *gg*

greez
Bentok


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

naja so zu zocken macht nich wirklich sinn^^

______________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (11. August 2008)

Und der fail ist, dass sie HL Deathmatch zockt und mit den Pfeiltasten statt mit WASD steuert^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

höhö  ganz schön toll des Wuppertal ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mir danach wäre könnte ich auch unseren dicken flatscreen aussm wohnzimmer vor meinen Rechner stellen ^^

Dann kann ich endlich HD zocken ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Wuppertaler Schwebebahn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hätte ich nicht beim spazieren so getrödelt, hätte ich auf der Rückfahrt auch in dieser Schwebebahn gesessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wurd dann ja nichts mit der Rückfahrt...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Und der fail ist, dass sie HL Deathmatch zockt und mit den Pfeiltasten statt mit WASD steuert^^


zieh dir ma rein die glotzt. die is vollkommen durch^^


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht beim spazieren so getrödelt, hätte ich auf der Rückfahrt auch in dieser Schwebebahn gesessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast ja Glück im Unglück gehabt. Na ich dachte jedenfalls das es gut hier in den Fail Thread rinn passt, weil der LKW Fahrer glatt das Schild übersehen bzw die Anweisungen seines Chefs (welcher nämmlich sagte "de geht nix") missachtet hat. Was solls, wie heisst es so schön...die Strafe folgt auf dem Fuße, und das gebrochene Bein welches der LKW Fahrer hat, ist wohl sein kleinstes übel :-/

Oh NRW oh NRW soviel geschiet hier. Einen Tag zuvor war nen Mädel aus Velbert (neviges) bei RTL II (Exclusiv) im TV. Die ist auf meiner ehemaligen Schule... was solls, die Welt ist klein.


Greez
Bentok


----------



## Traka (11. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> lol wie geil
> 
> EDIT:nochn paar bilder:
> 
> ...


Schlecht gestellt...es sei denn, er möchte durch seine Boxershorts ka**en


----------



## Lurock (11. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Schlecht gestellt...es sei denn, er möchte durch seine Boxershorts ka**en


Wenn das ein Ammi ist... gar net so unwahrscheinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier etwas aus meiner privaten Failsammlung.


----------



## luXz (11. August 2008)

Die Rutsche ist göttlich!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

der blick von dem kind ist aber auch hammer^^


----------



## Lambiii (12. August 2008)

http://www.owned.com/Owned_Videos/2008/08/...ld_Of_Warcraft/
zwar eher owned als fail, aber so verdammt lustig xD


----------



## Shaxul (12. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> http://www.owned.com/Owned_Videos/2008/08/...ld_Of_Warcraft/
> zwar eher owned als fail, aber so verdammt lustig xD



Naja also ich halte das für Fail im Quadrat!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> http://www.owned.com/Owned_Videos/2008/08/...ld_Of_Warcraft/
> zwar eher owned als fail, aber so verdammt lustig xD


OMFG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> http://www.owned.com/Owned_Videos/2008/08/...ld_Of_Warcraft/
> zwar eher owned als fail, aber so verdammt lustig xD



... .... .....

mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ... .... .....
> 
> mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen oder?



*sich ein rubbel* Hä? Nö, alles gesagt... *weiter mach*


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

du wiederling .. und das vor nem mänlichen tauren .. tse tse tse ..
damits nid offtopic ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wo wa bei wow sind .. hahaha drud xD
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FdX8YwtLilw

noch wat gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahaha


----------



## Clamev (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (12. August 2008)

giev mehr!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> giev mehr!



Coke Fail!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTaTvwl4-28...//failblog.org/


----------



## BLUEYE (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erm...hä?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oo was ist dfaran fail? ichs wvesrtehs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Oo was ist dfaran fail? ichs wvesrtehs nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na ist doch logisch, der hält die öffnung auf der falschen seite^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na ist doch logisch, der hält die öffnung auf der falschen seite^^




ist das nich auf ,,neudeutasch,, geasgt total wayne , wo die offene seite ist?


----------



## sTereoType (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ist das nich auf ,,neudeutasch,, geasgt total wayne , wo die offene seite ist?


ich hät dich für intelligenter gehalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber für dich:



> na ist doch logisch, der hält die öffnung auf der falschen seite^^*/ironie*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ist das nich auf *,,neudeutasch,, geasgt* total wayne , wo die offene seite ist?



Boah Blood, was hast Du gesoffen, Alter!? xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hät dich für intelligenter gehalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tut mir ledt , aber ich verstehs imemrnoch nicht Oo


----------



## sTereoType (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> tut mir ledt , aber ich verstehs imemrnoch nicht Oo


natürlich ist das wayne wo die seite ist. das sollte der witz in meiner aussage sein, aber ich glaub der buffed hat recht mit dem saufen^^ dein eröffneter thread und die darin enthaltene rechtschreibung lässt stark drauf schließen xD


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Das war nicht der buffed das war ich :O


Zez schrieb:


> Biste dicht? xD
> So schreibe ich nur wenn ich voll bin


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> Oo was ist dfaran fail? ichs wvesrtehs nicht sad.gif



x)
*Kringel*
Die Blauen Pillen sind die besten


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2008)

>Die folgenden Zitate stammen aus einer Sammlung der "Schweizerische >Mobiliar" (Versicherung), die zur Zeit daraus Spots für eine >Werbekampagne gestaltet.>Sie sind allesamt schriftliche Äußerungen von Versicherungsnehmer(inne)n!

>"Seit der Trennung von meinem Mann wurde jeder notwendige Verkehr durch meinen Rechtsanwalt erledigt."

>"Zwischenzeitlich wurde der Gehgips am rechten Arm entfernt."

>"Ich entfernte mich vom Straßenrand, warf einen Blick auf meine Schwiegermutter und fuhr die Böschung hinunter."

>"Da sprang der Verfolgte ins Wasser und tauchte trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht mehr auf."

>"Außerdem bin ich vor meinem ersten Unfall und nach meinem letzten unfallfrei gefahren."

>"Ein Fußgänger kam plötzlich vom Bürgersteig und verschwand dann wortlos unter meinem Wagen."

>"Ich habe so viele Formulare ausfüllen müssen, dass es mir bald lieber wäre, mein geliebter Mann wäre überhaupt nicht gestorben."

>"Es hatte zwischenzeitlich an einigen Stellen geschneit. Die Fahrbahn war dadurch auf einigen Straßen rutschig geworden. Ich wollte den Wagen >abbremsen. Ich habe gekämpft wie ich nur konnte, aber es half nichts.Prallte gegen die Zaunmauer und wurde unbewusst. Aus war es mit meiner >Gesinnung."

>"Ich überfuhr einen Mann. Er gab seine Schuld zu, da ihm dies schon einmal passiert war."

>"Ich bin ferner mit meinen Nerven am Ende und habe mit einer schweren Gastritis zu tun."

>"Beim Heimkommen fuhr ich versehentlich in eine falsche Grundstücksauffahrt und rammte einen Baum, der bei mir dort nicht steht."

>"Wer mir die Geldbörse gestohlen hat, kann ich nicht sagen, weil aus meiner Verwandtschaft niemand in der Nähe war."

>"Ich fuhr durch die Au. Plötzlich kamen von links und rechts mehrere Fahrzeuge. Ich wußte nicht mehr wohin, und dann krachte es vorne und hinten."

>"Ich musste ihn leider aufs Korn, d.h. auf den Kühler nehmen. Dann fegte ich ihn seitlich über die Windschutzscheibe ab."

>"Ihre Argumente sind wirklich schwach. Für solche faulen Ausreden müssen Sie sich einen Dümmeren suchen, aber den werden Sie kaum finden."

>"Das Polizeiauto gab mir ein Signal zum Anhalten. Ich fand einen Brückenpfeiler."

>"Der Fußgänger hatte anscheinend keine Ahnung, in welche Richtung er gehen sollte und so überfuhr ich ihn."

>"Heute schreibe ich zum ersten und letzten Mal. Wenn Sie dann nicht antworten, schreibe ich gleich wieder."

>"Mein Sohn hat die Frau nicht umgerannt. Er ist einfach vorbei gerannt. Dabei ist die Frau durch den Luftzug umgefallen."

>"Einnahmen aus der Viehhaltung haben wir keine. Mit dem Tod meines Mannes ging das letzte Rindvieh vom Hof."

>"Als ich auf die Bremse treten wollte, war diese nicht da."

>"Ich bin von Beruf Schweißer. Ihr Computer hat an der falschen Stelle gespart und bei meinem Beruf das 'w' weggelassen."

>"Ich brauche keine Lebensversicherung. Ich möchte, dass alle richtig traurig sind, wenn ich einmal sterbe."

>"Mein Auto fuhr einfach geradeaus, was in einer Kurve allgemein zum Verlassen der Straße führt."

>"Ich fuhr rückwärts eine steile Straße hinunter, durchbrach eine Grundstücksmauer und rammte einen Bungalow. Ich konnte mich einfach nicht mehr erinnern, wo das Bremspedal angebracht ist."

>"Unsere Autos prallten genau in dem Augenblick zusammen, als sie sich >begegneten."

>"Dann brannte plötzlich der Weihnachtsbaum. Die Flammen griffen auf den Vorhang über. Mein Mann konnte aber nicht löschen, weil er wie ein Verrückter nur die Hausrat-Police suchte."

>"Alle Rechnungen, die ich erhalte, bezahle ich niemals sofort, da mir dazu einfach das Geld fehlt. Die Rechnungen werden vielmehr in eine große Trommel >geschüttet, aus der ich am Anfang jeden Monats drei Rechnungen mit verbundenen Augen herausziehe. Diese Rechnungen bezahle ich dann sofort.Ich bitte >Sie zu warten, bis das große Los Sie getroffen hat."

>"Leider ist mein Vater der Jagdleidenschaft Dritter zu Opfer gefallen. Man hielt ihn für eine Wildsau und schoss ihn an."

>"Sofort nach dem Tod meines Mannes bin ich Witwe geworden."

>"Nach Ansicht des Sachverständigen dürfte der Verlust zwischen 250.000,-- und einer Viertel Million liegen."

>"In Ihrem Schreiben vom 26.06. über die neue Beitragsrechnung haben Sie mich freundlicherweise zum Fräulein befördert, was im Zusammenhang mit >meinem Vornamen Heinz jedoch zu peinlichen Vermutungen Anlass gibt."

>"An der Kreuzung hatte ich einen unvorhergesehenen Anfall von Farbenblindheit."

>"Das andere Auto kollidierte mit dem meinigen, ohne mir vorher seine Absicht mitzuteilen."

>"Im hohen Tempo näherte sich mir die Telegraphenstange. Ich schlug einen Zickzackkurs ein, aber dennoch traf mich die Telegraphenstange am Kühler."

>"Schon bevor ich ihn anfuhr, war ich davon überzeugt, dass dieser alte Mann nie die andere Straßenseite erreichen würde."

>"Da sich der Fußgänger nicht entscheiden konnte, nach welcher Seite er rennen sollte, fuhr ich oben drüber."

>"Ein unsichtbares Fahrzeug kam aus dem Nichts, stieß mit mir zusammen und verschwand dann spurlos."

>"Nachdem ich vierzig Jahre gefahren war, schlief ich am Lenkrad ein."

>"Ich hatte den ganzen Tag Pflanzen eingekauft. Als ich die Kreuzung >erreichte, wuchs plötzlich ein Busch in mein Blickfeld, und ich konnte das andere Fahrzug nicht mehr sehen."

>"Als ich eine Fliege erschlagen wollte, erwischte ich den Telefonmast."

>"Ich sah ein trauriges Gesicht langsam vorüberschweben, dann schlug der Herr auf dem Dach meines Wagens auf."

>"Während ich die Straße normal befuhr, überkam mich das Verlangen, mich zu erleichtern, weswegen ich das Fahrzeug am Rand anhielt und mich in ein >nahes Gebüsch begab. Nachdem ich die Hosen heruntergelassen hatte, kam der Gegner und gab's mir von hinten mit dem Kipper."

>"Die Unfallzeugen sind beigeheftet."

>"Das Pferd lief über die Fahrbahn, ohne sich vorschriftsmäßig zu vergewissern, ob die Straße frei ist!"

>"Um den Zusammenstoß zu vermeiden, steuerte ich gegen den anderen Wagen."

>"Die Polizisten, die den Unfall aufnahmen, bekamen von meiner Braut alles gezeigt, was sie sehen wollten..."

>"Das Glas ist kaputt, ich schicke Ihnen hier einen Splitter von der Scheibe mit, woran Sie sehen können, dass sie hin ist, denn sonst wäre sie noch ganz >unbeschädigt."

>"Ich bin schwerkrank gewesen und zweimal fast gestorben. Da können Sie mir doch wenigstens das halbe Sterbegeld auszahlen."

>"Da ich mit meinem Mann nicht mehr zusammenlebe, bitte ich Sie höflichst, Ihren zuständigen Vertreter vorbeizuschicken."

>"Ich war an dem Unfall nicht schuld! Schuld war die junge Frau im Minirock. Wenn Sie ein Mann sind, ist jede weitere Erklärung überflüssig. Wenn Sie >aber eine Frau sind, verstehen Sie es sowieso nicht!"

PS: Sind zwar keine Bilder, aber lustig isses alle mal und "FAILED" passt hier ja wohl voll drauf. ^^


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> "Ich war an dem Unfall nicht schuld! Schuld war die junge Frau im Minirock. Wenn Sie ein Mann sind, ist jede weitere Erklärung überflüssig. Wenn Sie aber eine Frau sind, verstehen Sie es sowieso nicht!"


Den grössten Teil schon gekannt aber das ist mein absoluter Liebling. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

me2 die kennt man fast alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber der stimmt !!! was kann ein mann  dafür wenn er in nen baum fährt nur weil da eine nen minirock hat .. tse


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm...hä?






bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Oo was ist dfaran fail? ichs wvesrtehs nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schlagzeug > triangel

der kerl am triangel sieht doch neben nem schlagzeug noch mehr wie n hans aus, als er es mit nem triangel in der hand sowieso tun würde.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hahaha


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

und noch eis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



exit's 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein fail aber dennoch witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (15. August 2008)

Wo ist der Fail beim Keks auf Seite 10?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fail beim Keks auf Seite 10?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf der Packung sieht man Kekcse mit sehr viele Schockostücken und der hat nur einen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein großes Fail. Aua!


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAIL XD


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Für Pädophile ein "win"^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

find den fail jetzt nid .. nur eine fragwürdige aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Oo


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...C3%A2rtm%C3%A2n 

fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...C3%A2rtm%C3%A2n
> 
> fail
> 
> ...


Rofl...


----------



## sTereoType (16. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...C3%A2rtm%C3%A2n
> 
> fail
> 
> ...


sorry aber ich versteh den fail nicht. wegen der waffe oder wie?


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sorry aber ich versteh den fail nicht. wegen der waffe oder wie?


Das ist garantiert der intelligenteste, an Willenskraft reicheste Schurke!


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sorry aber ich versteh den fail nicht. wegen der waffe oder wie?



sein equip besteht aus 4 teilen die nur int und wille geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (16. August 2008)

Ist die ewige Wacht nicht ein RP realm?Wenn ja, vielleicht dann einfach nurn styleoutfit^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Aber heisst dann Cartman oder was. Das wäre dann ein Doppel-Fail.


----------



## Lambiii (16. August 2008)

lol stimmt auch wieder^^


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

juhu mein char is berühmt xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> juhu mein char is berühmt xD



also ich würde mich nicht freuen, wenn mein char als fail berühmt wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

langweilt mich doch^^nur weil ich seit 3 Monaten nich mehr WoW on war,und das letzte was ich vor 3 mth gemacht hab war zul farrak und da hab ich den scheiß kilt bekommen,ihn angezogen,mich ausgeloggt und bis vorgestern pause gemacht...


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

geht auch nicht nur um den kilt dein gürtel schuhe und kopf machen auch int udn wille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: doppel fail is mir grad aufgefallen cartman heißen und auf rp server sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps2: ich bezweifle das sein style equip ist ....schurken tragen keine röcke auch nicht im rp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. August 2008)

Hrhrhr das sind mehr +Int & Wille als Agi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


maybe kind of owned...


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2008)

bis lvl 20 dachte ich auch das wille wichtig als schurke ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab auf sachen *des wolfes* need gemacht xD)


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Deathrouge

epic fail!

guckt euch den namen und die klasse und rasse an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Deathrouge
> 
> epic fail!
> 
> ...


hehe das make up des todes XD


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hehe das make up des todes XD



dazu kommt noch das er jäger ist und kein schurke (da er ja eigendlich deathrogue schreiben woltle) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all

Unglaublich wieviele Leute sich Taurenmage nennen....tztztz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. August 2008)

Der nächste mit Offtopicgelaber kriegt nen Ban. Alles klar?


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der nächste mit Offtopicgelaber kriegt nen Ban. Alles klar?



löl offtopicforum und so man sollte dich echt vom Moderatorendienst entlassen so wie du draufbist du kannst deinen Frust nicht an Usern auslassen im failthread wird über die fails auch gesprochen wenn man sie net versteht das offtopicforum ist dazu da was soll das ewige gedrohe mit bannen?


----------



## Lillyan (17. August 2008)

Der Failthread ist nicht dazu da um sich über andere Spieler lustig zu machen, die hier teilweise nichtmal was dazu sagen können, sondern um lustige Videos und Fotos zu posten... meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

ich dachte immer der ist für ALLE Verfehlungen da! Also alle FAILS.
naja

@Kamui Shiro /sign


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Epic fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Für den typen einf Fail, für die Oma ein Win.


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groljak (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...C3%A2rtm%C3%A2n
> 
> fail
> 
> ...



ich glaub der hat mehr wille als mein wl oO

Aber armory fails gibts so viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.b. ein warri der 50 punkte in waffen hat aber kein ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

Epic Fail

Früher war noch parry in ´de Schuhe gesockelt, wurde aber ausgetauscht.
Trotzdem finde ich die Verzauberungen und Sockel beeindruckend.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> löl offtopicforum und so man sollte dich echt vom Moderatorendienst entlassen so wie du draufbist du kannst deinen Frust nicht an Usern auslassen im failthread wird über die fails auch gesprochen wenn man sie net versteht das offtopicforum ist dazu da was soll das ewige gedrohe mit bannen?



Über andere User flamen ist nicht ganz der Sinn einer Community.
Und die Ban-Drohung wirkt immernoch am besten =)


Achja: Letzte Warnung: Wenn ich hier nochmal jemanden mit nem ArmoryLink seh, ist der Thread zu.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> Und die Ban-Drohung wirkt immernoch am besten =)



Für sowas muss man dich einfach Lieb haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Für sowas muss man dich einfach Lieb haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap. Ansonsten wird man gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (18. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jap. Ansonsten wird man gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und genau darum lieben wir dich Carcha!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@ Topic: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Und genau darum lieben wir dich Carcha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fail, weil das kein Fail ist, sondern ein Win!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

FAIL!!!!!!
[attachment=4393:gutvik2.JPG]


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

was ist daran fail?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was ist daran fail?


das ist ein Kinderbett Gutvik!!!!!!!!!

erkennst du es Gut Fick Gudvik na klingelts und dann noch n Kinderbett


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

kapier ich net was ist an nem kinderbett schlimm?


----------



## chopi (19. August 2008)

Achja,das gute alte Gutvik,alt,aber immernoch für einen lacher zu haben *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kapier ich net was ist an nem kinderbett schlimm?


der Name des Kinderbetts


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ja gutvik? was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja gutvik? was soll das bedeuten?


lass es einfach du kapierst das in 100 jahren nicht.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

also was sein kann ist gut fick das aber nur mit viel fantasie meinst du das?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> also was sein kann ist gut fick das aber nur mit viel fantasie meinst du das?


genau! und das für ein kinderbett aber jetzt ises eh nich mehr lustig nach so vieln versuchen es zu erklären-.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

flach..


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> flach..


post einfach n fail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (19. August 2008)

DIe Unterhaltung... So GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Made my day...   ich kann nicht mehr.

GUtVik wie kann man den nicht schnallen.


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2008)

> was ist daran fail?
> 
> das ist ein Kinderbett Gutvik!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



EPIC FAIL


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> FAIL!!!!!!
> [attachment=4393:gutvik2.JPG]



ohja das ist geil
hey need ein bett .. hmm wilst ein gutvik ? XD
"Jetzt neu .. Pedobär + gutvik 2 für eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Keuch*


----------



## chopi (19. August 2008)

Das mal geiler fakefail ^^


----------



## chopi (21. August 2008)

Als ich das letztens gesehn hab,musste ich gleich an diesen Thread denken (Berlin,gleich gegenüber dem Auswärtigen Amt^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (21. August 2008)

ja man sollte immer schauen wo man sein fahrrad abschließt (oder es in diesem fall sein lässt)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Als ich das letztens gesehn hab,musste ich gleich an diesen Thread denken (Berlin,gleich gegenüber dem Auswärtigen Amt^^)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hät ers auch gleich bleiben lassen können XD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2008)

der Pedobär
http://z0r.de/?id=158


----------



## Alion (26. August 2008)

Der thred hier stumpft langsam auf ein 4chan niveau ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Juhuu.


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste ich einfach posten.


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

gibts aber schon 11elf
^^ fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2008)

@Minas: 


Nö, gibts noch nicht. Zumindest nicht in diesem Thread. 21 Seiten durchsucht, aber das einzige Myspace-Poser-Foto war ein pummeliges Mädchen mit Zöpfen, das digital grün eingefärbt wurde. Ging irgendwie um "looking cute". 

Mein Post UNGLEICH Post #46 und #80.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hätte auch ohne Wurst in der Toilette scheisse ausgesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: @Deanne: Wie kann man 21 Seiten durchsuchen, wenn der Thread gerade mal 16 hat?


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

ha neuer fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 21 seiten auf 16 finden ist geil ^^ dachte das bild gabs hier schonma Oo .. naja egal .. kennen tu ich es schon


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ha neuer fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast doch recht. das bild gibts hier schon

EDIT: war dieser post nich ne antwort auf das bild??


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

doch -.- der ... hat das bild entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok syr @deanne .. da war mal das bild drinn ..


----------



## Naarg (2. September 2008)

English fail


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Oo Ich habe tatsächlich erst statt fisiting.... fisting gelesen


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fail


----------



## BlizzLord (2. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol faul kann man sein xD


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Man nutzt für gewöhnlich die Funktion "zitieren", ansonsten riskiert man einen Kopf kürzer, oder auch das was mein Kamel da oben hat...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich beim ersten mal angugucken so totgelacht , ich weiß net warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



,,Why?,, lawl


----------



## riesentrolli (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rofl


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. September 2008)

Rofl! Der Gesichtsausdruck... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herstellungsfail?

//Die halten das Bild ne halbe Stunde her,nur um dann umso schlimmer zurückzuschlagen!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Herstellungsfail?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (20. September 2008)

Folgendes hält /me für einen grossen Fail von Frau Ypsilanti:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dbMn9mEstPU

dazu muss gesagt werden: das Gesamtgespräch dauernd 7 Minuten und die SPD stellt Strafanzeige, da das Tonband nicht beim Sender geblieben ist. Sollte es zum Verfahren kommen, wird das gesamte Band angehört und öffentlich gemacht....

Tja, Fail auf der ganzen Linie


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

löl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> löl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## riesentrolli (22. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fail? oder doch win, weil effizient?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kommt drauf an.
wenn was schiefgeht isses nen tripplefail.


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon da war aber immer wieder lustig :
[attachment=4981:FAIL.JPG]


----------



## Klunker (22. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf fail??? das is doch n win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. September 2008)

hehe, ich find die Ampel Spitze!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2008)

rofl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

ja, in dieser familie wird sicherheit noch groß geschrieben


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob Fox Schwarzarbeiter aus dem Ausland beschäftigt?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

löööl!
leider hab ich meine ganzen star wars dvds grad jmd ausgeliehen. würd zugern wissen ob das bei mir auch so is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2008)

hmmm
need more xD


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XDDD is das geil


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

da werden 3 ochsen gegrillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok...die beiden Fehler sind auch auf meiner DvD-Hülle drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da werden 3 ochsen gegrillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja immer auf die kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ok...die beiden Fehler sind auch auf meiner DvD-Hülle drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab meine jetz wieder. und bei mir stehts auch so drauf^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ok...die beiden Fehler sind auch auf meiner DvD-Hülle drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was isn der zweite fehler? verstehe nicht was da falsch is^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> was isn der zweite fehler? verstehe nicht was da falsch is^^


nunja, einma wird yoda mit j geschrieben, und dann das "angrief"


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> was isn der zweite fehler? verstehe nicht was da falsch is^^


es is doch sogar angemalt....


----------



## Happening (4. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> was isn der zweite fehler? verstehe nicht was da falsch is^^


xDD
ist doch rot gekennzeichnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es is doch sogar angemalt....



Ich glaub ihr versteht ihn nicht.
Er weiß nicht was bei Joda der fehler ist, aber Yoda wird eigentlich mit Y geschrieben


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr versteht ihn nicht.
> Er weiß nicht was bei Joda der fehler ist, aber Yoda wird eigentlich mit Y geschrieben


das "joda" ist aber auch gekennzeichnet o0^^

ansonsten hab ichden fehler mit yoda doch schon beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das "joda" ist aber auch gekennzeichnet o0^^
> 
> ansonsten hab ichden fehler mit yoda doch schon beschrieben
> 
> ...



Du verstehst es immer noch nicht xD


----------



## chopi (4. Oktober 2008)

Es geht darum,dass er das J nicht als Fehler angesehn hat. Er hätte Yoda auch wirklih Joda geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nunja, einma wird yoda mit j geschrieben, und dann das "angrief"


Da hat ers doch geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr versteht ihn nicht.
> Er weiß nicht was bei Joda der fehler ist, aber Yoda wird eigentlich mit Y geschrieben


da is was rot markiert. das heißt da is was falsch. wenn man nich weiß was könnte man ja mal kurz ins internet gehn und nachgucken^^
aber ich findeman muss einfach wissen wie yoda geschrieben wird!


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Du verstehst es immer noch nicht xD


türlich versteh ichs, also lies dir bitte meine posts oben nocheinmal durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2008)

ahh danke^^


----------



## chopi (4. Oktober 2008)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hier ist übrigens genauso genial wie die Sig von Spring!green 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das hier ist übrigens genauso genial wie die Sig von Spring!green
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


find die sig noch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4faches WerbeFAIL!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UN- BE- SCHREIB- LICH


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5177:flachwichser.jpg]  
[attachment=5178:quality.jpg]
[attachment=5179:liebescheidung.gif]

Hier nochmal 3, unglaublich wie doof machne Werbungen sind xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

reduzierte quali... geil^^


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


einfach nur geil

das von humpelpumpel auch


----------



## Rashnuk (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hätt da die volle punktzahl gegeben^^


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

echt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein letzter für heute und einer meiner Lieblinge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

scheisse irgendwie habe ich voll mitleid mit den entenbabys die daa gestorben sind...


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

darüber kann ich auch nicht lachen...


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist für mich der einzige Fail die Eltern, die erstmal die Kamera ausgepackt haben um das zu fotografieren... :X


----------



## Squarg (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG.
Squarg


----------



## Fauzi (5. Oktober 2008)

Das ist Hardfail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd6clppG5bQ

^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zu geil xD

ein fail ist auch in meiner sig ^^


----------



## chopi (5. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist das,was ich vor 2 Seiten leicht blöd verlinkt hab *g*


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (5. Oktober 2008)

cool


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

das mit dem  phone ist ja auch mal geil


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir is dies jahr schon mal ähnliches passiert^^


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mir is dies jahr schon mal ähnliches passiert^^


Zu viel gesoffen? :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Architekt muss auch ziemlich weg gewesen sein...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

jep. und im schlaf kann ich mich gegen sowas schlecht wehren^^

das bild hab ich schon mal gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *spaßverderb*


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep. und im schlaf kann ich mich gegen sowas schlecht wehren^^
> 
> das bild hab ich schon mal gepostet
> 
> ...


Echt? Da liest man sich extra ALLE Seiten durch und dann übersieht man doch noch was... aiaiai


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute gibts, das glaubt man nicht...

Und das Achievement isn fake oder? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*prust* ahahahahaha das ist echt n EPIC FAIL!!!!!


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> *prust* ahahahahaha das ist echt n EPIC FAIL!!!!!


Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft vertraut wohl noch nichmal auf ihr eigenes Programm :>


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cybergamer (6. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d3JsqXvIh0

failer gehts kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

cybergamer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d3JsqXvIh0
> 
> failer gehts kaum
> 
> ...


pwned!

next fail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

HappyDjaman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irgendwie net lustig :/

http://blog.nerdhome.org/2007/12/12/bankraub/

Police Fail xD


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS ist Epic Fail ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jep
kein bild^^


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

boah wie ich imigeshack hasse...funzt nie drecks ding...

edit: habs oben mal editiert, jez n bild da ? ^^


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> boah wie ich imigeshack hasse...funzt nie drecks ding...
> 
> edit: habs oben mal editiert, jez n bild da ? ^^


Jap =)

Aber das ist echt übel...


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

OLOL!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleglo (6. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> http://blog.nerdhome.org/2007/12/12/bankraub/
> 
> Police Fail xD


FAKE, schaut mal wo die Polizei herkommt!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> FAKE, schaut mal wo die Polizei herkommt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hö? was? wer? wo? wie?


----------



## Cleglo (6. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hö? was? wer? wo? wie?


hab erst das falsche zitiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja echt positiv =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> irgendwie net lustig :/
> 
> http://blog.nerdhome.org/2007/12/12/bankraub/
> 
> Police Fail xD



Rofl also blöder geht es echt nicht <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> http://blog.nerdhome.org/2007/12/12/bankraub/
> 
> Police Fail xD


ich lieg fast aufm boden OMG XD


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> FAKE, schaut mal wo die Polizei herkommt!



jo is zwar fake, aber ist mega lustig
und FAIL ist es auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Zu schön das Video :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (7. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hatten wir vor wenigen Tagen schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Huch, doch nicht, ich hatte das wohl woanders schon gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O...M...G... wie scheisse-blöd muss man sein? xD


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dümmer geht immer...


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Der größte "Fail" den es gibt sind eigentlich Kreationisten.Ich meine...wie kann man nur so dumm,verblendet und stumpfsinnig sein:http://antispore.com/


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2008)

Eine Seite voller Schnappschuss-Fails ist noch http://www.ruinedphotos.com ... teilweise ziemlich unlustig, das ein oder andere vielleicht ein Fake, dafür aber auch sehr viele schöne kleine Sachen zu entdecken, die sich schön im Hintergrund befinden. Leider ist die Seite dem Andrang an besuchen glaube ich derzeit nicht ganz gewachsen :>


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Leider ist die Seite dem Andrang an besuchen glaube ich derzeit nicht ganz gewachsen :>


Sieht ganz so aus :>


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Eine Seite voller Schnappschuss-Fails ist noch http://www.ruinedphotos.com ... teilweise ziemlich unlustig, das ein oder andere vielleicht ein Fake, dafür aber auch sehr viele schöne kleine Sachen zu entdecken, die sich schön im Hintergrund befinden. Leider ist die Seite dem Andrang an besuchen glaube ich derzeit nicht ganz gewachsen :>


^^ OHH JA  ich merks grad 

das is doch sowas wie failblog.irgendwas oder?


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2008)

Dort können Leute ihre selbstgeschossenen misslungenen Bilder hinschicken. Also, Urlaubsfotos, Bilder von Feiern etc. . Meist macht sich grad wer im Hintergrund zum Deppen... schaut dumm in die Kamera, juckt sich da, wo man es nicht sollte oder ähnlichen :>


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[acronym="what the fail"]wtf[/acronym]?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

entweder fake oder ne kuh nachm einkaufen o0


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> lolhi


das isn fail -.-

schaut auf die Uhrzeit und den Threat


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das isn fail -.-
> 
> schaut auf die Uhrzeit und den Threat


jo auch scho gemerkt... tja soll halt leute geben, die die uhr nicht lesen können^^


oder von ner anderen zeitzone aus auf buffed.de gehen o0


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo auch scho gemerkt... tja soll halt leute geben, die die uhr nicht lesen können^^
> 
> 
> oder von ner anderen zeitzone aus auf buffed.de gehen o0


und dann auch noch dreckige antwortpms schreiben -.-


----------



## SeRuM (7. Oktober 2008)

Lol Antispore!!
ich glaub ich trett jetzt echt aus der kirche aus .
Glauben tuh ich eh nich dran und antispore erinnert mich wieder daran ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Lol Antispore!!
> ich glaub ich trett jetzt echt aus der kirche aus .
> Glauben tuh ich eh nich dran und antispore erinnert mich wieder daran ^^


diese terrorchristen != die kirche

näxt fail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die menschheit wird immer früher immer versauter^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Eine Seite voller Schnappschuss-Fails ist noch http://www.ruinedphotos.com ... teilweise ziemlich unlustig, das ein oder andere vielleicht ein Fake, dafür aber auch sehr viele schöne kleine Sachen zu entdecken, die sich schön im Hintergrund befinden. Leider ist die Seite dem Andrang an besuchen glaube ich derzeit nicht ganz gewachsen :>


lol thx^^



riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immer auf die armen kühe :-(


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> lol thx^^
> 
> 
> immer auf die armen kühe :-(


natürlich^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drystan (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/EDIT:Und noch eins





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Der größte "Fail" den es gibt sind eigentlich Kreationisten.Ich meine...wie kann man nur so dumm,verblendet und stumpfsinnig sein:http://antispore.com/



LOL xD Obergeil... ja ja... Gott wars... *prust* Die spinnen doch xD


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trockene hände trocknen roxx


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

einfach mim kopf den schalter betätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (8. Oktober 2008)

xD der drunter grinst gleich nichmehr so^^


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Würde ich auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

rofl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie geil ist das denn bite? xD


----------



## mookuh (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was der nur mit der axt will...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> was der nur mit der axt will...


mittag machen


----------



## Tabuno (11. Oktober 2008)

der will nur ein bissl gta spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




charles der alte schlingel^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Sie scheint es aber auch zu wollen, so wie sie ihn angrinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

auch adlige sind nur männer^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Sie scheint es aber auch zu wollen, so wie sie ihn angrinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie schließt wohl von den ohren auf gewisse andere körperteile^^


----------



## Malleus (11. Oktober 2008)

blasphemie !!
prince chales roxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der typ mit der axt ist ma echt geil ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



l2komasaufen!


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

@ Thraslon: hrhr nice^^

die sollten lieber das rad hier bewachen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @ Thraslon: hrhr nice^^
> 
> die sollten lieber das rad hier bewachen^^
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leute gibts, echt, Kakerlaken wären schlauer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

merke nichts


----------



## luXz (12. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> merke nichts



Dann schau ma in die Roten Kreise


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> merke nichts


tiefer reinschieben.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

aso 3 haende xDDDD


----------



## Rhokan (12. Oktober 2008)

> aso 3 haende xDDDD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wieso posten die meisten einfach bilder von failblog.org :-O kommt selten was wo ich net kenn


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

loooooool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## honduras (12. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick mich!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

das erinner mich an http://crap.fi/archive/6193.gif nur klicken wenn ihr über 18 seid. nackte weibliche körperteile sind ja auf buffed verboten XD

another fail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (12. Oktober 2008)

Juhuuuuu, danke für die Erhaltung dieses Threads *freu*
Hab mal was nettes gefunden *g*

[attachment=5352:rapist.jpg]




MfG


----------



## honduras (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das erinner mich an http://crap.fi/archive/6193.gif nur klicken wenn ihr über 18 seid. nackte weibliche körperteile sind ja auf buffed verboten XD




Die primaeren Geschlechtsmerkmale dieser Frau sind doch zensiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

honduras schrieb:


> Die primaeren Geschlechtsmerkmale dieser Frau sind doch zensiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hier wurde schon gemeckert wegen gemalten (!) titten....


----------



## Held² (12. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> irgendwie net lustig :/
> 
> http://blog.nerdhome.org/2007/12/12/bankraub/
> 
> Police Fail xD


Ist leider nur Faked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurde für einen Werbespot gedreht wär aber auch nur zu schön gewesen x(


----------



## SäD (13. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (13. Oktober 2008)

SäD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




epic opfer


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh mein Gott...


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2008)

Also dem würde ich das Kind weg nehmen.


----------



## Lurock (13. Oktober 2008)

Omg, wer so dumm ist und das ernst nimmt sollte auch keine Kinder bekommen dürfen.


----------



## Urengroll (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde , wenn ich dann mal später Kinder haben werde, sie auch Luke und Leia nennen wollen................^^(auch wenn es 2 Jungs werden oder 2 Püppies werden)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Oktober 2008)

ich würd mein kind Imba roxxor nennen

FAIL!!!


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2008)

Al'qir Thunderaan... OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn er ihn "Al" nennen bzw rufen will, dann kanner ihn auch gleich Alfred nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. Oktober 2008)

epic

Its a fail!


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Also ich würde , wenn ich dann mal später Kinder haben werde, sie auch Luke und Leia nennen wollen................^^(auch wenn es 2 Jungs werden oder 2 Püppies werden)



Wenn ich mal ein Kind habe. (Versuch ich zu verhindern) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich ihn ärgern will nenn ich sie Adolf und Göbels 
Sonst Mädel: Jaina (find den namen echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder Jenny
Jasmine oder so würd ich sie nie nennen das endet eh nur bei jasi oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenns ein Junge wird.. hmm nenn ich ihn Bierboy *g*


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> epic
> 
> Its a fail!



Der arme Typ der dafür Gerade Stehen muss :/


----------



## Avyn (13. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Der arme Typ der dafür Gerade Stehen muss :/



Ich nehme an dass das irgendeine Versicherung übernimmt aber seinen Job wird er wohl los sein.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> epic
> 
> Its a fail!



Finds nicht so super, totale Lebensmittel verschwendung ;(, gibt genug arme Leute die wegen sowas tränen in den Augen haben...


----------



## mookuh (13. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kind tut mir mal echt leid


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da fliegt der ROFLCOPTER aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz hoch XDDD


----------



## Cybertek (14. Oktober 2008)

öhh im ars...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Cybertek schrieb:


> öhh im ars...


würg


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

Cybertek schrieb:


> öhh im ars...


LOOOOOOOOOOOL wie geil





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das mit dem Elefant ist ja mal echt... owned^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

ich mag dieses ray charles bild nich... der kerl hats imho nich verdient verarscht zu werden



steigt ein! das failmobile is da!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich mag dieses ray charles bild nich... der kerl hats imho nich verdient verarscht zu werden


Hast ja recht, aber ich hab das Bild nicht gemacht, nur gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die "All aboard the whatever" sind einfach die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (15. Oktober 2008)

Safety Fail!!

Aber der Cola-Fail ist mal endgeil^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Oktober 2008)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht für mich stark nach einem Fake aus. Wirkt so Billig-Photoshop mäßig. :>


----------



## Thraslon (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O.o


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (17. Oktober 2008)

http://failblog.org/2008/03/06/tactical-fail/


----------



## luXz (18. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SuXO_lbPeS0&...log.org/page/3/


----------



## Thraslon (18. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Oktober 2008)

Will nicht gleich noch jmd. nen bild von abgehungerten Sträflingen eines KZ's hier hinposten mit der Überschrift "Failed, noobsz!"? Manche Bilde sind echt derbe menschenverachtend und geschmacklos, eig. sollte man sich lieber dafür schämen sowas zu posten... wird einem ja schlecht -.-"


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2008)

also bis auf das idiotische achievment unlocked gabs doch nichts aehnliches oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Will nicht gleich noch jmd. nen bild von abgehungerten Sträflingen eines KZ's hier hinposten mit der Überschrift "Failed, noobsz!"? Manche Bilde sind echt derbe menschenverachtend und geschmacklos, eig. sollte man sich lieber dafür schämen sowas zu posten... wird einem ja schlecht -.-"


oh herr wann bitte haben wir menschenverachtendes gepostet bitte sage es mir oder schweige AUF EWIG!


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also bis auf das idiotische achievment unlocked gabs doch nichts aehnliches oder?


Soweit ich weiß sonst nichts mehr.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Oktober 2008)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Oktober 2008)

ob der grad bei seinem chef beichten muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Der guckt auf jeden Fall so als müsste er sich gerade ordentlich was anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich muss ehrlich sagen ich verstehs nicht


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ne "health and wellness"-Bentung (das C)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Oktober 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Das ist ne "health and wellness"-Bentung (das C)
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is dann nicht witzig sondern traurig


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das lustige ist auch, dass sie es so geil versteckt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

i sag jetzt mal ganz klar...

Wuahahahahahaha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

hui da ham die räumungsarbeiter aba was zu tun^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

*Kopfverneig* Meister


----------



## Satyr0000 (24. Oktober 2008)

hier


FAIL


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

Das is ja wohl mal geil^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss net, obs n klotür offen fail ist, oder nen bauprojekt fail.. o_O


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das is ja wohl mal geil^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das is dochn fake der typ hat ja noch ne unterhose an


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is dochn fake der typ hat ja noch ne unterhose an



Das macht es ja nur noch mehr zum Fail^^


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Oktober 2008)

die hat wohl etwas zulang gewartet....


----------



## Satyr0000 (26. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kenn eine der ham wir mal zum Spass mitm UV-Licht auf die hose geleuchtet,da waren ähnliche Konturen zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayén (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (26. Oktober 2008)

Na dem wünsch ich mal viel Spaß O.O


----------



## Lurock (26. Oktober 2008)

Autsch... oO Nya, Hals- und Schwanzbruch...


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (27. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> der hat wohl etwas zulang gewartet....


Ich möchte behaupten, dass der "der" eine "die" ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servitus (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FAIL!


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Servitus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAH XD 

PORNO XD


----------



## Dextra17 (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HEHE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gabs in dem Thread schon geschätzte 5x


----------



## Dextra17 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ups^^ Habe nicht alle Seiten gesehen!!! Sry


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (28. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> bis jetzt mochte ich dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer war denn das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (28. Oktober 2008)

Erinnert mich stark an einen Pala xD


----------



## Kiemgard (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (28. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (28. Oktober 2008)

emo fail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



double fail
http://www.abload.de/img/doublefailvovz.gif


----------



## Exo1337 (28. Oktober 2008)

Also der Bluescreen-Fail is auch einer der besten^^.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bJNxay5JWOI&...feature=related aua...


----------



## Rhokan (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts schon nen thread drpber aber das MUSS hier rein


----------



## Scorgler (28. Oktober 2008)

lol xD


----------



## el_Django (28. Oktober 2008)

genau hingucken

und: 
das hält wohl nich lange


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Oktober 2008)

LARP-FAIL!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(welcher Schame Trägt schon ein Schwert?!)


und noch dashier:

Erfrischungs-FAIL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (30. Oktober 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihhhhh!!!!!

Sind die jacken hässlich...^^


----------



## PlutoII (21. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad auf Web.de Entdeckt^^


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> PORNO XD



mhm, ich war wohl nicht versaut genug um das zu erkennen. Ich dachte da eher an andere Sachen und fands garnicht soo lustig, aber in anbetracht deines schriftlichen "PORNO"-Schreis bin ich dann doch noch auf andere Gedanken gekommen.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immernoch am geilsten^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> immernoch am geilsten^^


der is in tanaris^^

nordosten wenn ich mich ned täusche oder es ist silithus


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der is in tanaris^^
> 
> nordosten wenn ich mich ned täusche oder es ist silithus



Oo 



....


du spielst definitiv zu viel wow-.-


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Oo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in den letzten wochen definitiv maximal immer nur 4 STd. - 5,5 std schlaf unter der woche (also nid WE)


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> in den letzten wochen definitiv maximal immer nur 4 STd. - 5,5 std schlaf unter der woche (also nid WE)



das is normal bei mir ob cih jetzt arbeite oder net^^ aba wie viel zockste wow von den übrigen 19 stunden?^^


----------



## komat (23. November 2008)

die thread überschrift XD 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...08688&sid=3


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

komat schrieb:


> die thread überschrift XD
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...08688&sid=3


die Kommentare sind noch viel geiler XD


----------



## Rappi (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAIL


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

aaaaalt^^ hatten wa glaub ich schon mal.
und riecht für mich auch nach photoshopped.


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aaaaalt^^ hatten wa glaub ich schon mal.
> und riecht für mich auch nach photoshopped.


jup, die Frau ist glaub ich eingesetzt


----------



## Exo1337 (23. November 2008)

na dann is der aber besser. hoffentlich hammer den nich auch schon gehabt, glaub aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishandria (28. November 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...08688&sid=3


----------



## LordofDemons (28. November 2008)

HappyDjaman schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...08688&sid=3


scroll mal bitte hoch und schäm dich dann


----------



## Ishandria (28. November 2008)

Find ich so genial, musste ich einfach nochma erwähnen :O


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

HappyDjaman schrieb:


> Find ich so genial, musste ich einfach nochma erwähnen :O


Das hilft jetzt auch nicht mehr...FAIL sozusagen.


----------



## Ishandria (28. November 2008)

Nicht nur ein Fail...










sondern.....

















































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

da will ich keinen schlenker nach links machen mit meinem rollstuhl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

haha Wheechiair D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (26. Dezember 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Dezember 2008)

grad gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Omg Blau wen schon so.... Ich hab Viel Die Sexy .....  *sabber* XD


FAIL!


----------



## Stancer (28. Dezember 2008)

*** ***

Vorderste Reihe, 2. von rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Dezember 2008)

FAIL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preisfehler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3sRoa5W2M...player_embedded


----------



## Syane (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3sRoa5W2M...player_embedded



Muhaha voll verdient... but listen... you have to lock it!


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3sRoa5W2M...player_embedded


geil


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (29. Dezember 2008)

Hehe das sind dan auch die Kinder die bereits mit 12 Ihr Kind bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRcI-mFr6aQ...player_embedded
*** ***


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

*** ***
http://v.wordpress.com/YHg915HI

*push*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://v.wordpress.com/YHg915HI
> 
> *push*


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://v.wordpress.com/YHg915HI


*What the f... ?!

*


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Haha der Hund hat Spaß   xD
oder er will auch ma zocken ^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> *** ***
> Vorderste Reihe, 2. von rechts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt Dinge, die will man nicht sehen... *übel sei*


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://v.wordpress.com/YHg915HI
> 
> *push*


OmG, dem Jungen scheint's zu gefallen, der wird immer lauter! XD


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die will man nicht sehen... *übel sei*


ich finds übelst lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich finds übelst lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn der wenigstens gut aussehen würde... ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

er oder sein johannes?^^

ich find der wirkt ganz sympathisch =)


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Beides! Diese Körperhaltung strahlt so eine ungeheure Tuntigkeit aus... Und der Blick erst. oO


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

*** ***


----------



## Gfiti (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

*** ***

lg


----------



## Hirsi325 (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

*** ***


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2008)

macht euch doch n script das automatisch jeden post von failblog hier postet -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://pw0nd.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/1...5134pm_xmas.jpg


----------



## chopi (31. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> macht euch doch n script das automatisch jeden post von failblog hier postet -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie er edited! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wart nur drauf bis einer postet damit ich ned zum Doppelposter werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*** ***

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie er edited!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähm nein. der post war schon immer so.

EDIT: nu gibts aber n edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

*** ***


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2008)

muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab Lakritze noch nie gemocht ^^





danke geht ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2008)

nehmen wir zb dieses video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_gHD7Gw6tg

da ist die video url wichtig, und zwar der teil hinter dem _watch?v=_. hier also _C_gHD7Gw6tg_.
diese id muss in die youtube tags:


```
[youtube]C_gHD7Gw6tg[/youtube]
```



@ topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frage wo is da der fail????

also mittendorf is ganz bei mir in der nähe und ich find das überhaupt nicht lustig


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> frage wo is da der fail????
> 
> also mittendorf is ganz bei mir in der nähe und ich find das überhaupt nicht lustig


naja, einmal ist er ein spieler aus dem team und 3 seiten weiter ein zuschauer...


----------



## Rhokan (1. Januar 2009)

Bild, was erwartet man?^^


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Rappi (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja DEPRA  FTW lol^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

oh ich bin edited worden :/

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oh ich bin edited worden :/
> 
> lg


von wemm? warum nur? WARUM?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> von wemm? warum nur? WARUM?


um dem failblog ne menge traffic zu sparen?
damit der thread und das forum schneller lädt?
die illuminaten?
aiman abdallah?


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die illuminaten?


Das ist ein fall für 


riesentrolli schrieb:


> aiman abdallah


xD


----------



## Thrawns (4. Januar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> frage wo is da der fail????
> 
> also mittendorf is ganz bei mir in der nähe und ich find das überhaupt nicht lustig


Wenn es nicht in deiner Nähe wäre, wäre es natürlich viel lustiger ...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht in deiner Nähe wäre, wäre es natürlich viel lustiger ...


danke


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

kann man das auch als FAIL werten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klick


----------



## Maladin (5. Januar 2009)

Zum EDIT Fail. Ich habe die Bilder entfernt, da sie allesamt auf Wordpress lagen und der Webspace zum Failblog gehört. Wenn ihr Bilder postet, dann bitte nicht in solchen Massen und bitte nicht fremdgehostet. Wenn ihr euch nicht 100% sicher seid, dann fügt eine kleine Quellenangabe ein.

Fragen hierzu bitte per PN an mich.

/fail maladin


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zum EDIT Fail. Ich habe die Bilder entfernt, da sie allesamt auf Wordpress lagen und der Webspace zum Failblog gehört. Wenn ihr Bilder postet, dann bitte nicht in solchen Massen und bitte nicht fremdgehostet. Wenn ihr euch nicht 100% sicher seid, dann fügt eine kleine Quellenangabe ein.
> 
> Fragen hierzu bitte per PN an mich.
> 
> /fail maladin



KK^^


----------



## Malleus (13. Januar 2009)

mein persönlicher epic fail, von eben gerade
erst im nachhinein gemerkt das ich garnicht hätte raten müssen LOOOOOOOL

http://img-up.net/?up=pers__nlicJkfwXM.jpg

xDDDDD


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2009)

da ich von minesweeper absolut keinen plan hab, raf ich das nich^^


----------



## Kronas (13. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da ich von minesweeper absolut keinen plan hab, raf ich das nich^^


er hat auf ganz schwer gestellt, alle minen außer eine gefunden (das sind mindesetns 30 oO) und dann geht er bei der letzten drauf^^


----------



## Masterdark (13. Januar 2009)

Fail des Tages?
OMFG

GUCKT EUCH DAS MAL An 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zitat daraus:

```
In der Tat könnte diese Szene aus einem Horrorbuch- oder Film entstammen. Trotzdem läßt sich Harry Potter schwerlich als Horrorliteratur definieren. Harry Potter ist in gewissem Sinne viel schlimmer als Horror.
```



> Bei Harry Potter finden wir etwas ganz anderes vor. Dort gibt es nicht eine „normale“ Welt, die von einer Horrorfigur bedroht, aber schließlich besiegt wird. Nein, es gibt eine duale Welt, eine Welt der Nichtmagier, den sog. Muggles, und eine parallele Welt, die der Magier, die natürlich als wesentlich interessanter dargestellt wird.


----------



## uglukdermage (13. Januar 2009)

EPIC FAIL. hat der typ die bücher überhaupt gelesen oder sich nur den film angesehn??


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2009)

was isn an den quotes allein der fail bitteschön?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er hat auf ganz schwer gestellt, alle minen außer eine gefunden (das sind mindesetns 30 oO) und dann geht er bei der letzten drauf^^



das sind 99 ;D

Hab es bisher noch nicht auf schwer gesaschafft, nur auf fortgeschritten, aber bei leicht schaff ich es in 15 sek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> das sind 99 ;D
> 
> Hab es bisher noch nicht auf schwer gesaschafft, nur auf fortgeschritten, aber bei leicht schaff ich es in 15 sek
> 
> ...


24 zeilen horizontal/vertikal einstellen und 10 Bomben...und schon schaff ich es in einer Sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> 24 zeilen horizontal/vertikal einstellen und 10 Bomben...und schon schaff ich es in einer Sekunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja da gibts/gabs so nen trick.
irgendne tasten reihenfolge drücken und dann ist links oben am bildschirm son weißer fleck.
und immer wenn man über ne ombe scrollt ist der fleck weg...


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Januar 2009)

Cheater haben kleine Pimmel ;d


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Cheater haben kleine Pimmel ;d


anders könnte ich mir chopis 1sec lösung nicht erklären


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Januar 2009)

da mach ich doch mit ^^  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> anders könnte ich mir chopis 1sec lösung nicht erklären


24*24 sind 576 Felder. Davon sind 10 mit Bomben versehn. Also klickst du einfach irgendein Feld an und wenn du kein riesiges Pech hast eine Bombe zu treffen,haste alle Felder auf einmal gelöst und die restlichen macht das Spiel ja immer automatisch zu Bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (14. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> 24*24 sind 576 Felder. Davon sind 10 mit Bomben versehn. Also klickst du einfach irgendein Feld an und wenn du kein riesiges Pech hast eine Bombe zu treffen,haste alle Felder auf einmal gelöst und die restlichen macht das Spiel ja immer automatisch zu Bomben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das erste Feld ist nie die Bombe...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> haste alle Felder auf einmal gelöst und die restlichen macht das Spiel ja immer automatisch zu Bomben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


manchmal bleiben noch 2 felder übrig und wenn du die wegklicken musst ist es mit der 1 sec vorbei


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das erste Feld ist nie die Bombe...


Noch besser.



Grüne schrieb:


> manchmal bleiben noch 2 felder übrig und wenn du die wegklicken musst ist es mit der 1 sec vorbei


Schaffste es halt beim 2 mal in einer Sekunde >_>


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr euch das Minesweeper bild mal genau anschaut, dann bemerkt ihr, dass es:
a) ein fake ist
oder 
b) ein Programmierfehler.

wenn ich die 2 spalten/5 zeilen rechts unten nachstelle, sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

(2) (mine)
(3) (2)
(mine) (1)
(frei) (2)
(angezeigte bombe) (1)


Die (bei mir) in zeile 2, spalte 2 angezeigt (2) sieht die mine direkt darüber, und die eine mine links darunter (zeile 3, spalte 1). da da keine anderen in der Umgebung sind, stimmen diese 2 also auch. Die (1) in zeile 3, spalte 2 sieht also die gleiche mine (zeile 3, spalte 1). Dadurch, kann in reihe 4 spalte 1 keine mine sein., wodurch fest steht, dass die aufgedeckte mine einfach gefaked ist, oder er sich in den arsch beißen darf, weil er nem programmierfehler zum opfergefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch das Minesweeper bild mal genau anschaut, dann bemerkt ihr, dass es:
> a) ein fake ist
> oder
> b) ein Programmierfehler.
> ...


Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mir den Text durchzulesen,aber rechts unten ist alles in Ordnung so,wie die letzte Mine gestellt ist.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Januar 2009)

Verdammt bin ich n Idiot xD
Hab mich vertan xD
Naja, shit happens


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Verdammt bin ich n Idiot xD
> Hab mich vertan xD
> Naja, shit happens
> 
> ...


Passt ja in den Failthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (14. Januar 2009)

Auf N24 soeben gesehen - autsch !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> Auf N24 soeben gesehen - autsch !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo ist da der fail?


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Januar 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> Auf N24 soeben gesehen - autsch !!



Verdammt, da kann man ja garnicht die richtige Antwort auswählen!



Huntermoon schrieb:


> wo ist da der fail?



4 Bilder
3 Antwortmöglichkeiten


----------



## Minati (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wo ist da der fail?



siehst du irgendwo antwortmöglichkeit nr. 4?


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> siehst du irgendwo antwortmöglichkeit nr. 4?


oh^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nenne ich mal Mega Fail^^


----------



## Rhokan (18. Januar 2009)

Dracun das ist göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

fail!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (25. Januar 2009)

Ich find das recht geil. braucht keine erklärung guckt einfach nach ist verdammt geil und zeigt das Blizz auch mal doof sein kann


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

Der SUPER BEWEIS das bliz mit den gold Farmer zusammen abreitet!!!!


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei WoWfails sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Januar 2009)

und watt is daran fail ^^

Schreib mal ne erklärung für die PvE - Fanatiker xD


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich isses nen Win^^ Naja je nach Perspektive.

GUck auf die Kill Blows, die Spieleranzahl und das Rating


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Nein, der Fail ist das beide Teams - Punkte haben, das loosing Team -15, das winning Team *-1* xD


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

hehehe


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Januar 2009)

achso ... jetzt weiss ich auch warum ich NIE arena, geschweigedenn BG´s mach ^^


----------



## Topperharly (26. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7hMI2-yqXWU

ich glaub ich musste noch nie so stark lachen xD


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7hMI2-yqXWU
> 
> ich glaub ich musste noch nie so stark lachen xD


epic^^


----------



## Mefisthor (26. Januar 2009)

hab ich schonmal gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Topperharly (26. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab ich schonmal gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aso, wusste ich nicht...


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2009)

Doppel-Fail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

na das is eigtl n win =)


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2009)

Ok dann nochmal:
Kleiner Fail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosser Fail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



25 Millionen Fails:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Durch Kyrill sind in Nordrhein-Westfalen rund 25 Millionen Bäume gefallen


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2009)

ZITAT
Durch Kyrill sind in Nordrhein-Westfalen rund 25 Millionen Bäume gefallen




bin ich son kranker zocker der dabei an nordhain und westfall denkt xD?



^
|
fail^^


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

Gestern habe ich das beste Fail Video gesehen, was es glaub ich gibt.


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

Die Russen sind schon ein lustiges Völkchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (27. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich das beste Fail Video gesehen, was es glaub ich gibt.



Irgendwie sieht der in dem Video so aus, wie der in deiner Signatur :>


----------



## Syane (27. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich das beste Fail Video gesehen, was es glaub ich gibt.




Das hab ich vorhin im Unterricht angeschaut ..glaub die halbe Klasse hat sich schlapp gelacht ...der Rest hat sich gefragt wieso ^^


----------



## El Homer (27. Januar 2009)

XD XD XD XD


----------



## Zonalar (27. Januar 2009)

Bitte, dieses Video gibt es hier in den Foren überall. 
Zumal ist das kein Fail sondern ein Win^^Er hat sich meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Horst gemacht sondern ist berühmt.

So will ich das nächste mal mein Zimmer öffnen^^


----------



## Topperharly (28. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bitte, dieses Video gibt es hier in den Foren überall.
> Zumal ist das kein Fail sondern ein Win^^Er hat sich meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Horst gemacht sondern ist berühmt.
> 
> So will ich das nächste mal mein Zimmer öffnen^^




wenn das kein fail ist?????? überleg ma, da is ne sprengfalle an der tür, wenn man die tür vorsichtig öffnet sieht man die vllt. aber einer springt dagegen... *boooooooommmmmm*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wenn das kein fail ist?????? überleg ma, da is ne sprengfalle an der tür, wenn man die tür vorsichtig öffnet sieht man die vllt. aber einer springt dagegen... *boooooooommmmmm*



Oder er verhindert mit der schnellen Öffnung die Explosion...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Oder er verhindert mit der schnellen Öffnung die Explosion...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur wenn sie schlampig und absolut falsch angeschlossen ist *gg*


----------



## Birk (18. Februar 2009)

*Lieblingsthread rezz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. Februar 2009)

o_O Steckt die Maus da im Toner drin?


----------



## Tyalra (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (18. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tyalra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Syane (18. Februar 2009)

Wie du wieder Editierst ..UND nein TUT SIE nicht ... es sind ZWEI !


----------



## Mefisthor (18. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wie du wieder Editierst ..UND nein TUT SIE nicht ... es sind ZWEI !


Scheiße stimmt das sind sogar 2 

lg


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)




----------



## Syane (18. Februar 2009)

Komisch ...ich weis das es lustig is ..aber ich musste nicht lachen ..nichma nen Grübchen oO


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

Ich finds göttlich, Levitation mal anders.. XDD


----------



## Birk (21. Februar 2009)

*push*   Lasst ihn nicht schon wieder einstauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WAO1KAriz8
Nein, nicht das Lied bzw das Video an sich sind der Fail, eher die Videobeschreibung und die ersten Zeilen des Lieds... hörts euch an ^^
Videobeschreibung: "Für meine Schatz", erste Zeilen des Lieds "Ey guten Morgen du Loser, man siehst du heute wieder scheisse aus..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WAO1KAriz8
> Nein, nicht das Lied bzw das Video an sich sind der Fail, eher die Videobeschreibung und die ersten Zeilen des Lieds... hörts euch an ^^


scheiße ich verreck vor lachen 

"guten Morgen du looser, man siehst du heute wieder scheiße aus" und dazu der satz "für meinen schatz ich liebe dich"
scheiße XD


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Februar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *push*   Lasst ihn nicht schon wieder einstauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich check den fail nicht :/
bitte um erklärung^^


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telefonzelle (25. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr muss man wahrscheinlich nicht sagen...


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2009)

Hahaha, ja diese Fruchtsäfte sind aber auch böse!


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Das hier ist der Failthread oder?

Dann post ich dass hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbcctWbC8Q0 auf das Risiko, dass es schon gepostet wurde...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiße ich verreck vor lachen
> 
> "guten Morgen du looser, man siehst du heute wieder scheiße aus" und dazu der satz "für meinen schatz ich liebe dich"
> scheiße XD


danke. ich hätts sonst nich gemerkt


----------



## El Homer (25. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Februar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hattn ma schon...


----------



## Birk (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2009)

Hui seh ich auch grad bei mir:
Tägliche Kochquests abgeschlossen: 4
Erhaltene Kochpreise von Dalaran: 102

...

o_O


----------



## Birk (2. März 2009)

Und hier gleich ein Nachschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und hier gleich ein Nachschlag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW Fails sind nicht lustig

das is doch nachbearbeitet worden -.-


----------



## luXz (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der das letzte net checkt?
Können wir wieder zu lustigen fails kommen plx?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (2. März 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das letzte net checkt?
> Können wir wieder zu lustigen fails kommen plx?
> 
> 
> ...



lies dir den thread durch^^

dann ist es lustig

Edit: 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93118

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93109


----------



## Hubby3448 (8. März 2009)

lol
Fail?lol?wie mans nimmt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. März 2009)

frankreich failed:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (9. März 2009)

bissl eklig aber ich finde die Gesichtsausdrücke der anderen auf dem Foto einfach genial:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (9. März 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn? Ich glaub des letzte bild pack ich mir für ne weile als hintergrund rein. Die gesichtsausdrücke sind so geil!


----------



## Torador (9. März 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> frankreich failed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du das selber mal ausprobiert? Scheint mir eher ein Fake zu sein...


----------



## Skatero (9. März 2009)

Benutze mal "Auf gut Glück"


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2009)

Torador schrieb:


> Hast du das selber mal ausprobiert? Scheint mir eher ein Fake zu sein...


schon mal gedanken gemacht wie viel hier gefaked is?


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Schon mal alle Posts durchgelesen?^^


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2009)

Ich hab eben mal wieder GuildWars ausgegraben... Und in der Arena nach einer Minute wieder gemerkt warum ich das nicht mehr gespielt hab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist mal ein spannendes Match!


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er spricht nichtma warhammer an Oo

und hatt grad buffed und photoshop gleichzeitig offen, da juckts einen in den fingern ^^

lg


----------



## Thraslon (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fail :O


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

*FAIL*

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3240/hitl0r.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

/edit

------------


----------



## neo1986 (21. März 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> bissl eklig aber ich finde die Gesichtsausdrücke der anderen auf dem Foto einfach genial:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lecker da bin ich letztes Jahr auch mitgefahren die is schon heftig. Das bild is echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. März 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3662533/WoW_Horde_killen

Fail


ps: ich such ein anderes Fail Video wo ein Nachtelf rogue Low level spieler tötet und daraus ein Video macht, und sich stolz fühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. März 2009)

Nochmal: Der Thread ist nicht dazu da um sich über andere User lustig zu machen. Entsprechende Posts habe ich entfernt.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ps: ich such ein anderes Fail Video wo ein Nachtelf rogue Low level spieler tötet und daraus ein Video macht, und sich stolz fühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von beidem gibt es wahrscheinlich mehr als Sand am Meer.. >.<

zum Vid: Erbärmlich xD Also die Szenen hätt ich nich geuppt^^


----------



## LoLTroll (22. März 2009)

Torador schrieb:


> Hast du das selber mal ausprobiert? Scheint mir eher ein Fake zu sein...



ging bis vor ca. einem Jahr wirklich...dann hat wohl jmd doch noch nen französischen militärischen Sieg gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ging bis vor ca. einem Jahr wirklich...dann hat wohl jmd doch noch nen französischen militärischen Sieg gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es geht immer noch.
Du musst nur "Auf gut Glück" auswählen.


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gildeninv-Fail ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Gildeninv-Fail ^^


das isn fake XD


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich finds geil ^^
Noch ein Gildenfail btw ..^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das isn fake XD


jop nachricht an sich selber^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. März 2009)

vlt ist ja das der fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2009)

der failfake-fail!


----------



## Assari (26. März 2009)

_*FAIL!*_

Eben in sonem Einkaufsheft von soner komischen Firma geseh und gleich Foto gemacht! xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry wegen undeutlich aber ging nich anders


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

oohh ein druckfehler des is natürlich en mega fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> oohh ein druckfehler des is natürlich en mega fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war auch das erste,was mir durch den Kopf ging,als ich das gesehen hab.
Das zweite war: lol,"kein fail als fail verkaufen wollen-fail" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (28. März 2009)

Ich find ja eher dass die Qualität von dem Foto ein Fail ist


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

Hmm ich mein die diskussion hier was der fail is is ein fail ^^

lg


----------



## simion (28. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2009)

lol


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Allgemeinbildung 6
Künsterliche Ambitionen 6
^^


----------



## Melih (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  musste das uploaden, ist einfach nur geil, und der hält sich als bester vom server

Edit: Besseres bild, nicht mehr so verschmiert


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

lustigerweise hat mein twink sogar besseres rating xD
aber mit dem eq bester von server? .. ahja
btw deine paint skillz sind aber auch epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lustigerweise hat mein twink sogar besseres rating xD
> aber mit dem eq bester von server? .. ahja
> btw deine paint skillz sind aber auch epic fail
> 
> ...



Benutz das zum 3mal jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auserdem hab ich jetzt ein besseres Bild genommen und nicht so verschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

http://apload.de/bild/12179/lustigepreissc...ght1700XX67.jpg

Wenn das nicht mal ein Fail ist...


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das nicht mal ein Fail ist...


----------



## Spectrales (4. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk_3Asdu8Hg...feature=related

Epic Fail...!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk_3Asdu8Hg...feature=related
> 
> Epic Fail...!


danke für den ohrenkrebs


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (5. April 2009)

Sehr geile dinge dabei ^^ Weiter so


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke für den ohrenkrebs


autsch Oo das tut weh


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk_3Asdu8Hg...feature=related
> 
> Epic Fail...!



öhm wie schlecht kann man sein?


----------



## Vartez (25. April 2009)

Irgendwas sagt mir ich sollte das nicht anklicken Oo

Naja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (25. April 2009)

Springbreak-Fail


----------



## LordofDemons (25. April 2009)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Springbreak-Fail


ROFL!!!


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär das nichts für Selor?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. April 2009)

Spam gelöscht. Bilder die Epilepsie hervorrufen können sind hier nicht erlaubt, auch keine Belustigung über diese Krankheit.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad in den tiefen meiner festplatte gefunden ^^


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Springbreak-Fail



Also das ist ja mal richtig hart o0


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2009)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Springbreak-Fail


Haha! Wie geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fail.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/6510/failewy.jpg
> 
> Fail.



Ich häng gern noch nen Tag ran.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Spectrales? Gebannt? Warum?


----------



## Carcharoth (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Spectrales? Gebannt? Warum?



Ich red vom Thread. Dass er nen Tag länger zubleibt.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Achso... Das wäre ja nicht auszudenken.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Lols, dachte schon ich wär gebannt..

Self Fail

Wollt grad Charcharoth flamen :>


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Nen bann für Spectrales wär aber weitaus lustiger gewesen...


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

nen bann für razyl das wär ma lustig


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nen bann für razyl das wär ma lustig


Und? Wär mir am ende egal. Hab ich halten bann,von mir aus auchen Permabann. Interessieren würde es mich nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Zurück zum Thema: Fail.


----------



## tschilpi (27. April 2009)

Es wird darüber diskutiert, dass es ein Fehler war, Yogg-Saron zum töten freizugeben. (In Ulduar.)



CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Übrigens,
> ich habe das hier als Ticket an einen Gm geschrieben, und die Antwort war:
> "Im Hardmode ist Yogg-Sarron nicht einfach zu besiegen."
> 
> No Comment.



GM Fail.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




buffed - PM senden FAIL...  schon wieder..

Könnt ihr das nichtmal auf die Reihe kriegen?  Es geht mir echt auf die Nerven wenn dauernd dieser Fehler kommt...


----------



## chopi (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> buffed - PM senden FAIL...  schon wieder..
> Könnt ihr das nichtmal auf die Reihe kriegen?  Es geht mir echt auf die Nerven wenn dauernd dieser Fehler kommt...


Biste dir sicher,das der Empfänger nicht einfach ein volles Postfach hat?
Und das ist ganz und garnicht Fail,sondern viel mehr buffedsupport...


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Biste dir sicher,das der Empfänger nicht einfach ein volles Postfach hat?
> Und das ist ganz und garnicht Fail,sondern viel mehr buffedsupport...


Ich habe kurz nach dem Post ne PM von ihm bekommen. Mein Postfach ist aber nicht zu 100 % voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: Ich hatte das Problem auch schon.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Fail @ Postfach leeren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> buffed - PM senden FAIL...  schon wieder..
> 
> Könnt ihr das nichtmal auf die Reihe kriegen?  Es geht mir echt auf die Nerven wenn dauernd dieser Fehler kommt...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101447


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Ein volles Postfach ist nicht der Grund... denn es geht immer nach so 10 Minuten wieder..    Das ist trotzdem ziemlich nervig wenn man PMs an mehrere Leute (an eine Gruppe) schicken muss...   die "PM an alle Gruppenmitglieder"-Funktion funktioniert ja nicht, zumindest hat Kronas mir neulich berichtet, dass er keine PM erhalten hat :/


----------



## Thoraxos (27. April 2009)

Bann für Night falls wäre auf jeden fall angebrachter!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

> Ein volles Postfach ist nicht der Grund... denn es geht immer nach so 10 Minuten wieder.. Das ist trotzdem ziemlich nervig wenn man PMs an mehrere Leute (an eine Gruppe) schicken muss... die "PM an alle Gruppenmitglieder"-Funktion funktioniert ja nicht, zumindest hat Kronas mir neulich berichtet, dass er keine PM erhalten hat :/



Jo des stimmt schon. Postfächer haben damit wirklich nichts zu tun - aber der link zum Buffed-supportforum Thread wurde ja schon gepostet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lehrer-Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2009)

o_O Vor allem wenn er dann noch nen Brief aufsetzt


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radikalismus-Fail


----------



## die caro.. (5. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war bei uns in der stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2009)

die schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich checks net >.<


----------



## simion (6. Mai 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> ich checks net >.<


Da ist ein Kleidercontainer umgefallen was kann man da nicht checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Mai 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Da ist ein Kleidercontainer umgefallen was kann man da nicht checken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja nur weil da son paar randale penner den umgeschubst haben ist das nicht grade ein fail :/


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja nur weil da son paar randale penner den umgeschubst haben ist das nicht grade ein fail :/


/sign wir sollten wieder zu echten fails kommen


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (7. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das ist mal ne geile bewerbung


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das ist mal ne geile bewerbung


joa, aber nicht wirklich gut zensiert... :>
aber schon hart


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

lol Frag mich wie die geantwortet ham ^^

 LOL WTF no Fake ??!?!11einseinself NOOB ! Learn 2 write !1eins

lg


----------



## Rhokan (7. Mai 2009)

Die is doch bestimmt gefaked, das würde ich nichma nem Hauptschüler der in der sechsten die Schule abgebrochen hat zutrauen.... obwohl, doch


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, aber nicht wirklich gut zensiert... :>
> aber schon hart



ich habs von kronas kopiert^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich habs von kronas kopiert^^


dann kann ich mir schpon denken, woher ers hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann kann ich mir schpon denken, woher ers hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aus dem strg + v thread weiter vorn^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aus dem strg + v thread weiter vorn^^


Gibs zu, das ist deine Bewerbung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gibs zu, das ist deine Bewerbung.


neeein das ist nicht mir


----------



## TheGui (8. Mai 2009)

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/1...w=500&h=384


----------



## simion (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## honduras (9. Mai 2009)

Bleibt doch mal beim Thema!


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Is nur Doppelpost weil der Spam rausgelöscht wurde. ;P


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Man sollte mal kurz erwähnen, dass Wikipedia, meines Wissens nach, von jedem Editiert werden kann. Nur so nebenbei...

Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann lasst es mich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hie rnoch was für den Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (10. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss nicht obs schon vorgekommen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (12. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2009)

Wieder auf. Bleibt beim Thema und unterlaßt bitte die Fullquotes mit Bild. Danke.


----------



## Raelis Shar (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

ich sehe mich grad so auf wow-europe.de um und sehe mir die Fankunst an!
Da springt mir sofort ein bild entgegen und da musste ich schmunzeln:
http
://eu.blizzard.com/screenshots/thumbna...p;locale=de_DE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





klickt den Link an, und dann beachtet den Bildnamen und das aussehen...
also für mich ist das ganz klar eine Dunkelelfe aus Warhammer..um genauer zu sein eine SORCERESS

mfg


----------



## Spectrales (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad frisch geschossen

Epic Fail!


----------



## Spectrales (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Die Silberne Hand


----------



## Druda (16. Mai 2009)

na bei dir passieren wirklich kranke Sachen xD


----------



## Rappi (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd ja fast sofort für ihn anhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist doch ein Win von der feinsten Sorte oO


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/norddeutsc...Kiel-warnt.html
epic fail...


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2009)

@sTereoType. Ich bin wohl schon zu lange wach um den Fail zu erkennen xD



Ich liebe dieses Bild!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du das selber gemacht, um hier Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen? *hust*


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (29. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> @sTereoType. Ich bin wohl schon zu lange wach um den Fail zu erkennen xD




Für mich war der Fail, dass unter dem Zeitungsartikel, der vor den KO Tropfen warnt, ne Google Ad stand, dass man KO-Tropfen bei ebay kaufen kann.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   kA ob das gemeint war ^^


----------



## Druda (29. Mai 2009)

Eztok schrieb:


> Für mich war der Fail, dass unter dem Zeitungsartikel, der vor den KO Tropfen warnt, ne Google Ad stand, dass man KO-Tropfen bei ebay kaufen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt LOL 

und etwas zusammengefasst sieht das so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

geht auch in die richtung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

> Für mich war der Fail, dass unter dem Zeitungsartikel, der vor den KO Tropfen warnt, ne Google Ad stand, dass man KO-Tropfen bei ebay kaufen kann. rolleyes.gif kA ob das gemeint war ^^



Für mich war der Fail dieser Artikel >hier< der auch auf der Seite verlinkt war... Wenn man kein Bild zum Thema hat, einfach nen Zusammenschnitt aus den spektakulärsten nehmen... x)


----------



## Druda (29. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Für mich war der Fail dieser Artikel >hier< der auch auf der Seite verlinkt war... Wenn man kein Bild zum Thema hat, einfach nen Zusammenschnitt aus den spektakulärsten nehmen... x)



ein Leuchtturm wo eine Welle gegen stößt..passt ja sehr
ok und der Typ mit der Waffe daneben passt auch nicht grade
dumm xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

Für mich, ganz klar, jetzt schon ein Riesenfail:

http://www.gamona.de/hardware/google,googl...ws,1482646.html


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Mai 2009)

Aus der Bild-Zeitung vom 20. Mai




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da warnt uns ja genau der richtige ...

lg


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2009)

Eztok schrieb:


> Für mich war der Fail, dass unter dem Zeitungsartikel, der vor den KO Tropfen warnt, ne Google Ad stand, dass man KO-Tropfen bei ebay kaufen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ah danke xD so weit hab ich net runtergescrollt!


----------



## Thront (30. Mai 2009)

einfach geil :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arland (30. Mai 2009)

> Für mich, ganz klar, jetzt schon ein Riesenfail:



Ich finds ehrlich egsagt recht praktisch, social network Seiten wird es aber definitiv nicht ersetzen.

In der Präsentation war auch ne Fehlermeldung: "Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal"... hoffentlich bleibt die auch in der finalen Version enthalten ^^


Um auch was zum Thema beizutragen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder (nichtu bnedingt ein Fail aber nett)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN77b9DqEbc


----------



## Spectrales (30. Mai 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hast du das selber gemacht, um hier Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen? *hust*



Ned wirklich..

Warum sollte ich Aufmerksamkeit erregen wollen? oO


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/0...w=500&h=363


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (3. Juni 2009)

Das war zu BC 3.0.... man erinnere sich an die Loladins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Juni 2009)

EInige meiner lieblings fails:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (10. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uups...


----------



## tonygt (10. Juni 2009)

Das Pic is ja mal Endgeil ^^


----------



## Night falls (22. Juli 2009)

Lange nix mehr passiert hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

Hehe, der ist gut. Musste mir das Bild doch etwas länger ansehen bis ich den Fail bemerkt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

habs gleich gesehn, echt epic


----------



## Night falls (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Asien muss man beim Kindesmord vorsichtig sein O:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja... diese Toilette ist wohl außer Rand und Band.


----------



## Gramarye (22. Juli 2009)

Wie dreist des gemacht ist.. Wenn man nicht danach sucht oder zumindest sehr aufmerksam ist, merkt man es gar nicht... Genial, sie manipulieren uns! Verschwörung xD


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

Weiß net ob diese beiden Bilder hier schonmal gepostet wurden, aber ich wollte sie einfach keinem vorenthalten! Ich sag nur: Rechtschreibung ftw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sollte man die dafür Verantwortlichen erstmal nochmal in die "shcool" schicken ... die hams glaub echt nötig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juli 2009)

geht einfach ma http://failblog.org/ hab mich fast tot gelacht eben bei denn kinder und katzen pics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2009)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass das gegen die Forenregeln verstößt...bin mir nicht sicher :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[entfernt]


----------



## TheGui (23. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> [entfernt]


scheiße ich packs neme xD

man sollte morgens keine Bilder für Ebay machen xD


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Mensch hat das gedauert, bis ich IHN gesehen habe xD


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_rlFdPPYTTVU/SBCg...s400/Sniper.bmp nicht wirklich fail aber trotzdem richtig böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juli 2009)

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...orationfail.jpg


----------



## Ennia (27. Juli 2009)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Ganz Und garnicht failed
> 
> Englisch-Deutsch Übersetzungen für das Wort "gay":
> 
> ...




Nur um das klarzustellen. "gay" heißt sehr wohl schwul. In manchen Fällen wird "gay" sogar für "lesbian" verwendet. Ich würd in Zukunft etwas genauer nachforschen ^^ Du wirst "schwul" in keinem Wörterbuch finden, da dies Umgangsprache ist.. irgendwie logisch, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Juli 2009)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Ganz Und garnicht failed
> 
> Englisch-Deutsch Übersetzungen für das Wort "gay":
> 
> ...


Hier:
http://odge.de/index.php?ebene=Suche&kw=schwul
Sogar deinWörterbuch verwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kronas (28. Juli 2009)

gestern aufgenommen, hoffe das reicht für nen fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gestern aufgenommen, hoffe das reicht für nen fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm
Ich versteh den Witz nicht..
Ist halt ein Hans o.0


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Coyote-Fail


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

Jaja Der Coyote ist ein Fail


----------



## Wowneuling (28. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gestern aufgenommen, hoffe das reicht für nen fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, einer der vielen WoW-Spieler die nicht richtig schreiben können/wollen. Davon gibt es leider hunderttausende.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Coyote-Fail



Epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (28. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Naja, einer der vielen WoW-Spieler die nicht richtig schreiben können/wollen. Davon gibt es leider hunderttausende.


Eher 9-10 Mio.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2009)

Hab mal einen eigenen Fail eingeschickt, den meine Oma begangen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal gucken, ob der bis failorg kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (31. Juli 2009)

Wieso fail? Sie weiß sich eben zu helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (31. Juli 2009)

World of Warcraft Börsen Fail:

http://www.dornhoff.net/wp-content/uploads...hen-boerse1.png


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wieso fail? Sie weiß sich eben zu helfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fragte: "Hey, da ist ein Verschluss, den kann man aufdrehen ..."
Und alles was sie sagte "Ja den hab ich übersehen." ;D


----------



## Tabuno (31. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich fragte: "Hey, da ist ein Verschluss, den kann man aufdrehen ..."
> Und alles was sie sagte "Ja den hab ich übersehen." ;D


Ok, dann ist es ein fail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (31. Juli 2009)

achso und spontan fallen mir noch der Schlangen fail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ez5QPW-ku4

und der epische tiger fail ein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXRos2bEi7o

die sind echt hängen geblieben...ultra komisch^^.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2009)

Extremer Epic Fail. Mir diese Nacht passiert. Ohne Witz!

Vorher muß man sagen, dass meine Schlafzimmertür immer 'n bissl schwierig war. Man mußte sie beim zu machen immer ein wenig "randrücken", damit sie schloß. Sonst ist sie kurzerhand einfach wieder aufgesprungen.

Ok. Ich lag so gegen 23:20 im Bett, las "Lords und Ladies" von Terry Pratchett und verspührte einen Toilettendrang. Also: Buch beiseite, aufstehen, zur Tür gehen, klinken, .... das Geräusch einer zerspringenden Feder hören und merken, wie die Türklinke keinen "Griff" mehr hat und nur noch durchleiert.

Realisierung: WTF?! Du bist im Schlafzimmer eingesperrt ... ALTER!? O_O

Alle Versuche, die Tür mit den mir vorhandenen Mitteln irgendwie aufzuhebeln oder aufzubrechen scheiterten. Ok, kurz Panik schieben, wieder sammeln, ausm Fenster lehnen und warten, bis jemand unten an der Straße vorbeikam, den man nach Hilfe fragen kann, ob er einen Schlüsseldienst ruft.

Da kam dann auch jemand, der auch tatsächlich gleich geholfen hat und gegen 1:30 war der Schlüsseldienst dann da. Der mußte - nachdem er im Haus war - das Schloss meiner Wohnungstür aufbohren, weil diese zugeschlossen war. Gegen 2:00 hatte er's dann auch geschafft und war in meiner Wohnung. Fast zeitgleich erschienen 7-8 Polizisten, die wohl wg der Bohrgeräusche im Haus von 'nem anderen Mieter geholt worden.
Schlafzimmertür war dann schnell auf und ich durfte mich bei der Polizei kurz vorstellen, sagen, dass alles in Ordnung ist, kein Einbruch und mich entschuldigen.

So gegen 2:30 war der Schlüsseldienst dann auch fertig.

Kosten: 303&#8364; ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erfahrung: Unbezahlbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Realisierung: WTF?! Du bist im Schlafzimmer eingesperrt ... ALTER!? O_O
> Alle Versuche, die Tür mit den mir vorhandenen Mitteln irgendwie aufzuhebeln oder aufzubrechen scheiterten. Ok, kurz Panik schieben, wieder sammeln, ausm Fenster lehnen und warten, bis jemand unten an der Straße vorbeikam, den man nach Hilfe fragen kann, ob er einen Schlüsseldienst ruft.
> Da kam dann auch jemand, der auch tatsächlich gleich geholfen hat und gegen 1:30 war der Schlüsseldienst dann da. Der mußte - nachdem er im Haus war - das Schloss meiner Wohnungstür aufbohren, weil diese zugeschlossen war. Gegen 2:00 hatte er's dann auch geschafft und war in meiner Wohnung. Fast zeitgleich erschienen 7-8 Polizisten, die wohl wg der Bohrgeräusche im Haus von 'nem anderen Mieter geholt worden.
> Schlafzimmertür war dann schnell auf und ich durfte mich bei der Polizei kurz vorstellen, sagen, dass alles in Ordnung ist, kein Einbruch und mich entschuldigen.
> ...



Das nenne ich mal einen EPIC-FAIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kosten: 303€ ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wozu ins Kino gehn wenn man den Horrorfilm im eignen Schlafzimmer haben kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (26. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ok. Ich lag so gegen 23:20 im Bett, las "Lords und Ladies" von Terry Pratchett und verspührte einen Toilettendrang.
> 
> ... lange eingesperrt...
> 
> So gegen 2:30 war der Schlüsseldienst dann auch fertig.


Da drängt sich mir die Frage auf... danach noch fix gewischt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da drängt sich mir die Frage auf... danach noch fix gewischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol XD ja oder ausm fenster gepinkelt und unten wundern sich die leute das es regnet XD


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da drängt sich mir die Frage auf... danach noch fix gewischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, wahrscheinlich Zimmerpflanze bewässert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Extremer Epic Fail. Mir diese Nacht passiert. Ohne Witz!
> Full quote



Oh ja! Die Geschichten die das Leben schreibt sind einfach die schönsten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (26. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> So gegen 2:30 war der Schlüsseldienst dann auch fertig.
> 
> Kosten: 303€ ...
> Erfahrung: Unbezahlbar.
> ...




also das nenne ich einen fail.... epic wäre er erst gewesen wenn sich dann rausgestellt hätte, dass du statt zu ziehen gedrückt hast... oder umgedreht ^^ das wär sogar nicht nur epic sondern legendary gewesen xD


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da drängt sich mir die Frage auf... danach noch fix gewischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, wie ich am besten ausm Fenster pissen kann. Aber ich konntes dann zum Glück - oder vlt auch durch den Schock - aushalten, bis ich wieder draussen und der Schlüsseldienst weg war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (26. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/compl...39932527386.jpg


find ich unlusitg. würd man von hinten gucken wärs nämlich genau richtig...


----------



## LiangZhou (26. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich fragte: "Hey, da ist ein Verschluss, den kann man aufdrehen ..."
> Und alles was sie sagte "Ja den hab ich übersehen." ;D



Dachte wärn Fail weils Ja! Milch ist >_>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. August 2009)

[attachment=8763:Krabben.jpg] Leider schon von Google behoben worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## dragon1 (27. August 2009)

ein "Hausgemachter" Fail, von dem ich kein screen habe.
Ein freund hat auf meinem Pc "DA" Musik gehoert. Ich schaue nacher die Geschichte an: (abgekuerzt)
"Youtube"
"Unrockbar : Youtube"
"Schrei nach liebe : Youtube"
"Wikipedia"
"Attitüde-Wikipedia"


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ein "Hausgemachter" Fail, von dem ich kein screen habe.
> Ein freund hat auf meinem Pc "DA" Musik gehoert. Ich schaue nacher die Geschichte an: (abgekuerzt)
> "Youtube"
> "Unrockbar : Youtube"
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil xDDDDDDD


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 total fail, zuviel WoW


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

ich denke zwar eher das is alk aber bitte XD


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ein "Hausgemachter" Fail, von dem ich kein screen habe.
> Ein freund hat auf meinem Pc "DA" Musik gehoert. Ich schaue nacher die Geschichte an: (abgekuerzt)
> "Youtube"
> "Unrockbar : Youtube"
> ...


ich check den fail nicht need erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (28. August 2009)

ich denke mal der fail soll die suche nach der erklärung für Attitüde sein


----------



## Kangrim (28. August 2009)

Wer das lied Schrei nach liebe von den ärtzten nicht kennt dem wird es schwer fallen den fail zu finden.^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bissl eklig aber FAIL!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stellt euch mal vor der Typ dreht sich um 180°.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Runden ftw.


----------



## claet (28. August 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wer das lied Schrei nach liebe von den ärtzten nicht kennt dem wird es schwer fallen den fail zu finden.^^



stimmt - aber jetzt erklärts ihm halt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil der text wirklich gut ist, hier mal der ganze text des liedes.
die relevante stelle dick hervorgehoben.

*edit*
kA wer das geschrieben hat, aber er macht das gegenteil wie ich, viel zu viele große buchstaben xD



> Schrei Nach Liebe
> 
> Du Bist Wirklich Saudumm
> darum Gehts Dir Gut
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

ok das is schon cool^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2009)

Haha gleich noch ein fail, den ich erlebt hab:

Ich treff mich mit Freunden, komme als letzter, da ich jedem einen Blackjack kaufte.
Einer meiner Freunde meinte dann so "Dann machen wir halt ne eigene Party...mit Blackjack und Nut*en"
Die beiden Maedels, die dabei waren habens ihm sehr uebel genommen xD


----------



## Kremlin (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich noch gewundert, wieso da nicht die ICQ Nummer dabei stand OLOLLOL WTF 1111SEINSELFFF


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

[attachment=8813loll.jpg]


aaarghhh das tut weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

LoL Lachmann


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Die Bewerbung ist eher traurig als Fail, der Kerl tut mir leid, da er quasi keine Zukunft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab ich noch gewundert, wieso da nicht die ICQ Nummer dabei stand OLOLLOL WTF 1111SEINSELFFF


OMG wie geil... ich hab Tränen gelacht!
Glaub' nichtmal dass es ein fake is...



DER schrieb:


> aaarghhh das tut weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist uns mal auf ner Feier beim Anstossen mit Champagnergläsern passiert. Ich glaub die hatten alle nen Defekt oder sowas. 50 Leute haben angestossen, etwa 20 Gläser klirrten und zersprangen. Für nen Moment wars totenstill und jeder war völlig erschrocken, danach haben alle gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. August 2009)

Der arme Schampus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das ist uns mal auf ner Feier beim Anstossen mit Champagnergläsern passiert. Ich glaub die hatten alle nen Defekt oder sowas. 50 Leute haben angestossen, etwa 20 Gläser klirrten und zersprangen. Für nen Moment wars totenstill und jeder war völlig erschrocken, danach haben alle gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scherben bringen Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (1. September 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guter Fail, Ja .. *laaach*


----------



## Night falls (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fail x)


----------



## Rhokan (5. September 2009)

Die Arme... xD


----------



## Zachrid (6. September 2009)

http://www.zachseinblog.de/index.php/2009/...-aids-kampagne/
A German Fail - sozusagen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

THA FUCK?! Ó_ó xDDDDDD wie geil ist das denn???


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2009)

EPIC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. September 2009)

Zachrid schrieb:


> http://www.zachseinblog.de/index.php/2009/...-aids-kampagne/
> A German Fail - sozusagen ^^


gibts ne Steigerung von OMFG und WTF?


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2009)

zomfg und wthf!
Aber ich wusste immer,das Hitler einen Knackarsch hat!


----------



## Wowneuling (7. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> (...)So gegen 2:30 war der Schlüsseldienst dann auch fertig.
> 
> Kosten: 303€ ...
> Erfahrung: Unbezahlbar.
> ...


Für mich eher deshalb ein Fail, weil eine normale Zimmertür *neu* zwischen 60€ - 150€ zu haben gewesen wäre. So wie es klingt, war deine Zimmertür ohnehin nicht die robusteste. Ich für meinen Teil hätte also einfach die Tür eingeschlagen. Eine Zimmertür bekommt man eigentlich immer mir roher Gewalt auf.

PS.: Ja, ich habe bereits eine Standard-Zimmertür eingeschlagen als ich mich ausgesperrt hatte. Kaufpreis 99€. Schlüsseldienst da Samstag Nacht inkl. Wochenend- und Nachtzuschlag wahrscheinlich auch irgendwo bei 300€.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. September 2009)

Zachrid schrieb:


> http://www.zachseinblog.de/index.php/2009/...-aids-kampagne/
> A German Fail - sozusagen ^^



Schockmoment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2009)

rofl xD


----------



## Cørradø (7. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl xD


ROFL


----------



## Night falls (7. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl xD


Das ist mal echt ganz großes Damentennis x)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl xD



ich weiß nicht ob ich das lustig oder traurig finden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2009)

ganz klar lustig xD


----------



## vollmi (7. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl xD



Was gibts da zu Rofln? Die Dame fragt dich ob sie sich für dich Sara nennen soll. Darum doch das Fragezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lass das mal so stehen. :X


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was gibts da zu Rofln? Die Dame fragt dich ob sie sich für dich Sara nennen soll. Darum doch das Fragezeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub eher sie hat n identitätsproblem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Für mich eher deshalb ein Fail, weil eine normale Zimmertür *neu* zwischen 60€ - 150€ zu haben gewesen wäre. So wie es klingt, war deine Zimmertür ohnehin nicht die robusteste. Ich für meinen Teil hätte also einfach die Tür eingeschlagen. Eine Zimmertür bekommt man eigentlich immer mir roher Gewalt auf.
> 
> PS.: Ja, ich habe bereits eine Standard-Zimmertür eingeschlagen als ich mich ausgesperrt hatte. Kaufpreis 99€. Schlüsseldienst da Samstag Nacht inkl. Wochenend- und Nachtzuschlag wahrscheinlich auch irgendwo bei 300€.


Najaaa... das kommt dann schon auf die Ausstattung an, habe gerade 12 Zimmertüren geholt mit einem Strückpreis von je 350€. Stichworte Schallschutz, Wärmedämmung, Klappfallschutz, Design, Glaseinsätze etc. pp.

Aber btt: Die Anti-AIDS-Kampagnen sind höchst kontrovers diskutiert - zum lachen war mir eher nicht zu Mute. Fail? Definitv.


----------



## XXI. (10. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Najaaa... das kommt dann schon auf die Ausstattung an, habe gerade 12 Zimmertüren geholt mit einem Strückpreis von je 350€. Stichworte Schallschutz, Wärmedämmung, Klappfallschutz, Design, Glaseinsätze etc. pp.
> 
> Aber btt: Die Anti-AIDS-Kampagnen sind höchst kontrovers diskutiert - zum lachen war mir eher nicht zu Mute. Fail? Definitv.



Nur mal so Off-Topic: Aber wozu brauchst du 12 Zimmertüren? Bist du Hausmeister?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

Häusle baue?


----------



## Reo_MC (12. September 2009)

Gnom-Druiden

Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Gnom-Druiden
> 
> Fail
> 
> ...


That page doesn't exist!


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> That page doesn't exist!



fail


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> fail


thx


----------



## Reo_MC (12. September 2009)

Fail.. ich meine, shame on me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Buffies sin aber auch doof!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Fail.. ich meine, shame on me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Why? Als ich drauf geklickt hab hats noch funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (13. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Why? Als ich drauf geklickt hab hats noch funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber inzwischen haben sie's gelöscht^^ egal.

Auch grad am Simpson-Movie gucken? xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Aber inzwischen haben sie's gelöscht^^ egal.
> 
> Auch grad am Simpson-Movie gucken? xD



Ne. Kommts im TV?


----------



## Reo_MC (13. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ne. Kommts im TV?



Naaaah! DvD ftw! Und nebenbei im Forum surfen.


----------



## Potpotom (13. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Nur mal so Off-Topic: Aber wozu brauchst du 12 Zimmertüren? Bist du Hausmeister?


o.O

Es soll Leute geben die mögen es wenn man beim kacken beobachtet wird - ich mag da eher die Einsamkeit. Und als ich schon dabei war dachte ich, es wäre eine gute Idee alle Löcher in den Wänden mit Türen zu vervollständigen.

Hast du keine Türen im Haus?


----------



## Tabuno (13. September 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> fail


Wo ist jetzt mein fail?


----------



## Reo_MC (13. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt mein fail?



Ich denke, ich bin gemeint ;>


----------



## Tabuno (13. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich bin gemeint ;>


Achso, ich dachte schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

BTT, PLS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2009)

Wie oft wollt ihr das Bild noch posten?


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2009)

ach komm schon Selor, nur weil dir die Smiley Hose peinlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (13. September 2009)

Also ich find die Smiley Hose cool


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist eigentlich schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Frau auf dem Foto (die im Vordergrund) verdammt übelst episch geil aussieht? o_O

Achso, eben beim Mails nachgucken gesehen: Yahoo weiß nicht so genau was der Unterschied zwischen Sieg und Unentschieden ist glaub ich :>


----------



## riesentrolli (13. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Frau auf dem Foto (die im Vordergrund) verdammt übelst episch geil aussieht? o_O
> [...]


nein, weils nich so is :-P


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein, weils nich so is :-P


Geschmackssache würd ich sagen...ich find sie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> *Geschmackssache würd ich sagen*...ich find sie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar, aber du gesagt sie _ist_ geil :-P


----------



## LordofDemons (13. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Frau auf dem Foto (die im Vordergrund) verdammt übelst episch geil aussieht? o_O


naja nicht üblest episch aber die is schon recht heiß


----------



## Lillyan (13. September 2009)

Schraubt das Offtopic mal wieder ein wenig zurück und kommt zurück von Spamthread zu Failthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schraubt das Offtopic mal wieder ein wenig zurück und kommt zurück von Spamthread zu Failthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is das nicht beides das gleiche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie recht das bild doch hat =O


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ...
> wie recht das bild doch hat =O


aber für so etwas liebe ich ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Homer 4 President !


----------



## Berserkius (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (15. September 2009)

Find ich alle bis aufs Pferd ganz geil...
nein ich reite nicht aber sowas find ich schrecklich  R.I.P.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

ha das auto hat jetzt 1 PS mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2009)

1 Pferd hat ungefähr 22 PS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> 1 Pferd hat ungefähr 22 PS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


?

Also bei mir hat ein Pferd genau eine Pferdestärke.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## TheGui (16. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Also bei mir hat ein Pferd genau eine Pferdestärke.
> Nciht mehr und nciht weniger.


er wollte nur klugscheissen und meinte das ein Pferd soviel krauft aufbringt die eben 22 PS entsprechen.

das ein Pferd genau 1 PS "schwach" ist, is nichts weiter als ein weit verbreitetter irrglaube.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. September 2009)

http://www.bildblog.de/11764/failmeldung/


----------



## TheGui (19. September 2009)

spiderWIN
http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/275/26.164/


----------



## Reo_MC (19. September 2009)

So, ich hab nochmal nen alten Thread rausgekramt, und nachdem ich mich vom roflen (?) erholt hab, muss ich ihn einfach hier posten. Epic Fail - Der Kloschüssel-Thread.

Der Fail ist nicht ganz ersichtlich, aber einmal entdeckt, nicht mehr zu übersehen *grins*


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (19. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> So, ich hab nochmal nen alten Thread rausgekramt, und nachdem ich mich vom roflen (?) erholt hab, muss ich ihn einfach hier posten. Epic Fail - Der Kloschüssel-Thread.
> 
> Der Fail ist nicht ganz ersichtlich, aber einmal entdeckt, nicht mehr zu übersehen *grins*



LOL, da iss ja ein comment lustiger als der andere...ahah bin nun erstmal alle durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
edit:"Schatz ich war gerade auf dem Klo 12 Pfund ohne Knochen. "
Hahahaha...


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

> So, ich hab nochmal nen alten Thread rausgekramt, und nachdem ich mich vom roflen (?) erholt hab, muss ich ihn einfach hier posten. Epic Fail - Der Kloschüssel-Thread.






> Me Stefan leider nicht,um das hier durchzustehen gebe ich mir mitlerweile Doppelkorn intravenös.
> Gruss von Ruhfuss.


ROFL ich brech zusammen D</div></div>


edit:



> wie sieht das eigentlich aus,wenn ihr die rohrkrepierer auf die reise schickt.bekommt die kläranlage automatisch eine meldung,oder macht ihr das telefonisch?
> probiert es mal mit den alten französischen \\\"stehklos\\\"
> noch ein tipp.verlegt ein 300er abwasserrohr und mauert eine schüssel drumherum.




ROFL ich kann echt nicht mehr XDDDDDD


edit2: 


> "3kg Arsch-Krokant bzw "Darm-Nougat"



ich hab tränen in den augen bauchweh und mein hals tut weh ich muss die ganze zeit lachen XD


----------



## Stancer (20. September 2009)

Kenn ich schon aber kann mich über die Antworten immer wieder aufs neue totlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> LOL, da iss ja ein comment lustiger als der andere...ahah bin nun erstmal alle durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> So, ich hab nochmal nen alten Thread rausgekramt, und nachdem ich mich vom roflen (?) erholt hab, muss ich ihn einfach hier posten. Epic Fail - Der Kloschüssel-Thread.
> Der Fail ist nicht ganz ersichtlich, aber einmal entdeckt, nicht mehr zu übersehen *grins*



GENIAL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burtn (21. September 2009)

http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2009/1/10/6...raidinggear.jpg

passt villt nicht ganz in den thread

aber fail is der junge allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2009)

die Wäscheklammer is Epic!


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrdImzbZl1M


----------



## XXI. (29. September 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrdImzbZl1M



Des bei 1:48 is EPIC


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrdImzbZl1M


Das ganze Video ist sowas von Genial


----------



## TaroEld (29. September 2009)

"we must stop little baby!" ...rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dabei heissts doch im Zoo immer: Bitte Tiere nicht füttern!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

davatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du bist ja wieder da


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Pünktlich auf den 1.Oktober 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm...jetzt ist quasi meine Signatur fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd die beizeiten mal auswechseln müssen.


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

hab noch kein krasseres bmx fail video gesehen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlRvMugKFU8


----------



## sympathisant (9. Oktober 2009)

peinlich peinlich:

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier...ting/141749.php


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> peinlich peinlich:
> 
> http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier...ting/141749.php


Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast den Link bei der beschreibung eingegeben und umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sympathisant (9. Oktober 2009)

passt also perfekt in den thread  ;-)

hier der komplette richtige link

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier...ting/141749.php


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

Ticker Fail...
89. Minute!


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ticker Fail...
> 89. Minute!



Na wollen wir hoffen, dass sich Mario Gomez in den Sekunden der Auswechslung erheblich verbessert hat.^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

...

Hier noch Win! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hier noch Win!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


RAWRRRRR >.>


----------



## marion9394 (13. Oktober 2009)

heute gefunden - Weihnachtsgeschenk FAIL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

muahahahahaha Oo und dann noch mit böllern ausstopfen und an silvester hochjagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier noch Win!
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott, es ist FiFa!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, es ist FiFa!


scheiss auf fifa! oO
guck dir diese wundervolle bettdecke an


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> scheiss auf fifa! oO
> guck dir diese wundervolle bettdecke an


ich wette das ist nur ein kerl mit langen haaren und ihr findet ihn alle geil


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wette das ist nur ein kerl mit langen haaren und ihr findet ihn alle geil


ausser lod hat keiner etwas in der richtung geäußert du n4p


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wette das ist nur ein kerl mit langen haaren und ihr findet ihn alle geil



öhm nö schau dir mal die schultern und den po bereich an...das KANN kein kerl sein


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wette das ist nur ein kerl mit langen haaren und ihr findet ihn alle geil


wenn das ein kerl ist fress ich n besen samt stiel Oo


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

*Gimp*en geh.
Ich will das Lod nen Besen isst xD


----------



## marion9394 (14. Oktober 2009)

dazu fällt mir nur das ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (14. Oktober 2009)

gnihihi
danke für die bewerbung paar seiten vorher

ich hab mich selten so dämlich gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tymion (15. Oktober 2009)

Mensch Deathstyle,

mit deinem Bild hast du die Fähigkeit aller Männlichen Personen, die etwas zu diesem Thread beitragen möchten auf 0 gesenkt.

Wie soll denn irgendjemand noch weg von diesem Bild kommen..... Ich wette mir dir, dass 80% der Buffed User vor ihren Bildschirmen sitzen und sich das FiFa Spiel angucken. Männer und Fußball, zack bleibt der Thread liegen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

hier mal wieder ein paar wunderschöne bilder von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=9242:02.jpg] is zwar eher nen win aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=9243:1255107130863.jpg]
[attachment=9244:1252930567511.jpg]
[attachment=9245:4f8fa43b...2c997_14.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [attachment=9245:4f8fa43b...2c997_14.jpg]


so siehts aus wenn man nen böller in der hand behält wenn er explodiert :/ nicht lustig

edit: doch ok es siehts chon irgendwie krass aus XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so siehts aus wenn man nen böller in der hand behält wenn er explodiert :/ nicht lustig



dann sollte man den böller nicht in der hand halten O_o
vllt nicht lustig aber ein FAIL


na ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Oktober 2009)

Hrhrhr... was der Typ auf dem 3. Bild wohl gerade denkt? 

Vor ein paar Seiten sind Videos von BMX-Fahrern die sich wahrscheinlich nen Schädelbasisbruch etc. zuziehen - da ist die Röntgenaufnahme hier nen Klacks gegen. 

In beiden Fällen nen absoluter Fail.

---

Das "FIFA-Bild" dagegen... arrrrrrr


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [...]


zum 1.
das is cool. hab ich auch <3


----------



## Tabuno (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [attachment=9242:02.jpg] is zwar eher
> [attachment=9243:1255107130863.jpg]
> [attachment=9244:1252930567511.jpg]
> [attachment=9245:4f8fa43b...2c997_14.jpg]


Ich kann da keine Bilder erkennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich kann da keine Bilder erkennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub er hat die in seinem speicher gelöscht lawl


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich kann da keine Bilder erkennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh  
naja aber sie waren cewl &#9829;


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh
> naja aber sie waren cewl &#9829;


Dann lad sie wieder hoch. Will sie auch sehen. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

na ok....weil du es bist <:

[attachment=9252:02.jpg] kein fail eher nen win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=9253:4f8fa43b...2c997_14.jpg]
[attachment=9254:1252930567511.jpg]
[attachment=9256:blizzconpanel.jpg] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2009)

warum nimmst du nich nen x-beliebigen image hoster?
mit denen passiert doch bestimmt wieder das selbe^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

achja..... grml -.- ich denk beim nächsten ma dran <:


----------



## Silenzz (16. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist letztens was im Bus passiert, ich würds niemandem übel nehmen ders mir nicht glaubt, aber es ist wirklich passiert also:

Von Sonntag auf Montag war ich bei nem Freund ratzen es gab ne House-Party es wurde viel gefeiert etc. am nächsten morgen mach ich mich völlig zerstört und völlig übermüdet auf den Weg nachhause, zwischendurch hat mich n Freund angerufen und wollte zu mir kommen, daraufhin hab ich ihm geantwortet er soll in den und den Bus kommen und um die und die Uhrzeit da ich auch dadrin sitzen würde.
Also mein Kollege steigt ein und 3 Assi-Bratzen auch, während mein Kollege und ich uns seltsamerweise über Michael Jackson reden meint eines der Weiber (hier fängt der epicste Fail an den ich je erlebt hab:

Assi-Bratze 1: "Ey ist nicht Skinnhead Bubble-Gum Remix von Michael Jackson?"

Ich lach mich völlig kaputt, da das ja mal voll nicht zu Michael gepasst hat und mein Kollege reisst sich extrem zusammen um nicht auch laut loszuprusten.

Assi-Bratze 2: "Ey der Jungs lacht uns aus!"
Kollege:" Chillt mal der ist nur unnormal fertig der Junge..."
Assi-Bratze 1 zu mir: "Ey bist du etwa auf Drogen?"
Ich:" Ja, ich bin voll auf Turkey"

Wer nicht weiß was ein Turkey ist, der erfährts jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein "Drogen-Turkey" ist ein kalter Entzug von Drogen, also meine Aussage war schonmal völlig Paradox, aber es geht noch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assi-Braze 1 zu Assi-Bratze 2:" Ey der meint der wär voll auf Truthan der Junge!"
Assi-Bratze 2:" Nein nein, Turkey heißt eigentlich Entzug..."
Assi-Bratze 3:" Ich dachte Turkey heißt Türkei?!"

Ab dem Zeitpunkt konnte ich nichtmehr an mich halten und musste mich einfach tot lachen und konnte nichtmehr zum glück sind mein Kollege und ich schnell ausgestiegen, denn die Weiber haben uns schon böse Blicke zugeworfen, ich komm grade aus dem Bus raus als ich mich an ne Laterne stütze und fast zu Boden falle so heftig musste ich lachen. Also das war mal ein Erlebniss, bzw. ein richtiger EPIC-FAIL XD

Grüße Silenzz


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

roflcopter silenzz das ist heftig XD


----------



## Silenzz (16. Oktober 2009)

Das kranke war ja, die Weiber meinten das ernst oO ich konnte nichtmehr xD


----------



## Potpotom (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich über dich oder die anderen "Assi-Bratzen" gewundert hätte... aber nun gut.


----------



## TheGui (16. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich über dich oder die anderen "Assi-Bratzen" gewundert hätte... aber nun gut.


suchst du da etwa nach nem Fail im Fail? ^^


----------



## Silenzz (17. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich über dich oder die anderen "Assi-Bratzen" gewundert hätte... aber nun gut.


Öhm das war jetzt n bissi zu hoch für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Oktober 2009)

Genau davon sprach er glaube ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Oktober 2009)

/push, der Thread verstaubt ja langsam

Phishing versprecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z7SvouFXKY

herrlich :>


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Oktober 2009)

buffed rechschreib fail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (30. Oktober 2009)

N1 Trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> buffed rechschreib fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilf mir. Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## kicks (30. Oktober 2009)

"jagt" muss mit t geschrieben werden. Kann vorkommen..


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Oktober 2009)

Ah. Ok.


----------



## kicks (30. Oktober 2009)

Aber meiner Meinung nach kein fail. Und witzig auch nicht so richtig. Da gibt es hier ganz andere traurige Fälle, bei denen einem echt die Augen bluten :/


----------



## Marvîn (30. Oktober 2009)

[attachment=9380:haus.JPG]


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> [attachment=9380:haus.JPG]


auf der Suche nach: Fail

xD
(zum fail an sich: joa... vll isses ja auch extra so geschrieben... xD)


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Der Dk-Tank "Guide" war ein einziger fail


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf der Suche nach: Fail
> 
> xD
> (zum fail an sich: joa... vll isses ja auch extra so geschrieben... xD)




im svz findeste auf jeder 3ten seite solche fails 
da war en türke der bei politische richtung sehr rechts angegeben hat -.-"


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> Vom sinn her hat er nicht so Unrecht, vielleicht ist er mit seiner Familie nur hier um alle
> zum Islam zu missionieren und smoit den Türkei eu beitrit zu erzwingen^^



ich denk mal der war einfach nur dämlich -.-
hat bestimmt gedacht die wollen nur wissen ob der rechts oder linkshänder ist -.-"


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach kein fail. Und witzig auch nicht so richtig. Da gibt es hier ganz andere traurige Fälle, bei denen einem echt die Augen bluten :/


der zum glück entfernte DK Tank Guide?

hm das war nen FAIL!


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Lose reality


----------



## Marvîn (30. Oktober 2009)

Das Bild erinnert mich voll an die Buchreihe Shadowrun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da können sich Leute auch an Steckdosen in ne virtuelle Welt (Internet) begeben.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> im svz findeste auf jeder 3ten seite solche fails
> da war en türke der bei politische richtung sehr rechts angegeben hat -.-"


türkische nazis


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> türkische nazis



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graue_Wölfe

so.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graue_Wölfe
> 
> so.^^


im ff gehts, das zählt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> türkische nazis



omg.... man lernt nie aus ^^


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_O man haben die Italiener und Franzosen in unserer strasse da geschrien und geshcimpft xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> im ff gehts, das zählt^^



Ich hab Firefox. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bei mir sieht das dann so aus: Graue_WÃ¶lfe


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hab Firefox.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann lags glaub ich an dem buffed redirect teil


----------



## Silenzz (1. November 2009)

Meine Mum hat mir mal erzählt, das in Neu-Seeland (?)eine Liste geführt wird, mit den dümmsten Todesfällen, ist grausam aber auch teilweise ein wenig amüsant, wenn ich die Liste mal finde schick ich die euch, kann mich aber an ein Beispiel erinnern.
Ein Typ wollte Bungee-Jumping machen, wollte aber kein Gummi-Seil sondern ein Hanf-Seil nutzen, den Rest könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Meine Mum hat mir mal erzählt, das in Neu-Seeland (?)eine Liste geführt wird, mit den dümmsten Todesfällen, ist grausam aber auch teilweise ein wenig amüsant, wenn ich die Liste mal finde schick ich die euch, kann mich aber an ein Beispiel erinnern.


darwin award.


----------



## XXI. (2. November 2009)

Pfff, dass is ja noch gar nichts:

Dieses Jahr auf der Wiesen ist ein Australier gestorben und ratet mal wie:


Der Typ hatte ein Hotelzimmer im 15. Stock. An einem Abend is er dann vollkommen Knülle in sein Hotelzimmer gegangen und anstatt die Toilette zu benutzen hat er aus dem Fenster gepinkelt. Das Dumme ist nur, dass sein Gelichgewichts Sinn nichtmehr ganz so in Takt war und er Pinkelnd aus dem Fenster gefallen ist und dadurch dann sarb.

Wenns ne seltsame Methode zum Sterben gibt dann die.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Pfff, dass is ja noch gar nichts:
> 
> Dieses Jahr auf der Wiesen ist ein Australier gestorben und ratet mal wie:


Der diesjährig auf dem Münchner Oktoberfest gestorbene Australier wurde von einer S-Bahn erfasst.




XXI. schrieb:


> Der Typ hatte ein Hotelzimmer im 15. Stock. An einem Abend is er dann vollkommen Knülle in sein Hotelzimmer gegangen und anstatt die Toilette zu benutzen hat er aus dem Fenster gepinkelt. Das Dumme ist nur, dass sein Gelichgewichts Sinn nichtmehr ganz so in Takt war und er Pinkelnd aus dem Fenster gefallen ist und dadurch dann sarb.
> 
> Wenns ne seltsame Methode zum Sterben gibt dann die.


1.) Es war ein Brite und 2.) der 6.Stock. Ein 15-stöckiges Hotel gibt es in München nur einmal. Das Hilton. Ich bezweifel allerdings das sich solche Touristen die nur zum Besaufen kommen, in die Sweeten des Hilton-Hotels einchecken. Falls du eine Quelle hast, die anderes behauptet wärs nett wenn du diese nennen könntest.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> [attachment=9380:haus.JPG]


Besser als den Fail da find ich ja die Aussage bei Hobbies: "Stalken!!!"



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also erstens war Ray Charles blind, insofern ists nicht wirklich lustig und zweitens sieht das Bild auch präpariert aus, wenn ich mir das Mikro so anschaue.


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

Ich fand die Story so toll, wo (irgendwo in Afrika) ein Hühnchen in einen Brunnen gefallen ist.
Der Besitzer wollte das Vieh retten und fiel hinein..ihm wollte dann natürlich jemand anderes helfen und fiel ebenfalls hinein.
Paar KM weiter wurden die dann am Fluss gefunden, beide tot, nur das Hünhchen flatterte davon.

Oder ein Kerl der eine alte Bombe, als Amboss benutzte.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. November 2009)

I can has motivation!

Und als FFVI Fan fühl ich mich gezwungen folgendes zu Posten:


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt7m1/wissen/815/493165/text/



> In Österreich gibt es den ersten Schweinegrippe-Todesfall. Ein mit dem Virus A (H1N1) infiziertes Mädchen aus Bozen in Südtirol sei gestorben, teilten am Montagabend die behandelnden Ärzte in Innsbruck mit.




Bozen liegt plötzlich in Österreich? Hat es da einen Krieg gegeben, den die Italiener verloren haben oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

...ok Beitrag ignorieren, hab mich verlesen...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2009)

So hab jetzt ein wenig gesucht und einige echte Fails und Wins gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

sind diese typen mit der blauen schrift im wow forum eigentlich nur fürs schließen da?


----------



## Dolgrim (4. November 2009)

Jep, oder um dir zu sagen, dass das Problem bekannt ist/es an dir liegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LoL!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

da willst vorm pennen gehn bloß noma kurz deine nchrichten durchgehn und findest sowas Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit. : sollte das irgendwie verboten sein dann tuts mir leid ich ändere das gerne einfach pm an mich und den beitrag löschen


----------



## Silenzz (6. November 2009)

Während eines Auftritts mit "Talion"-Partner Fard in Ingolstadt kam es, wohl auf Grund der schlechten Akustik im Saal, zu einem Zwischenfall mit einem Fan des Pott-Rappers. Dieser schrie Snaga ein begeistertes "Ruhrpott" entgegen, worauf der ihn überraschend ins Gesicht trat und mit einer Meute Fans nach draußen jagte. Erst dort löste sich das Missverständnis auf: Snaga hatte statt "Ruhrpott" "Hurnbock" verstanden.

Fail xD

&#8364;dith: Da hat er wohl n paar Fans weniger, der gute Snaga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

Oh man grad im Steam so weggepisst xD

edit: is nich sehr einfach zu erkennen was gemeint ist, auf den ersten Blick jedenfalls




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist das jetzt ein Fail oder ein Win? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (9. November 2009)

Also für nen Kannibalen, ein eindeutiger Win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (10. November 2009)

Mein persönlicher heutiger Epic Fail:

Hab mir gerade einen neuen Twink im Wow angelegt, nach Sturmwind getrabt und beim nächsten Briefkasten meine Acc-gebundenen Pets abgeholt...

Alle Tiere gelernt und da kamen halt die Erfolge zB [Collectors-Editon: Netherwelpenhaustier]

kurz darauf hat mich wer angeschrieben:
*wo hast du das haustier her [Collectors-Editon: Netherwelpenhaustier]?*

gnaaaaar -.-


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ist das jetzt ein Fail oder ein Win?
> ...


Nen gefakten blinden Musiker findest du nicht witzig aber ein Kind im Kochtopf? Zu lange in Asien gewesen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nen gefakten blinden Musiker findest du nicht witzig aber ein Kind im Kochtopf? Zu lange in Asien gewesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja es ist ja nicht nur das Kind an sich, eher das Gesamtbild. Da steht ja noch Gewürz rum und alles. Zudem, schonmal auf den Schriftzug vom Pulli geguckt? Ich find das lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (11. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Während eines Auftritts mit "Talion"-Partner Fard in Ingolstadt kam es, wohl auf Grund der schlechten Akustik im Saal, zu einem Zwischenfall mit einem Fan des Pott-Rappers. Dieser schrie Snaga ein begeistertes "Ruhrpott" entgegen, worauf der ihn überraschend ins Gesicht trat und mit einer Meute Fans nach draußen jagte. Erst dort löste sich das Missverständnis auf: Snaga hatte statt "Ruhrpott" "Hurnbock" verstanden.
> 
> Fail xD
> 
> ...



Rapper sind so bescheuert!


----------



## Lillyan (13. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Wo ist da der Fail so ne Aktion ist doch geil ?


----------



## Lillyan (13. November 2009)

Ja... alle joinen der Gilde "Boycott Modern Warfare 2" und schau mal, was sie dann spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

ACHSOOOO OMG ich hoffe wenigstens das die dann auch nur MW2 SP spielen, aber echt xD


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Mein Personlicher Fail-.-muss meine  Xbox nacher zuruck bringen -.- zur Reparatur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Oh ich hoffe ich werde sowas nie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas ist richtig PÖÖÖÖÖÖÖSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Ích wusste das er Existiert abe rhatte nie gedahct da sich ihn mal bekomme ^^_


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

^^ Alte oder neue Version der XBLox ? Hab gehört das das bei der neuen um einiges seltener passieren tuen tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_2te generation dr Xbox 360  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

UH das ist dann noch blöder regt man sich sicher auf warum man selbst und die anderen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Das Konnte ich jetzt auchg Machen

Klick mich _


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

xD Naja ^^ Raiving Rabits ist naja. Rayman 1 und 2 RULEN. Und joah hoffentlich passiert mir das mit dem RING OF DEATH nie, das wäre ja ganzpöse, lieber auslachen falls das nem Kumpel von mir passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ist das jetzt ein Fail oder ein Win?
> ...


Also die Augen von dem Kleinen Fratz sind ja echt bezaubernd... eindeutig ein Win und kein Fail. 

Witziges Foto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (13. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja... alle joinen der Gilde "Boycott Modern Warfare 2" und schau mal, was sie dann spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Holy Crap Buffed Moderatoren surfen auf /v/ ;_;

+ Schon mal gedacht, dass das Viral Marketing ist?


----------



## Lillyan (13. November 2009)

Tu ich nicht, ich habs aus nem anderen Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ wenn du so denkst kann fast alles gestellt sein und der Thread wäre sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (13. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Tu ich nicht, ich habs aus nem *anderen Forum*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch schlimmer: Lillyan "geht fremd"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. November 2009)

Gildenforum wird wohl erlaubt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Fauzi (13. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja es ist ja nicht nur das Kind an sich, eher das Gesamtbild. Da steht ja noch Gewürz rum und alles. Zudem, schonmal auf den Schriftzug vom Pulli geguckt? Ich find das lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OMF111einself!!+1 *DA STEHT NOCH GEWÜRZ *!!!! SHIAAAT OMG!!! 1111eins!!!


----------



## Kangrim (13. November 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> OMF111einself!!+1 *DA STEHT NOCH GEWÜRZ *!!!! SHIAAAT OMG!!! 1111eins!!!




Sehr qualifizierter Kommentar. Das war ein Intelligenz Fail würde ich sagen. Nur weil jemand anderes etwas witzig findet was als du
muss man noch lange nicht so sonnlose Sachen schreiben. Ich will nicht wissen was geschieht, wenn du erfährst das es 2 Geschlechter gibt..und das zweite ist anders als du oO


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Leider Trauriger Fail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (13. November 2009)

da fällt mir wieder die verarsche in switch ein^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQLibWDT-NM


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

War grad wieder auf germanbash und hab ein paar nette Zitate gefunden.

<tom> Hey Alter, warum ziehst du rdir immer diese kochsendungen rein? Du kannst nich mal kochen -.-  
<sable2> Ja, und du guckst pornos...  
<tom> na ... ja... ach fick dich!  


<rul0r> Verdammt, ich hab um 2 nen Arzttermin, hab aber kein Bock...  
<flo> Ruf halt an und sag du bist krank und kannst nich kommen.  


<Fenris|H5> "Intelligenz" ist vorallem eine Sache des Bezugsrahmens  
<Fenris|H5> Sogar ich kann Stephan Hawking im 100 Meter lauf schlagen  
<Fenris|H5> Und ich brauch da meine 10 Minuten für  
<StefanG> 10 min für 100m? da is der hawking mit seinem rollstuhl aber schneller!  
<Fenris|H5> Nich wenner nen Ast in der Speiche hat  


<The Wallross' Circus> Saugeil heute in Informatik.  
<Wod Katitten> schieß los  
<The Wallross' Circus> Kristin hat was im Klassentagebuch gesucht. Ich dann so "drück halt Strg + F"; Kristin so "Halts Maul! Herr Lehrer, ich glaub wir müssen den Jochen rausschmeißen"; Und dann der Lehrer "Dann drücken Sie doch Strg + F4"  Glaub mir ich hab mich gekrümmt vor lachen!  
<Wod Katitten> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<cherry-san> du kennst doch herr v. oder?  
<moe> der schwarze?  
<cherry-san> jaja, genau. in informatik meinte mal einer "wer hat angst vorm schwarzen mann" darauf der kurs "niemand" - "und wenn er kommt?" in dem moment kommt herr v. rein und meint "dann habt ihr informatik" xD  
<moe> loooool XD  


<Mardin> Alter...  
<Tom> was?  
<Mardin> Also Kippe falschrum anzünden gabs schon. Unten stehen und Feuerzeug vergessen haben auch. Aber Feuerzeug vorm Gesicht anmachen und dann blöd angucken weil man die Kippe vergessen hat - das ist neu...  


<Tommy> kranke welt...  
<Tommy> in russland wurde letztens ein mann operiert und man hat MOOS in seinem magen gefunden. oO strange~  
<Showmaster> Dann wars wohl ein Mooskauer.  


* Vesper is now known as CodyB  
<Teku> warum der nick change?  
<CodyB> ich lerne so nem heissen mädel wie man IRC benutzt  
<xanatos> ...warum?  
<CodyB> ich habe 2 wochen stubenarrest und ich darf niemanden anrufen. ich habe mir gedacht ich könnte wenigstens mit ihr hier schreiben.  
<CodyB> bleib cool, ich lerne ihr den umgang mit den channels so dass sie hier rein kommen könnte.  
<xanatos> warum hast du stubenarrest gekriegt?  
<CodyB> ich hab meine schwester für 3stunden ausgesperrt.  
<xanatos> ich wette sie war nich glücklich darüber^^  
* StacyF has joined #randomshit  
<CodyB> ja ich dachte meine eltern würden mich killen  
<CodyB> oh hey, da bist du ja  
<Teku> du hattest also sex mit deiner schwester auf dem bett deiner eltern, und die haben euch erwischt? wow cody, du hast glück das du nur 2 wochen stubenarrest gekriegt hast.  
<StacyF> baaahh du krankes schwein  
* StacyF has left #randomshit  
<Teku> ich weiss, dass du mich später töten wirst aber das wars so wert xD  
<CodyB> du wichser!!  


<Junk>ich war bei den Wahlen echt überrascht das die Wahlergebnisse zusammen doch wieder 100 % ergeben haben, obwohl nich so viele wählen waren


----------



## Laz0rgun (1. Dezember 2009)

I roflzord !


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

wie krank Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

OH
MEIN 
ODIN!

ich dachte ich hätte einen ander klatsche...aber das, ist krank O_o


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich dachte ich hätte einen ander klatsche...


nichts fuer ungut, aber ich wuerde mal sagen, du hast ausnahmsweise mal recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor du zu kontern versuchst: Ich weiss, bin selber genauso irre


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At_zKNq9QMc
DAS ist ein Fail.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At_zKNq9QMc
> DAS ist ein Fail.



boah scheiße xD
lachkik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

ooh shit is das geil ^^ ich lieg glei aufm boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

> Petition für zweidimensionale Ehe
> *Japaner will Mangafigur heiraten*
> 
> Weil er eine Comicfigur heiraten will, fordert ein Japaner die Legalisierung von Ehen zwischen Manga-Wesen und Menschen. Zu diesem Zweck hat Taichi Takashita im Internet bereits eine Unterschriftenaktion gestartet. Ziel sei es, eine Million Unterschriften zu sammeln, um bei der Regierung eine Petition zur Legalisierung von Ehen mit zweidimensionalen Figuren einzureichen, schreibt der Japaner auf seiner Seite im Internet.
> ...



Quelle: n-tv.de


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> > Petition für zweidimensionale Ehe
> > Japaner will Mangafigur heiraten
> >
> > Weil er eine Comicfigur heiraten will, fordert ein Japaner die Legalisierung von Ehen zwischen Manga-Wesen und Menschen. Zu diesem Zweck hat Taichi Takashita im Internet bereits eine Unterschriftenaktion gestartet. Ziel sei es, eine Million Unterschriften zu sammeln, um bei der Regierung eine Petition zur Legalisierung von Ehen mit zweidimensionalen Figuren einzureichen, schreibt der Japaner auf seiner Seite im Internet.
> ...



Das wird wohl eine Bilderbuchehe. Höhöhöhöhö


----------



## TheGui (1. Dezember 2009)

Jetz weis ich was der Grund für die ganzen bösen Puppen/Clown in diversen horrorfilmen ist!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J07Ds4fWxk...feature=related



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Alko ich glaub ich muss gleich kotzen 

Der Typ is so epic The Fuck Faier ^^

_


----------



## Keyblader (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Alko ich glaub ich muss gleich kotzen
> 
> Der Typ is so epic The Fuck Faier ^^
> 
> _



verdammt ist das video geil xD


----------



## TheGui (1. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> old news is old! inzwischen hat schon jemmand eine eroge figur geheiratet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsikPswAYUM...player_embedded


omg... immerhin verläuft die scheidung unkompliziert ^^


----------



## Meriane (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmm vielleicht fordern nachher die Entwickler Unterhalt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hell yeah!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und WIN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> old news is old! inzwischen hat schon jemmand eine eroge figur geheiratet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsikPswAYUM...player_embedded


War mir bekannt, nur fand ich leider den Artikel dazu nicht mehr.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Dezember 2009)

Lol der Junge mit dem T-Shirt ist ja mal richtig geil <.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y978HjnNwOQ...feature=related


----------



## Tabuno (2. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y978HjnNwOQ...feature=related


Poste das doch lieber in den YouTube Thread, ein Fail ist das nicht...


----------



## Petersburg (2. Dezember 2009)

hm ich sag nur eins : http://failblog.org/


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Poste das doch lieber in den YouTube Thread, ein Fail ist das nicht...



ich find schon es ist ein FAIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

WTF xD man ist das n kranker Spruch


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

hahahah




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hahahah



omg :O
das ist ja fast so schlimm wie das auto mit
POLLIZEI drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (2. Dezember 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht sagen,das ich nich weis,was das ist und was daran gefailed ist,aber was ist das?



Epic Fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha lol ... Samstag ist doch auch 'n Werktag ...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich find schon es ist ein FAIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kinder failen nicht!


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich krieg mich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kenn ich zwar schon, ist aber immer noch sau komisch.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

So genial, vor ein paar tagen hab ich nen Klassenkameraden als "heterosexuellen homo Sapiens sapiens" bezeichnet...und er ist total ausgezuckt xDDDD EPIC FAIL


----------



## jolk (5. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist das bild von nem dicken mann oder von nem Hintern..?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Dezember 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> ist das bild von nem dicken mann oder von nem Hintern..?



Ich erkenne da deutlich einen Hintern.


----------



## TheGui (5. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich erkenne da deutlich einen Hintern.


einen heißen hintern!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> einen heißen hintern!



naja, der ist n bisschen fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja, der ist n bisschen fett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dir kann man auch garnix recht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja, der ist n bisschen fett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich finde der hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dir kann man auch garnix recht machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> also ich finde der hat was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich steh halt nicht auf so elefanten ärsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich steh halt nicht auf so elefanten ärsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD - naja ich sags mal so ich mag den meiner freundin lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich steh halt nicht auf so elefanten ärsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man kanns auch übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich steh ja net so auf dürre gestelle...frau ohne rundungen ist nunmal keine frau


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> man kanns auch übertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa, ok leicht übertrieben^^
aber der arsch ist mir persönlich zu "elefantös" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa, ok leicht übertrieben^^
> aber der arsch ist mir persönlich zu "elefantös"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist darüber nur so verärgert weil er deinem konkurenz macht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa, ok leicht übertrieben^^
> aber der arsch ist mir persönlich zu "elefantös"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich könnte jetzt mal die vorzüge eines prallen hinterns erläutern aber dann beweg ich mich in nicht jugendfreien gefilden...


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich könnte jetzt mal die vorzüge eines prallen hinterns erläutern aber dann beweg ich mich in nicht jugendfreien gefilden...


gogo!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich könnte jetzt mal die vorzüge eines prallen hinterns erläutern aber dann beweg ich mich in nicht jugendfreien gefilden...



jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/53787-emo_fail/


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Dezember 2009)

ahahahahaha dickes fettes PWND!


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon.de/item/53787-emo_fail/


Erst nach einiger Zeit hab ich das gecheckt, wie geil xD


----------



## Breakyou (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon.de/item/53787-emo_fail/





> warum füllt der sein blut in ne ketschupflasche, son drottel 1p






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2009)

Die Hintern-Diskussion erinnert mich daran, als neulich ein Komilitone meinte, Heidi Klum seie nicht sein Typ, weil er nicht auf fette Frauen stehe. 

Ich finde das hier gezeigte Exemplar gar nicht so unansehnlich. Sowas verstehe ich unter einem "fetten" Hintern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/40441-unsexy/
Next Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.lachschon.de/item/40169-freudscher_vertipper/
Aldi Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (7. Dezember 2009)

> Ich finde das hier gezeigte Exemplar gar nicht so unansehnlich. Sowas verstehe ich unter einem "fetten" Hintern:



jupp!!

man muss immer bedenken wenn unten nix is - is oben auch nix! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2009)

> Auszug aus einem Flyer der
> 
> St. Mary's Catholic Church
> 
> ...




Quelle: http://www.lachschon.de/item/40474/


Jaja, es steckt in jedem von uns...


----------



## Qonix (7. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, ich wusste gar nicht das ich ein Goth bin.

Tja, dann muss ich mich jetzt wohl ritzen gehen und anschliessend hab ich ganz ganz bösen Sex mit mir selbst. Zählt das doppelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nach dieser Liste ist eigentlich jeder ein Goth weil man ganz sicher 5 Punkte auf dieser Liste erfüllt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

ich bin wohl der super goth, wenns nach dieser liste geht


----------



## Gramarye (7. Dezember 2009)

Aso!


> - Trinkt Alkohol
> - Beschwert sich über Langeweile
> - Schläft zu lang oder zu kurz
> - Verlangt eine ungewöhnliche Menge an privatsphäre
> ...



Alles in allem würd ich sagen, in jedem von uns steckt ein zutiefst antichristlicher Goth!!
Lächerlich XD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein "Fail" Fail.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Dezember 2009)

Passiert wohl, wenn man krampfhaft nach fails sucht :>


----------



## Meriane (7. Dezember 2009)

Geht es um das "ihren" oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2009)

Es geht darum,dass das "ihren" sowohl benutzt wird,wenn es um ne Frau oder um eine Mehrzahl geht und der Typ,der das gemacht hat einen Autofail hingelegt hat.


----------



## marion9394 (8. Dezember 2009)

gabs das bild schon? =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> gabs das bild schon? =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gabs schonmal in einer anderen Variante. Ich glaube die war auch das Original. Oder ist das das Original?


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht ists ihr Bruder? Oder sie steht halt einfach so auf ihn. Liebe ist alles andere als rational. Oder er ist ihr "Bodyguard".
Ausserdem ehrlich gesagt sieht mir das Bild irgendwie doch ein Bisschen nach Nachbearbeitung aus.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ists ihr Bruder? Oder sie steht halt einfach so auf ihn. Liebe ist alles andere als rational. Oder er ist ihr "Bodyguard".
> Ausserdem ehrlich gesagt sieht mir das Bild irgendwie doch ein Bisschen nach Nachbearbeitung aus.




Mir auch. Aber auf dem anderen Bild das ich von dem gesehen habe, hatte der eine andere Pose soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der vllt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (8. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube das originalbild davon (ka ob das original ist) ist so ein "darum-hör-ich-metal"-bild....

edit:  ich hab ihn , ich hab ihn.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2009)

waaaah ich kann nicht mehr. Der Typ verdient ne Medaille http://failblog.org/2009/12/07/suspect-win/


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> waaaah ich kann nicht mehr. Der Typ verdient ne Medaille http://failblog.org/2009/12/07/suspect-win/



Wie geil xD.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/21177-pwend/


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon.de/item/21177-pwend/


xD 


sie haben ein wochenende fuer 2 Personen gewonnen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> xD
> 
> 
> sie haben ein wochenende fuer 2 Personen gewonnen xD



XD. Der war gut XD.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dass die zuständige Behörde dieses Photo genehmigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass die zustellige Behörde dieses Photo genehmigt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du meinst zuständig oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du meinst zuständig oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau die mein ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (9. Dezember 2009)

> - Isst mit Gothic verbundenes Essen, z.B. Graf Dracula Cornflakes


Sowas gibt es?! O_O
Muss ich haben. Noch mehr Punkte erfüllen, yaaay!


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es?! O_O
> Muss ich haben. Noch mehr Punkte erfüllen, yaaay!


Nie Simpsons geschaut? Natürlich gibts nicht nur Krusty-O's sondern auch Graf Chocula, der Mr.Burns ähnelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (9. Dezember 2009)

Anscheinend nicht oft genug um sowas mitzubekommen. :>


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

Als ich mir das Bild angeschaut habe hab ich erst *Fail* of the Lich King gelesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das währe doch ein viel besserer Name für den neuen Patch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

lol >.<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ich finde ja vorallem from the creators of SECRETS OF ULDUAR and CALL OF THE CRUSADERS geil xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO!!!!!

Haben die die Küken gerettet?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Des is ne Fotomontage...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ist es nicht



Doch isses. Die würden die VIehcher doch net eifnach da rein laufen lassen >.>.
http://www.lachschon.de/item/8016-der_brikettmann/
Ebay Fail.


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Doch isses. Die würden die VIehcher doch net eifnach da rein laufen lassen >.>.
> http://www.lachschon.de/item/8016-der_brikettmann/
> Ebay Fail.


Vielleicht hat der nen "Steine- und Bricketts"-Verschick-Fetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Doch isses. Die würden die VIehcher doch net eifnach da rein laufen lassen >.>.
> http://www.lachschon.de/item/8016-der_brikettmann/
> Ebay Fail.




Kenn ich schon. Erinnert mich an das Bild, wo jemand eine PSP ersteigert hat, da aber ein GameBoy (der Originale) drin war xD.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/54264-ebay/
Das Foto mit PSP und Gameboy.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Als ich mir das Bild angeschaut habe hab ich erst *Fail* of the Lich King gelesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, denn der neue Patch ist ziemlich geil!


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon.de/item/54264-ebay/
> Das Foto mit PSP und Gameboy.


Also ich würde mich seeeeeehr verarscht fühlen xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon.de/item/54264-ebay/
> Das Foto mit PSP und Gameboy.



Genau das Bild meinte ich.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nein, denn der neue Patch ist ziemlich geil!


das neue lfg tool istn rießen fail -.-


----------



## TheGui (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das neue lfg tool istn rießen fail -.-


Fail User, ich finds geil!


----------



## Manowar (10. Dezember 2009)

Das geilste Video ever..ich komm nicht mehr klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (10. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das geilste Video ever..ich komm nicht mehr klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hätte fast geklappt. Leider werden durch die Firewall bei uns im Büro Youtube Videos geblockt. Sofern ich sie nicht mit einem Proxy umgehen.

You Fail


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sagmal fällt mir das nur auf, das er erst keine Jacke hat, und dann eine an hat.....

Das passt doch dann nicht ^^


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Hätte fast geklappt. Leider werden durch die Firewall bei uns im Büro Youtube Videos geblockt. Sofern ich sie nicht mit einem Proxy umgehen.
> 
> You Fail




Nein, ich hatte schonmein Spaß damit. Habe es als bild per mail in HTML format verschickt.

Betreff:  Youtube Videos in Email einbetten ;-)

Hi, so kann man  also dem Filter umgehen ;-)



Antwort:  Checks nicht, wie doof ist das denn X-)


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Hätte fast geklappt. Leider werden durch die Firewall bei uns im Büro Youtube Videos geblockt. Sofern ich sie nicht mit einem Proxy umgehen.
> 
> You Fail


dito deshalb ist mir gleich aufgefallen das es ein bild sein muss


----------



## Deanne (10. Dezember 2009)

Ein "Enge Hosen"-Fail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte euch übrigens auch den dazugehörigen Link ans Herz legen, die Herren haben sich nämlich auch super "Künstlernamen" gegeben. Einfach mal über das Bild drüberfahren. Ich sag nur "Corey Heart Broken". 

Ab dafür!!


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

der patch 3.3 trailer auf deutsch....


----------



## Trinithi (10. Dezember 2009)

@ Deanne

WTH!! 

Warum haben die Leggins an?
Wo hast du denn die gefunden?


----------



## Hinack (10. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ein "Enge Hosen"-Fail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter oO laut Myspace sind das alles "Männer".... einer von denen hat lackierte Fingernägel...


----------



## Deanne (10. Dezember 2009)

Trinithi schrieb:


> @ Deanne
> 
> WTH!!
> 
> ...



Myspace. Da tragen alle Männer Leggins.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Dezember 2009)

WTH wenn mir die Jungs entgegenkommen dann wechsel ich nicht nur die Straßenseite sondern gleich die stadt.

BTW: FUUUUU mein Cappo ist alle brb neuen holen :/


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

WTF  xD DAS muss man haben ^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

wie geeeeeeil xD


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Dezember 2009)

HOLY CRAP >.<


----------



## Soladra (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie
geil.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von failblog.org

echt ein besuch wert die seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## layout123 (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das mal kein Weihnachtliches Angebot ist!
Ganze 1€ gespart!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

layout123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOAH! Ganze 1(!) € gespart!


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> WOAH! Ganze 1(!) € gespart!


Immer doch 1 Euro ist das wichtigste bei dem Preis, ohne das Angebot hätten sie Milliarden Kunden weniger.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Dezember 2009)

Ende mit dem Emobashing, das hier ist der Failthread und nicht der "An den Leuten würde ich gern meine angestauten Agressionen abbauen"-Thread... was hier zum Teil geschrieben wurde war wirklich unter alles Sau.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema!


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2009)

Mother-Fail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eindeutig ein WIN.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2009)

lol geil^^


----------



## Silenzz (28. Dezember 2009)

Self-Fail  xD

Ich komm ganz gemütlich bei meinem Svz Profil on und seh wer hat sich meine Seite angeguckt, irgend so ne Assi-Bratze (ich hab echt kein Glück mit denen) die sich TURKIISH BOMBA nennt, ich denk mir nur, omg bitte nicht geh auf die Seite und meine Erwartungen werden bestätigt, dann kam so ne Sicherheitsseite, von wegen man muss 2 Wörter eingeben um weiterzukommen. Naja jedenfalls kamen die 2 Wörter Mecca und Higgins vor, ich denk mir nur OMG wie geil xDDD und pruste laut in Skype los, ey Jungs das glaubt ihr nicht *erzähl die Geschichte*".... und Mecca liegt in der Türkei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" so schloß ich ab und alle waren am lachen. Dann schrieb ich das nem Kollegen bei MSN und der meinte, dir ist aber schon bewusst das Mecca in Saudi-Arabien liegt oder? Fail xD Erdkunde 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;dith: Vorallem weil ich ihn noch überzeugen wollte das Mecca in der Türkei liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (28. Dezember 2009)

> Der Foren-Hopper


----------



## Silenzz (28. Dezember 2009)

Verallgemeinerung ist etwas ganz Böses. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerung ist etwas ganz Böses.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign
silenzz ist nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. Dezember 2009)

> DER Lachmann





> silenzz ist nett




WIN!


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> WIN!




[attachment=9688:epic_fai...park_win.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> [attachment=9688:epic_fai...park_win.jpg]


genial :O


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Mit dieser Website hab ich meinen Bruder zum Wahnsinn getrieben (Video ist irgendwie kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) müssts mal mit euren verwandten probieren ^.^ 
http://raffa991.ra.funpic.de/lol/


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> WIN!



ist es so abwegig das ich silenzz nett finde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyblader (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mit dieser Website hab ich meinen Bruder zum Wahnsinn getrieben (Video ist irgendwie kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für das posten dieses links gehörst du erschlagen. vor allem da es nicht so einfach wegzumachen ist. selbst mit dem task manager wird die seite vom firefox wiederhergestellt beim neuöffnen.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Dezember 2009)

Keyblader schrieb:


> für das posten dieses links gehörst du erschlagen. vor allem da es nicht so einfach wegzumachen ist. selbst mit dem task manager wird die seite vom firefox wiederhergestellt beim neuöffnen.


fail :>


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> fail :>



Aber echt... alle PopUps die kommen wegklicken oder Chrome einfach schließen behebt das doch.


Btw wo steht denn nochmal der Link von den Jungs mit den engen Hosen?


----------



## TheGui (28. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

heilige scheiße


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Keyblader schrieb:


> für das posten dieses links gehörst du erschlagen. vor allem da es nicht so einfach wegzumachen ist. selbst mit dem task manager wird die seite vom firefox wiederhergestellt beim neuöffnen.


Tja das war jetzt ein riesiger Fail, den ich bin selbst firefoxnutzer und bei mir öffnet er sich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und sonst machst du Firefox über "Prozesse" zu...

*auf die Figur kuck*

Und sowas ingorieren Politiker?!? Immer auf die Computerspiele, aber perverses Spielzeug lassen sie in Ruhe?!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Dezember 2009)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/54407-na_sowas_aber_auch/

http://www.lachschon.de/item/54276-the_ring/

http://www.lachschon.de/item/54303-bananaphone/


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Die Comments sind da noch lustiger als das Bild selbst!


----------



## Asayur (29. Dezember 2009)

Familienfoto Fail?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Dezember 2009)

is da der nerd gestorben und seine fruende betreauern den pala oder wurde der Pala gebannt und der besitzer betrauert sein T6 ?


----------



## Asayur (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich wills gar nicht wissen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

Asayur schrieb:


> Familienfoto Fail?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine fresse also das ist müll hierbei ging es um einen beitrag in der süddeutschen/spiegel (weiß nimmer genau) in dem leute ihre spielerlebnisse und die eisntellung etc. geschildert hatten zu ihren lieblingsmmos nahcdem sie aufgehört hatten -.-

darauß sowas zu machen finde ich unter aller sau ohne scheiß


----------



## Beckenblockade (29. Dezember 2009)

> meine fresse also das ist müll hierbei ging es um einen beitrag in der süddeutschen/spiegel (weiß nimmer genau) in dem leute ihre spielerlebnisse und die eisntellung etc. geschildert hatten zu ihren lieblingsmmos nahcdem sie aufgehört hatten -.-
> 
> darauß sowas zu machen finde ich unter aller sau ohne scheiß



Komm schon - ein bisschen Selbstironie muss man auch mal zeigen können.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Dezember 2009)

Hans-Wurst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Katze gefunden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wahrscheinlich kennen es viele aber ich finde es immer noch lustig:


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Komm schon - ein bisschen Selbstironie muss man auch mal zeigen können.



Recht hat er aber. Sowas nennt man falsche Darstellung der Wahrheit. Eine Vorgehensweise, wie man sie z.b. in der Bildzeitung nur allzu oft findet. Das beste Beispiel war z.b. das Bild von Jürgen Trittin bei einer Demonstration, welches von der Bild bewusst so zurecht geschnitten wurde, damit bestimmte Dinge anders erscheinen wie sie wirklich sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der vermeintliche Schlagstock ist ein Seil und der Bolzenschneider ist ein Handschuh.

Aber genug Offtopic ^^


----------



## Syane (30. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der vermeintliche Schlagstock ist ein Seil und der Bolzenschneider ist ein Handschuh.
> 
> Aber genug Offtopic ^^




kann man nur schwer erkennen ..aber mies


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab sogar noch das Originalbild gefunden und in meinen Post gepackt ^^

Und da erkennt man sehr gut die Methoden der Bild. Ränder zunächst abgeschnitten und dann noch Schwarz-Weiss damit man es nicht mehr so gut erkennt und schon hat man seinen Skandal und kann am Stuhlbein eines Politikers sägen.


----------



## Seryma (30. Dezember 2009)

Falsche Ecke..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Falsche Ecke..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gabs hier schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (30. Dezember 2009)

Sry, wollt nich alle 62 Seiten lesen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Recht hat er aber. Sowas nennt man falsche Darstellung der Wahrheit. Eine Vorgehensweise, wie man sie z.b. in der Bildzeitung nur allzu oft findet. Das beste Beispiel war z.b. das Bild von Jürgen Trittin bei einer Demonstration, welches von der Bild bewusst so zurecht geschnitten wurde, damit bestimmte Dinge anders erscheinen wie sie wirklich sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das bild haben wir im politik unterricht durchgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (31. Dezember 2009)

Grad bei einigen Rätseln entstanden:

Kumpel:
Sie sitzen im Auto und fahren mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit. Links von Ihnen befindet sich ein Abhang. Auf Ihrer rechten Seite fährt ein Feuerwehrauto neben Ihnen her. Knapp vor Ihnen galopiert ein Schwein, das größer ist als Ihr Auto, und im Abstand von weniger als einem Meter verfolgt Sie ein Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. Was tun Sie, um dieser Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen? 

Ich: 
Ich hupe damit das Schwein Panik bekommt und dann vor das Feuerwehrauto rennt. Das muss dann sofort bremsen und trifft den Hubschrauber?

Kumpel: 
ja natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie wäre es, wenn wir einfach abwarten, bis das kinderkarussel stehen bleibt und wir aussteigen?^^ 

Ich: 
Drehen sich Karussells nicht normalerweise gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, sodass der Abgrund rechts wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kumpel *nach 5 Minuten googlen*
ach fuck eh -.- xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

<Partyhängst> ihr verfickten nerds, besorgt euch mal ein leben! ich hab mindestens 20 mal so viel sex wie ihr in der woche! 
<Redcliff> 20 x 0 = 0, selfpwn 

<neon-plastix> BÄMM HEADSHOT !! VOLL INS KNIE!!

<HellTheVoid> Boah meinen Nickname gibts nur einmal auf der welt 
<G0nz0> ja toll der macht auch keinen sinn 
*** G0nz0 changed nick to PumuckelAufAbwegen 
<PumuckelAufAbwegen> so... wow jetzt bin ich auch ein individuum 
*** Pumuck3lAufAbw3g3n has joined   
<Pumuck3lAufAbw3g3n> Morgeeeennn 

<Nydus> hey wie gehts 
<Zoom> SCHWUL 
<Nydus> ok... 
<Zoom> SCHWUL 
<Nydus> junge was gehtn mit dir ab 
<Zoom> SCHWUL 
<Nydus> ich wollte doch bloß reden 
<Zoom> SCHWUL 
<Nydus> weißt du, es geht da son gerücht um, angeblich bist du... 
<Zoom> SCHWUL 
<Zoom> SCHEISSE 

(Nein ich habe nichts gegen Schwule)

<loli> was is dans für ein scheiß??? 
<bussi> was hast du 
<loli> ich hab ne vier in mathe obwohl ich über 65% richtig hab!!!
 <bussi> wie viel punkte hasse denn 
<loli> 55 von 100 
<bussi> das erklärt einiges...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab grad nochwas auf iBash.de gefunden (1 Geschichte aus 2 Ansichten):

<Lawolf> auch mal wieder online? muss dir ma was erzählen 
<Lawolf> so geil 
<Lawolf> ich arbeite ja beim bau ne 
<Pasi> joa 
<Lawolf> und da ist son haus, da müssen wir noch wäreeindämmung machen 
<Lawolf> dafür steht da ein gerüst 
<Lawolf> und dann sind wir draufgeklettert, wollten anfangen 
<Lawolf> da sehn wir n typ der sich übelst einen runterholt xD 
<Pasi> woas 
<Pasi> woahahahaha 
<Pasi> schau mal hier http://ibash.de/zitat_18952.html 
<Lawolf> wtfomg? xDDD 

<Cosmoman> fuck alter 
<Jeronimo> was los? 
<Cosmoman> freundin auf arbeit dacht ich da hol ich mir eben einen runter 
<Cosmoman> naja pr0n angemacht und hand angelegt... 
<Cosmoman> dann ist da so nen blödes lachen und ich denk noch was nen sch"&% pr0n <Jeronimo> war deine freundin doch nicht arbeiten? 
<Cosmophobia> schlimmer... 
<Cosmoman> vorm haus haben die nen gerüst aufgebaut wegen wärmedämmungsarbeiten und 5 gerüstbauer waren direkt vor meinem fenster und schauten mich doof lachend an <Jeronimo> wie geil xD 
<Cosmoman> -.-

------------------------------------------

<das> was heißt eigentlich mfg? 
<123*#x> mit fielen grüßen 
<123*#x> ..idiot 

<kow`> "Es gibt 10 sorten von menschen in der welt...jene, die binärzahlen verstehen und jene, die das nicht tun" 
<SpaceRain> Das sind nur 2 sorten, kow 
<SpaceRain> Schwachkopf 

<Sui88> 67% der mädchen sind dumm 
<V-girl> ich gehör zu den anderen 13% 

<JohnnY> bahh ich sollte kein Gras mehr rauchen -.- 
<iDiot> wieso? 
<JohnnY> wollte mir Cornflakes machen, nehm mir ne Schüssel kipp ordentlich Honey Pops drauf und dann kam die Milch, ich merke nur noch wie alles Nass wird und mir wurde klar, dass diese Schüssel ein Nudelsieb war -.- 
<iDiot> zomfg!!!


----------



## Navidgirnuod (1. Januar 2010)

KA ob das zum Topic passt ich finds aber sehr cool.

New Super Mario Bros Wii Epic Fail


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2010)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> KA ob das zum Topic passt ich finds aber sehr cool.
> 
> New Super Mario Bros Wii Epic Fail



Tja, Mario ist halt nicht so gut wie Luigi! Mit Luigi hätte er es SOFORT geschafft! Luigi for President!


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2010)

Und jetzt stellt euch vor wenn Yoshi es gewesen wäre! Der hätte Bowser gleich fertig gemacht!^^

Ind diesem Sinne: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5XgvU9ffFE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOuqJq4A7o4...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrXgWPqb45A...feature=related

NEW FAIL MARIO BROS


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Januar 2010)

War grad auf einer Seite (Name habe ich schon wieder vergessen). Dort gab es eine Rubrik, in der Fragen an ein Team gestellt werdne konnten. Die meisten gingen um Sex usw. Was man da liest ist einfach geil xD.

Einige Beispiele:

was ist sex ich habe keine ahnung..,. alle lachen mich aus weil ich es nicht wisse!!!!!
(männlich, 15)

hallo meine freundin und ich haben schon oft miteinander geschlafen. das problem ist nur dass wir es nur in der missionarsstellung machen können, weil ihr die meisten andern stellungen schmerzen.mir hingegen schmerzt nur die reiterstellung.könnte es an der grösse meines penisses liegen,denn der ist steif 24.5cm lang,ein bisschen nach oben gebogen und hat eine dicke von18cm.meine freundin ist auch immer feucht um nicht zu sagen nass. wieso tuihr fast alles weh??? meine ex hatte nicht solche schmerzen.....bitte helft uns!!!!! besten dank
(männlich, 17)
(Man beachte die Maße!)


ich hab jetzt einen Freund (20). Er will unbedingt mit mir schlafen, und redet dauernd von tantra, sadomaso und kamasutra. Ich bin damit einverstanden aber eigendlich waiss ich gar nicht was das ist. Kann es sein das das bestimmte musikstile sind extra für Sex ? Damit es romantischer ist? bitte antwortet schnell, denn ish will es bald mit ihm machen. danke.
(weiblich, 16)


ich möchte mich gerne mal von einem ornithologen untersuchen lassen aber wo ist es gratis ich müsste in Kanton aargau am besten in baden gehen
(männlich, 11)

ist es möglich das mein Hintern bei einer Erektion anscgwilt mein penis wird meist nicht so sehr steif doch mein hintern wird steiff und grösser...!?
(männlich, 16)


Hallo. Meine Freundin nimmt die Pille. Ist es üblich, beim Sex ohne Kondom in der Scheide zur Erektion zu kommen?
(männlich, 16)


hi, db-team. hab da so ne frage, ist es eigentlich normal das ich haare an meinem hoden habe? habe schon gesehen das es leute gibt bei denen der sack wie eine glaze ist. gibt es da einen trick-tipp wie man sich diese haare wegmachen könnte? vielen dank im voraus
(männlich, 17)

Ich bekomme kein Freundin. Liegt das daran, dass ich schwul bin.
(männlich, 16)

hilfe ich hatte noch nie SEX obwohl ich schon 12 jahre alt bin!!!!
(weiblich, 12)


ich möchte nutte werden,wie meine mutter!alle denken das es ein guter beruf für mich wäre!!wo kann ich diesen beruf lernen!!!
(weiblich, 10)

Liebes Team, ich hätte da ne Frage! Kann man ertrinken, wenn man Sperma schluckt??? Danke im Vorraus für die Antwort!
(weiblich, 14)

Hallo liebes Durchblick Team. Ich habe ein echtes Problem. Mein Penis ist zwischen so ca. 16 und 17 cm lang und hat einen Umfang zwischen 124 und 130 cm. Ich benutze normale Kondome, der hintere Teil am Schaft rutscht aber meistens ein kleines Stück nach vorne. Nun habe ich die Kondome Mamba gekauft. Sie fühlen sich enger an sind aber auch schwieriger anzuziehen. Wieder rutscht es ein bisschen nach vorne. Dann sieht man vorne an der Eichel immer ein bisschen mehr als das Reservoir, einen Zipfel besser gesagt. (bei normalen und Mamba) Ausserdem bildet meine Vorhaut eine Art Wulst hinter der Eichel, obwohl ich keine Verengung habe. Die Vorhaut rutscht also im Kondom mit was die Ursache für den Zipfel vorne sein könnte. Welches Kondom ist denn nun das richtige für mich? Ich will keine MySize Kondome kaufen, die sind mir zu teuer. Ich bin langsam echt verzweifelt denn ich hasse diese ständigen 'Kontrollgriffe''. danke..
(männlich, 17)
(WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!)

Ich habe eine Freundin, weiss aber icht, wie ich ihr das sagen soll. Habt ihr mir da Tipps?
(männlich, 13)


Hallo Ich bin 14 Jahre alt. Ich habe 4 fragen: 1 Frage. Ich hatte mit 13 schon einen Freund gehabt den ich aber nicht liebte nur süss fand,ist es normal das man mit einem Jungen geht den man nicht liebt nur süss findet? (Ihn der Zeit als ich mit ihm ging war ich ihn mein Lehrer verliebt jetzt aber nicht mehr.) 2 Frage.Ich bin 5 Jahre von meinem Leben unglücklich verliebt gewesen.Jetzt aber nicht mehr.Ist es normal das man fast das halbe Lebe verliebt ist??Ich bin ein bisschen verzweifelt weil ich nicht weiss ob das normal ist und warum gerade ein Lehrer? 3 Frage.Werde ich mal Glücklich verliebt sein und ein Freund haben denn Ich von ganzen Herzen liebe???? Das war ja bis jetzt nicht der fall!!! 4 Frage:Warum bin ich auf einen Tag auf den anderen Tag nicht mehr verliebt,gestern war ich noch ihn mein Lehrer aber jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr?? Bitte helft mir,ich bin total verzweifelt weil ich nicht was mit mir los ist!!! schreibt bitte auf jede frage eine Antwort. verzweifelte M.
(weiblich, 14)


Aber das beste kommte noch:

Patrizia: Ich bin Single und bemühe mich wirklich sehr, meine Traumjungs zu erobern, aber bisher hat es leider nie richtig geklappt. Hast du Tipps für mich, wie ich nette Jungs am besten erobere? (weiblich, 13)

Das ist nicht gut sondern die Antwort von einem anderen Team:
Liebe Patrizia, sei beruhigt: Den Traumpartner erobert niemand mal so eben. Im Ernstfall ist man schüchtern, hat ein Brett vor dem Kopf, kriegt kein Wort über die Lippen. Aber weißt du was, ich hab eine verrückte Idee für dich. Nimm ein Blatt und male deinen Traumjungen! Oder schneid ihn dir irgendwo aus. Mit deinem Papier-Schatz kannst du in der Fantasie so tun, als ob ihr eine Beziehung führen würdet. So gehst du in gedanklichen Austausch mit einem süßen Jungen. Und wenn du dann in Wirklichkeit einem Traumtypen begegnest, wirst du wohl immer noch einen Kloß im Hals haben. Aber du hast bereits so viel gedankliche Erfahrungen, dass dir ein paar Worte und ein Lächeln ganz sicher leicht fallen werden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> War grad auf einer Seite (Name habe ich schon wieder vergessen). Dort gab es eine Rubrik, in der Fragen an ein Team gestellt werdne konnten. Die meisten gingen um Sex usw. Was man da liest ist einfach geil xD.


klopfers-web.de
die rubrik heisst leute mit durchblick


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> klopfers-web.de
> die rubrik heisst leute mit durchblick



Ah, genau danke.


----------



## mimoun (3. Januar 2010)

fail


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ^
> I
> I
> 
> ...



Mehr Blut bei dem bildchen bitte, damit es auch wirklich ernst genommen wird ^^


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2010)

ich möchte nutte werden,wie meine mutter!alle denken das es ein guter beruf für mich wäre!!wo kann ich diesen beruf lernen!!!
(weiblich, 10)

FAIL


----------



## Gramarye (3. Januar 2010)

Fail:


> <i8b4uUnderground> d-_-b
> <BonyNoMore> wie machst du das spiegelverkehrte b?



Win:


> <Moonpie> Bei unserer Uni haben mal ein paar spaßvögel schweine auf dem Campus freigelassen. Sie haben vorher mit Farbe "1", "2", und "4" auf die schweine geschrieben. Es gab ne Wochenlange Suchaktion nach dem dritten Schwein.


----------



## 2boon4you (7. Januar 2010)

Price Fail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Price Fail


Das Spiel ist wohl eher ein Fail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch ein epischer WIN:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (10. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmmm...
Ich glaub ich nehm' nur einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Januar 2010)

<Acardia> Wir haben letztens Schoko-Weihnachtsmänner in der Schule verteilt.
<Acardia> Alle im Kostüm mit Weihnachtsmann, die Mädels als Engel und Elfen und so halt.  
<Acardia> Kommen wir in eine 5. Klasse rein und spielen halt alles so weihnachtlich vor und die Kinder sich voll am freuen...  
<Acardia> Sagt mein Kumpel, der den Weihnachtsmann gespielt hat, dass die Kinder doch mal alle aufstehen sollen, um ein Weihnachtslied zu singen.  
<Acardia> Alle Kinder stehen auf ausser einem Mädchen in der zweiten Reihe.  
<Acardia> Hab mich auch erst gewundert, aber da meinte mein Kumpel schon so mit Weihnachtsmannstimme: "Die Dam aus der zweiten Reihe darf auch gern aufstehen."  
<Acardia> Auf einmal guckt die ihn voll böse an und meint ganz trocken: "Erstens sitze ich im Rollstuhl und zweitens bin ich ein Junge."  
<Ratsam> Ach du Kacke Oo  
<Acardia> Es war so totenstill...  

(http://german-bash.org/289372)


----------



## El Homer (10. Januar 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> <Acardia> Wir haben letztens Schoko-Weihnachtsmänner in der Schule verteilt.
> <Acardia> Alle im Kostüm mit Weihnachtsmann, die Mädels als Engel und Elfen und so halt.
> <Acardia> Kommen wir in eine 5. Klasse rein und spielen halt alles so weihnachtlich vor und die Kinder sich voll am freuen...
> <Acardia> Sagt mein Kumpel, der den Weihnachtsmann gespielt hat, dass die Kinder doch mal alle aufstehen sollen, um ein Weihnachtslied zu singen.
> ...


verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da möchte man schnell im Boden versinken ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> (http://german-bash.org/289372)


ich musste sehr lachen... ich werde in der hölle schmoren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> <Acardia> Wir haben letztens Schoko-Weihnachtsmänner in der Schule verteilt.
> <Acardia> Alle im Kostüm mit Weihnachtsmann, die Mädels als Engel und Elfen und so halt.
> <Acardia> Kommen wir in eine 5. Klasse rein und spielen halt alles so weihnachtlich vor und die Kinder sich voll am freuen...
> <Acardia> Sagt mein Kumpel, der den Weihnachtsmann gespielt hat, dass die Kinder doch mal alle aufstehen sollen, um ein Weihnachtslied zu singen.
> ...


ich wär so abgebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (10. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist wohl eher ein Fail.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och is gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

<Pia> Hey Süßer! Habe da ein neues Talent entdeckt an mir *g                                      
<Zahnstocherfee> Schieß los!                                      
<Pia> Ich wette, ich kann erkennen wie du im bett bist nur indem du mir sagst, was du nach dem Sex machst. 
Pia> Also, was machst du direkt nach dem Sex? =)                                      
<Zahnstocherfee> Ich vergrabe sie erstmal wieder...                                      
<Zahnstocherfee> Und?                                      
<Pia> Oh mein Gott....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

<3 iBash


----------



## Ykon (10. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> <Pia> Hey Süßer! Habe da ein neues Talent entdeckt an mir *g
> <Zahnstocherfee> Schieß los!
> <Pia> Ich wette, ich kann erkennen wie du im bett bist nur indem du mir sagst, was du nach dem Sex machst.
> Pia> Also, was machst du direkt nach dem Sex? =)
> ...



Eindeutig win.


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Razyl &#8206;(21:45):
> Und Lilly kann NICHTS dagegen machen
> Razyl &#8206;(21:45):
> da ich im Recht bin :>
> ...



http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bannkronas


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bannkronas


epicsig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Lasst mal das mit Kronas, der kann nichts dafuer wenn er besoffen ist^^ Yeah ich kann mit'm Ipod im Forum Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mauaha fuerchtet euch, denn da wo es I-Net gibt bin jetzt auch ich ueberall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (10. Januar 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> <Acardia> Wir haben letztens Schoko-Weihnachtsmänner in der Schule verteilt.
> <Acardia> Alle im Kostüm mit Weihnachtsmann, die Mädels als Engel und Elfen und so halt.
> <Acardia> Kommen wir in eine 5. Klasse rein und spielen halt alles so weihnachtlich vor und die Kinder sich voll am freuen...
> <Acardia> Sagt mein Kumpel, der den Weihnachtsmann gespielt hat, dass die Kinder doch mal alle aufstehen sollen, um ein Weihnachtslied zu singen.
> ...


made my day


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bannkronas



Achja, sich mehrmals einschreiben ist ungültig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Achja, sich mehrmals einschreiben ist ungültig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bringt das überhaupt was?


----------



## Silenzz (11. Januar 2010)

Das isn Joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Januar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das isn Joke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schade...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Wir haben schon 16 Unterschriften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir haben schon 16 Unterschriften
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


roflcopte jemand hat ZAM geschrieben xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2010)

Passt vielleicht nicht 100% hier rein, aber egal.

250 sinnlose Dinge:

1. Die durchschnittliche Austrittsgeschwindigkeit von Ketchup aus der Flasche beträgt etwa 40 km / Jahr.
2. Hummeln & Kolibris sind die einzigen Tiere, welche auch rückwärts fliegen können.
3. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe konnte den Lärm bellender Hunde nicht ertragen.
4. Wenn man eine Briefmarke anleckt, nimmt man etwa eine Viertelkalorie zu sich.
5. Für die ersten 4 Züge beim Schach gibt es 318979564000 verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
6. Bis 1980 gab es in Bhutan kein einziges Telefon.
7. Kermit der Frosch ist ein Linkshänder.
8. Die meisten Giraffen sind bisexuell.
9. Um ein Straußenei hartzukochen, benötigt man 40 Minuten Zeit.
10. Die einmilliardste Nachkommastelle von Pi ist eine 9.

11. Der älteste bekannte Goldfisch wurde 41 Jahre alt. Er hieß Fred.
12. Nur 55 Prozent der Amerikaner wissen, daß die Sonne ein Stern ist.
13. Buzz Aldrin war der erste Mensch, der auf dem Mond Stuhlgang hatte.
14. In Texas ist es verboten, fremde Kühe mit Graffiti zu besprühen.
15. In Nebraska können Eltern bestraft werden, wenn ihre Kinder während eines Gottesdienstes rülpsen.
16. Bergziegen in Montana stoßen im Kampf oftmals so heftig die Köpfe aneinander, daß ihnen sogar die Hufe abfallen.
17. Der Orgasmus eines Schweins dauert 30 Minuten.
18. In Los Angeles leben mehr Samoaner als auf Samoa selbst.
19. In Michigan ist das Haar der Frau rechtmäßiges Eigentum des Ehemanns.
20. Der Ton, der von den meisten amerikanischen Autohupen gehupt wird, ist ein F.

21. Sellerie hat "negative" Kalorien. Es kostet mehr Kalorien, eine Stange Sellerie zu essen, als es eigentlich einbringt.
22. Sämtliche Schwäne in England sind Eigentum der Queen.
23. Der menschliche Schädel besitzt 22 verschiedene Knochen. Einer davon wurde von Goethe entdeckt.
24. Ein Durchschnittsmensch produziert in seinem Leben etwa 14.000 Liter Schweiß.
25. William Howard Taft war der einzige US-Präsident, der in einer Badewanne im Weißen Haus steckenblieb.
26. Churchill wurde während einer Tanzveranstaltung auf dem Damenklo geboren.
27. Ein Blatt Papier kann nicht mehr als neunmal in der Mitte gefalten werden.
28. Der Aztekenherrscher Montezuma hatte einen Neffen namens Cuitlahac. Dieser Name bedeutet übersetzt in etwa "Großer Haufen ******e".
29. Thomas Edison, Erfinder der Glühbirne, hatte Angst im Dunklem.
30. Ließe man die Fingernägel ein ganzes Leben lang wachsen, kämen diese schließlich auf eine Gesamtlänge von etwa 58 Metern.

31. 1976 heiratete eine Frau aus Los Angeles einen 50 Pfund schweren Felsen.
32. Mit dem Bier, welches ein durchschnittlicher Bundesbürger zeit seines Lebens trinkt, ließen sich in etwa 200 Swimmingpools füllen.
33. Kanada importiert täglich etwa 822 Hockeyschläger, welche in Rußland angefertigt wurden.
34. Oliver Cromwell wurde 2 Jahre nach seinem Tode erhängt und geköpft.
35. Shrimps haben das Herz im Kopf.
36. In der Sprache der Eskimos gibt es kein Wort für "Kopfschmerzen".
37. Der Astronom Tycho Brahe verlor seine Nase bei einem Duell mit einem seiner Studenten. Sie stritten sich wegen einer mathematischen Berechnung.
38. Der Atlantik ist salziger als der Pazifik.
39. In St. Louis ist es Feuerwehrleuten gesetzlich untersagt, Frauen zu retten, die nur mit einem Nachthemd bekleidet sind. Für das Anlegen dezenter Kleidung sei immer genug Zeit.
40. Im US-Bundesstaat Indiana existiert ein Gesetz, das Erektionen in der Öffentlichkeit verbietet.

41. Das deutsche Wort mit den meisten Konsonanten in Folge heißt "Angstschweiß".
42. Küchenschaben gab es schon, ehe die Dinosaurier auf der Erde erschienen.
43. Die Vereinigten Staaten haben noch nie einen Krieg verloren, in dem Maultiere eingesetzt wurden.
44. Der Kauf der Encyclopedia Britannica ist in Texas verboten, weil darin ein Rezept zum Bierbrauen aufgeführt ist.
45. Schafe trinken niemals aus fließenden Gewässern.
46. Musiker in Kenia werden oft auf der Bühne in Käfige gesperrt, damit sie die Instrumente nicht stehlen, die meistens den Clubbesitzern gehören.
47. Das Pfeifen unter Wasser ist in Florida verboten.
48. In South Dakota ist das Einschlafen in einer Käsefabrik gesetzlich untersagt.
49. In Oklahoma ist das Erschrecken von Hunden durch Grimassenschneiden verboten.
50. Einer Frau kann in Minnesota 30 Tage Gefängnis drohen, wenn sie ein Nikolauskostüm trägt.

51. In Morrisville / Pennsylvania benötigt eine Frau eine behördliche Genehmigung zum Schminken.
52. Eine Frau in Memphis darf zwar Autofahren....aber laut Gesetz nur, wenn ein Mann vor dem Gefährt herläuft und eine rote Flagge schwenkt, um entgegenkommende Fußgänger und Autos zu warnen.
53. In Arkansas ist es Ehemännern verboten, ihre Frauen mehr als einmal im Monat zu schlagen.
54. In Minnesota verbietet ein Gesetz, männliche und weibliche Unterwäsche nebeneinander auf eine Wäscheleine zu hängen.
55. In Tennessee ist es gesetzlich verboten, Fische mit dem Lasso zu fangen.
56. In Maryland muß man mit einer Geldstrafe rechnen, wenn man Austern vor dem Ausschlürfen schlecht behandelt.
57. In Florida dürfen Frauen am Sonntagnachmittag nicht Fallschirmspringen.
58. Wir atmen immer nur durch ein Nasenloch; etwa alle 15 Minuten findet der Wechsel statt.
59. Laut Oxford English Dictionary ist pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis das längste Wort der englischen Sprache.
60. Frauen zwinkern doppelt so oft wie Männer.

61. In der McMurdo-Antarktis-Station gibt es sogar einen Bankautomaten.
62. In Pennsylvania gibt es ein Gesetz, wonach ein Autofahrer, dem ein Pferdefuhrwerk begegnet, seinen Wagen von der Straße nehmen muß und mit einer Plane zuzudecken hat, die der Umgebungsfarbe entspricht. Sollten die Pferde weiterhin störrisch reagieren, muß er sein Auto demontieren und die Teile unter Büschen verstecken.
63. Der persische Großwesir Abdul Kassem Ismael, der im 10. Jahrhundert lebte, führte immer seine gesamte Bibliothek mit sich. Die 117.000 Bände wurden auf 400 Kamelen transportiert, die darauf trainiert waren, in alphabetischer Reihenfolge zu laufen.
64. Aufgrund der hohen Schwefelkonzentration im Boden der Anden gibt es in Peru Hühner, die Eier mit blauer Schale legen.
65. Das erste Produkt, auf dem sich ein Barcode befand, war Wrigley's Kaugummi.
66. Die Spannweite der Flügel einer Boeing 747 ist länger als die Distanz, die von den Gebrüdern Wright bei ihrem ersten Flug zurückgelegt wurde.
67. Der erste kommerzielle Hersteller von Kondomen war die Firma Goodyear.
68. James Doohan, der Scotty, den Bordingenieur der Enterprise, spielt, fehlt der Mittelfinger der rechten Hand.
69. 30 Millionen US-Amerikaner haben eine Lücke zwischen den Schneidezähnen.
70. In Illinois ist es untersagt, Pudel mit in die Opernhäuser zu bringen.

71. Pfennige zu sammeln ist in Deutschland eigentlich verboten. Es gibt ein Gesetz gegen das Horten von Kleingeld.
72. 1997 hatte Microsoft über eine halbe Milliarde Dollar Telefonkosten, um Anfragen von Usern zu beantworten, die Probleme mit der Software hatten. Das war mehr Geld, als für die Entwicklung der Software ausgegeben wurde, deretwegen die Leute anriefen.
73. Ameisen fallen immer nach rechts um, wenn sie vergiftet werden.
74. Wer seinen Kopf gegen eine Wand donnert, verbraucht 150 Kalorien pro Stunde.
75. Eine Küchenschabe kann noch neun Tage ohne Kopf leben, bevor sie stirbt.
76. In Nogales (Arizona) darf man Hosenträger nicht sichtbar tragen.
77. Es ist für einen Menschen unmöglich, mit offenen Augen zu schlafen.
78. Die US-Fluggesellschaft American Airlines sparte in einem Jahr 70.000 Mark, nur weil im Salat der ersten Klasse ein Olive weggelassen wurde.
79. Man kann nicht gleichzeitig niesen und die Augen offenhalten.
80. Mel Blanc, die amerikanische Synchronstimme von Bugs Bunny, war allergisch gegen Karotten.

81. Die Wachstumsrate bei Massenmord im Büro lag in den USA in den vergangenen zehn Jahren bei 200.000 Prozent.
82. Die arabische Ziffern stammen eigentlich aus Indien.
83. Im Tierreich halten Schim***piep*** den Rekord für die schnellsten Quickies: drei Sekunden.
84. In Uruguay ist es verboten, sich zu duellieren, außer man ist registrierter Blutspender.
85. 1973 wurde der schwedische Süßwarenfabrikant Roland Ohisson von Falkenberg in einem Sarg aus reiner Schokolade bestattet.
86. Bei der Rapsernte fällt mehr Samen auf den Boden als bei der Aussaat.
87. In Italien ist es verboten, Särge aus anderem Material als Nußschalen oder Holz herzustellen.
88. Hypnose ist an öffentlichen Schulen in San Diego verboten.
89. Auf dem Wiener Opernball tragen die Herren für gewöhnlich weiße Fliegen zum Frack, damit man sie dort von den Kellnern unterscheiden kann.
90. Mark Twain besaß ein Patent für ein selbstklebendes Sammelalbum.

91. Es ist unmöglich, durch Luftanhalten Selbstmord zu begehen.
92. Fingernägel wachsen mit 0,000000047 Zoll pro Sekunde.
93. Das Horn eines Nashorns ist eigentlich nur ein Haar.
94. In der Bibel wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt, das Adam und Eva einen Apfel essen.
95. In Tokio werden die Hausnummern entsprechend der Reihenfolge vergeben, in der die Baugenehmigungen erteilt werden.
96. Napoleon hatte Angst vor Katzen.
97. In Joliet / Illinois kann das falsche Aussprechen des Ortsnamens bestraft werden.
98. Eine Ehefrau in Saudi-Arabien kann sich scheiden lassen, wenn sie von ihrem Mann keinen Kaffee bekommt.
99. Vor Einführung eines Gesetzes zu Kotbeseitigung durch den Hundehalter, wurden in New York jährlich 40 Millionen Pfund Hundedreck von der Stadtreinigung entfernt.
100. Eskimos haben Hunderte von Worten für "Eis", aber keines für "Hallo".
101. Diealten Ägypter rasierten sich die Augenbrauen, um den Tod einer Katze zu betrauern.
102. In Tranton/New Jersey kann das Schlürfen von Suppe gesetzlich geahndet werden.
103. Es gibt in den USA genau 18 Ärzte, die Dr. Doctor heißen.
104. Im Italienischen gibt es nur vier Worte die mit "h" beginnen.
105. Die meisten tropischen Fische könnten in einem Aquarium überleben, das mit menschlichen Blut gefüllt ist.
106. 53% der Deutschen wissen nicht, wie man »Grießbrei« schreibt.
107. Entgegen der Redewendung sind Pferde überhaupt nicht imstande, zu "kotzen".
108. 66% aller Magazine, die entlang US-Highways weggeworfen werden, sind pornografisch.
109. Die Bank in Vernal / Utah wurde aus Ziegeln gebaut, welche per Post geliefert wurden - jeweils 7 Ziegel pro Päckchen. Man hatte festgestellt, das diese Variante billiger war, als sich die Ziegel per Schiff aus Salt Lake City kommen zu lassen.
110. Verheiratete Männer schlafen meist auf der rechten Seite
des Bettes.

111. In Saco / Missouri müssen Frauen ihre Hüte festbinden, wenn diese ängstliche Menschen, Kinder oder Tiere erschrecken.
112. In Monroe / Utah ist es gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, das zwei Tanzende immer soviel Platz zwischeneinander lassen müssen, das man das Tageslicht zwischen ihnen sehen kann.
113. In Massachusetts ist seit 1659 Weihnachten ungesetzlich. Bislang fand sich niemand, der das Gesetz ändern wollte.
114. In Alabama darf der lokale Richter die Todesstrafe aussprechen, wenn jemand eine Prise Salz auf Eisenbahnschienen streut.
115. 40% der Männer und 16% der Frauen setzen sich auf Klobrillen in öffentlichen Toiletten.
116. Jährlich werden mehr Menschen durch Esel getötet als durch Flugzeugabstürze.
117. Rentiere essen gern Bananen.
118. Coca-Cola hatte ursprünglich eine grüne Farbe.
119. In Japan gibt es viereckige Wassermelonen. Diese lassen sich bedeutend besser stapeln.
120. Muskatnuß ist extrem giftig, wenn sie intravenös injiziert wird.
121. Im Königreich Bhutan werden alle Einwohner offiziell am Neujahrstag ein Jahr älter.
122. Der Klebstoff auf israelischen Briefmarken ist als koscher zugelassen.
123. 1980 wurden in einem Hospital in Las Vegas mehrere Angestellte entlassen, welche auf den Tod von Patienten gewettet hatten.
124. England war das erste Land der Welt, das Briefmarken herausbrachte. Doch bis heute wurde auf ihren Marken noch nie der eigene Landesname gedruckt.
125. Hongkong ist die Stadt mit den meisten Rolls Royce pro Einwohner.
126. Das Pentagon in Arlington / Virginia hat doppelt soviel Badezimmer als überhaupt notwendig.
127. Bis 1965 wurde In Schweden noch auf der linken Fahrbahnseite gefahren. Die Umstellung erfolgte an einem Arbeitstag um 5 Uhr früh. Sämtlicher Verkehr kam damals zum Erliegen, als alle Verkehrsteilnehmer pünktlich die Seiten wechselten.
128. Das erste bekannte Verhütungsmittel war Krokodilmist. Er kam vor 2000 Jahren bei den alten Ägyptern zur Anwendung.
129. Bei den Spielen im alten Rom gab es nur eine Regel: Man durfte seinem Gegner kein Auge ausstechen. Wer das tat, wurde sofort disqualifiziert.
130. Bis Mitte der 80'er Jahre wurde ein IBM-kompatibler PC nur dann als 100% kompatibel anerkannt, wenn der Microsoft Flugsimulator anstandslos auf ihm lief.

131. 1983 erstellte ein japanischer Künstler eine Kopie der Mona Lisa...aus Toastbrot.
132. 1984 begann ein kanadischer Farmer, seine Kühe als Werbeflächen zu vermieten.
133. Die meisten Lippenstifte enthalten Fischgräten.
134. Das Feuerzeug wurde noch vor den Streichhölzern erfunden.
135. Das Hawaiianische Alphabet hat nur 12 Buchstaben.
136. Kühe können nicht kotzen.
137. In Washington D.C. gibt es mehr Telephone als Einwohner.
138. Fliegen machen erst einen Sprung rückwärts, bevor sie abheben.
139. In den USA gibt es mehr Plastikflamingos als echte.
140. Im Weißen Haus gibt es insgesamt 13.092 Messer, Gabeln und Löffel.

141. Der Elefant ist das einzige Säugetier, das nicht springen kann.
142. Giraffen können sich ihre Ohren mit der Zunge reinigen.
143. Fledermäuse biegen immer nach links ab, wenn sie ihre Höhle verlassen.
144. Louis der XIV. von Frankreich nahm in seinem Leben nur 3x ein Bad; keines davon war freiwillig.
145. Der elektrische Stuhl wurde von einem Zahnarzt erfunden.
146. Das Geschnatter von Enten erzeugt kein Echo.
147. Im Durchschnitt hat einer von 300 Amerikanern Angst vor rosa Flamingos.
148. Jährlich verletzen sich rund 40.000 Amerikaner auf der Toilette.
149. Alfred Hitchcock hatte keinen Bauchnabel. Dieser "verschwand" nach einem chirurgischen Eingriff.
150. Ein Goldfisch hat eine Gedächtnisspanne von 3 Sekunden.

151. Emus und Känguruhs sind nicht in der Lage, rückwärts zu laufen. Daher sind sie auch Australiens Wappentiere.
152. Hält man Goldfische in dunklen Räumen, werden sie weiß.
153. 97% des Papiergelds von Amerika enthält Rückstände von Kokain.
154. Rund ein Drittel aller Amerikaner betätigen die Spülung, während sie noch auf dem Klo sitzen.
155. Donald Duck-Comics waren einmal in Finnland verboten, weil er keine Hosen trug.
156. Die Glühlampen des New Yorker U-Bahn-Systems werden im Uhrzeigersinn eingeschraubt und entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn herausgedreht, also genau umgekehrt als üblich. Das hat auch einen guten Grund: Falls diese Glühlampen geklaut werden, kann der Dieb nichts damit anfangen...
157. Wenn man 8 Jahre, 7 Monate und 6 Tage lang ununterbrochen schreit, hat man damit genug Energie erzeugt, um eine Tasse Kaffee kochen zu können.
158. Einstein konnte bis zu seinem 9.Geburtstag nicht fließend sprechen. Seine Eltern hielten ihn damals für geistig behindert.
159. Auf einen Big Mac von McDonalds befinden sich durchschnittlich 178 Sesamkörnchen.
160. Alle Uhren im Film "Pulp Fiction" stehen auf 4.20 Uhr.

161. Eingewachsene Zehennägel sind erblich.
162. Napoleon entwarf seine Schlachtpläne in einem Sandkasten.
163. Virginia Woolf schrieb all ihre Bücher im Stehen.
164. Autofahrer neigen dazu, schneller zu fahren, wenn sie von anderen Fahrzeugen umgeben sind.
165. Im Film "Casablanca" sagt Humphrey Bogart kein einziges Mal den Satz "Play it again, Sam".
166. Goethe war angeblich nur in der Lage zu schreiben, wenn ein angefaulter Apfel in der Schublade seines Schreibtisches lag.
167. 111.111.111 x 111.111.111 = 12.345.678.987.654.321
168. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer, durch einen Sektkorken getötet zu werden als durch eine giftige Spinne.
169. Eingesperrt in einem versiegelten Raum, würde man erst an einer Kohledioxidvergiftung sterben als an Sauerstoffmangel.
170. Das Speichern-Icon bei Microsoft-Programmen wie Word oder Excel zeigt eine Diskette mit seitenverkehrtem Shutter.

171. Der längste Flug eines Haushuhns dauerte dreizehn Sekunden.
172. In Sanskrit bedeutet das Wort "Krieg" übersetzt soviel wie "Wunsch nach mehr Kühen".
173. Für seinen legendären Transatlantikflug nahm sich Charles Lindbergh gerade mal 4 Sandwiches mit.
174. Um den Kiefern eines Krokodils zu entkommen, muß man diesem beide Daumen in die Augen rammen...es wird dann sofort loslassen.
175. Im 2.Weltkrieg tötete die erste Bombe der Alliierten über Berlin den einzigen Elefanten des Berliner Zoos.
176. Das älteste Rezept der Welt ist das für Bier.
177. Es ist möglich, eine Kuh eine Treppe heraufzuführen. Unmöglich ist es jedoch, sie die Treppe wieder herunterzuführen.
178. Gemessen am Gewicht, kosten Hamburger mehr als ein Neuwagen.
179. Im Durchschnitt ersticken 100 Menschen jährlich an Kugelschreibern.
180. 90% aller Frauen,die ein Kaufhaus betreten, biegen nach rechts ab.

181. Gurken sind das einzige Lebensmittel, das Küchenschaben nicht anrühren.
182. Das Auge eines Vogel Strauß ist größer als sein Gehirn.
183. Katzenurin leuchtet unter Schwarzlicht.
184. Im Skatblatt ist der Herz König der einzigste König ohne Bart.
185. Der Begriff "Wolkenkratzer" wurde zuerst im Jahre 1888 gebraucht, um ein elfstöckiges Gebäude zu beschreiben.
186. Das Blut eines Grashüpfers ist weiß.
187. Delphine schlafen mit einem offenen Auge.
188. Eulen sind die einzigen Vögel,die die Farbe blau erkennen können.
189. Ein Golfball hat 360 Vertiefungen.
190. Parasiten machen etwa 0.01% unseres Körpergewichtes aus.


191. Der menschliche Magen muß aller 2 Wochen seine Schleimhaut komplett neu generieren. Ansonsten würde er sich selbst verdauen.
192. Männer können kleinere Schrift besser lesen als Frauen; dafür hören diese besser.
193. Eisbären sind "Linkshänder".
194. Menschen und Schweine sind die einzigen Lebewesen, die einen Sonnenbrand bekommen können.
195. In der Karibik gibt es Austern, die auf Bäume klettern können.
196. Fleischfresser fressen keine Tiere,die durch einen Blitzschlag getötet wurden.
197. Am 13. August 1903 wurde der Brite William Shortis nach über drei Tagen unter der Leiche seiner 224 Pfund schweren Frau Emily befreit. Sie war auf der Treppe ausgerutscht und auf ihn gefallen. Besorgte Freunde hatten die Polizei verständigt.
198. Das Handbuch für Mitarbeiter der US-Steuerbehörde enthält auch Hinweise zur Erhebung von Steuern nach einem Atomkrieg.
199. Der erste Autounfall ereignete sich 1896.
200. Die letzten Worte des früheren französischen Präsidenten Charles de Gaulle waren: "Es schmerzt."
201. Einige Heilige waren schmutzig, weil sie glaubten, es bringe sie näher zu Gott. Der Heilige Abraham wusch sich 50 Jahre lang seine Hände und Füsse nicht. Die Heilige Sylvia wusch nichts außer ihren Fingerspitzen.
202. 85 % aller Menschen können ihre Zunge zu einer Rolle formen.
203. Wissenschaftler haben 200.000 Strauße über acht Jahre beobachtet. Kein einziger Strauß steckte in dieser Zeit seinen Kopf in den Sand.
204. Zwischen 1804 und 1873 wurden in den USA 1676 Patente auf unterschiedliche Formen von Waschmaschinen erteilt.
205. Die Bibel ist das meistgestohlene Buch in öffentlichen Bibliotheken.
206. Trotz der vielen Ratten,die die Elendsviertel von New York City bevölkern, werden im Jahr durchschnittlich nur 311 Bürger von ihnen gebissen. Jedoch werden jährlich etwa 1519 Einwohner von anderen New Yorkern gebissen.
207. Beim Grübeln schauen die meisten Leute nach rechts oben, beim Lügen und anderen kreativen Prozessen nach links oben. Das wird darauf zurückgeführt, dass die rechte Gehirnhälfte für rationale und die linke für kreative Abläufe zuständig ist.
208. Die Stimme des HB-Männchens ist rückwärts abgespieltes Arabisch.
209. Das Alter einer Krokodilleder-Handtasche läßt sich anhand der Farbe der Asche des verbrannten Leders bestimmen.
210. Die Aussage "Morgen wird das Wetter wie heute" stimmt mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Drittel.

211. Supermärkte sind in der Regel so gebaut, dass man vom Eingang zu Kasse eine Linkskurve läuft.
212. Alle Grippeepidemien hatten bisher ihren Ursprung in China.
213. Menschen oder Tiere werden gerettet, geborgen werden nur Tote und Gegenstände.
214. Der Herstellungswert einer 1 Pfennig-Münze betrug 2,1 Pfennig.
215. In China wirkt es provozierend, mit verschränkten Armen vor jemandem zu stehen. Ähnlich wirkt es, wenn man seine Arme in die Hüften stemmt.
216. Kalmare können Selbstmord begehen, indem sie ihre eigenen Tentakel verschlingen.
217. Stotterer stottern meist nicht, wenn sie mit Tieren reden.
218. ***piep*** besaß keinen Führerschein.
219. Im Haus des geizigen Multimilliardärs J. Paul Getty gab es ein Münztelefon.
220. Der Schiefe Turm von Pisa ist nicht nur schief, er hat auch noch einen Knick. Da sich der Turm schon während des Baus zu neigen begann, wurde der obere Teil leicht abgewinkelt aufgesetzt, um die Statik auszugleichen.

221. Coca Cola sollte ursprünglich als Medizin für Drogenabhängige dienen.
222. Indianer führten nur bei schönem Wetter Krieg. Regen hätte den Leim, den sie für Pfeile und Bogen benutzten, aufgelöst.
223. 20% aller Autounfälle in Schweden werden durch Elche verursacht.
224. 1845 wurde in Boston der Besitz einer eigenen Badewanne aus sanitären Gründen verboten - es sei denn, der Arzt hatte sie verschrieben.
225. Kölnisch Wasser wurde ursprünglich als Mittel gegen die Pest erfunden.
226. Im Satiremagazin "Titanic" gab es einst eine Abbildung eines Kruzifix mit der Unterschrift: "Ich war eine Dose". Die Zeitschrift wurde kurz darauf verklagt - von der deutschen Weißblechindustrie.
227. Nach allen Erkenntnissen der Aeronautik ist die Hummel flugunfähig.
228. Grillen hören mit den Knien.
229. Die Seidenspringerraupe hat 12 Gehirne.
230. Schnecken können bis zu drei Jahre ununterbrochen schlafen.

231. Kolibris können nicht zu Fuß gehen.
232. In Kentucky existiert ein Gesetz, daß den Einwohnern ein Bad pro Jahr vorschreibt.
233. Truthähne starren während schwerer Regenfälle oft in den Himmel und ertrinken.
234. Krokodile können ihre Zungen nicht herausstrecken.
235. Giraffen können nicht husten.
236. Auf der Hautoberfläche eines Menschen leben mehr Lebewesen als Menschen auf der Oberfläche der Erde.
237. In den USA gibt es mehr Psychoanalytiker als Briefträger.
238. Unter Psychiatern gibt es doppelt so viele Selbstmorde im Jahr wie unter ihren Patienten.
239. Im menschlichen Nacken befinden sich Muskeln, die heute außer Wirkung sind, früher jedoch dazu dienten, die Ohren zu bewegen.
240. Linkshänder wachsen die Nägel an der linken Hand schneller, Rechtshänder die an der rechten.
241. "Abrakadabra" war ursprünglich ein magisches Wort zur Bekämpfung von Heuschnupfen.
242. Die Verpackung von Cornflakes enthält mehr Nährstoffe als ihr Inhalt.
243. Zungenabdrücke von Menschen sind ebenso einzigartig wie ihre Fingerabdrücke.
244. Die Höhe des Eiffelturms in Paris variiert, abhängig von der Außentemperatur, um 15 cm.
245. "Sahel" bedeutet "Ufer der Würste".
246. Die Zahnfußgarnele kann mit ihrer Schere ein so scharfes Knacken produzieren, dass davon ihre Beutetiere betäubt und manchmal sogar getötet werden.
247. Stubenfliegen leben in Flaschen eingesperrt mehr als doppelt so lange wie ihre frei herumfliegenden Artgenossen.
248. Die Jahreswerbekosten für Coca-Cola reichen aus, um jeder Familie auf der Erde eine Flasche zu schenken.
249. Polarbären sind Linkshänder.
250. Jährlich kommen in den USA 2500 Linkshänder beim Gebrauch von für Rechtshänder gefertigter Gegenstände ums Leben


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Januar 2010)

> 218. ***piep*** besaß keinen Führerschein.



Hast du das ausgepiept? ô.o

EDIT: Nach kurzem Googeln erschließt sich mir nicht, wieso du den Namen Adolf Hitler zensiert hast. O.o
Blöde, dass viele Fakten nicht stimmen und man daher nicht weiß, was man für bare Münze nehmen kann.


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Hast du das ausgepiept? ô.o
> EDIT: Nach kurzem Googeln erschließt sich mir nicht, wieso du den Namen Adolf Hitler zensiert hast. O.o
> Blöde, dass viele Fakten nicht stimmen und man daher nicht weiß, was man für bare Münze nehmen kann.


Nein das war schon so. Ja ein paar stimmen leider nicht ganz.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß haben Goldfische gar kein 3 Sekunden Gedächtnis. Das wurde doch nur gesagt um Goldfische in Wassergläsern aufzubewahren ohne das es als Tierquälerei oder was auch immer galt, oder?


----------



## Tilbie (11. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> 250. Jährlich kommen in den USA 2500 Linkshänder beim Gebrauch von für Rechtshänder gefertigter Gegenstände ums Leben



bin auch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Januar 2010)

> 27. Ein Blatt Papier kann nicht mehr als neunmal in der Mitte gefalten werden.


Klugscheiss: Klar, ein Papier kann so oft in der Mitte gefalten werden wie man will, so lange, bis es abgenutzt ist und zerreist, aber sicher neun Mal. (Ähnlich wie ein Scharnier (Das Wort hab' ich noch nie gelesen/geschrieben, Gnade^^))


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Januar 2010)

fail.


----------



## TheGui (11. Januar 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> fail.


für viele hier im Forum ein Win xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> für viele hier im Forum ein Win xD



qft


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

I wanna be the guy.
Ich bin bis zur Stelle gekommen bei den Zombies. Da muss ich dann diese Stachelö "durchtanzen".
Ich gebe an dieser Stelle auf, nach 200 Fehlversuchen <.<
FAIL!


----------



## tschilpi (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> I wanna be the guy.
> Ich bin bis zur Stelle gekommen bei den Zombies. Da muss ich dann diese Stachelö "durchtanzen".
> Ich gebe an dieser Stelle auf, nach 200 Fehlversuchen <.<
> FAIL!


Ich habs durchgezockt. Win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Toll^^.
Ich schaff die eine Stelle nett.
Was bei mir das Problem ist: Ich kanns 10000 mal machen. Ich werde es nur ein paar mal durch Glück schaffen. Ich bin lernresistent. Ich werde einfach net besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Somit gebe ich auf.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Bleibm ir weg mti dem Sack:
Geht erst von der WWE weg und beendet seine KArriere mit einem Mordsabschluss bei WM 24.
Und jetzt hockt er bei TNA paar Monate später -.-.
So ein Sack echt...
Das ist ein Fail, er versaut sich seine ganze Karriere wegen bissl Money...
Achja, noch ein Fail:
Ausländer, die auf Youtube versuchen deutsche Kommentare mit Google Übersetzer zu machen:
Man, haben Linkin Park so bergab gegangen, da Minuten vor Mitternacht ... would of never expected them to become corporate *zensiert*, but hey, u wanna keep making money by making music&#65279; u gotta do what the big man says right? würde nie erwartet, sie zu Corporate c*cks*ck*rs, aber hey, u behalten wollen, Geld zu verdienen, indem sie Musik u gotta tun, was der große Mann Recht sagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Catchy tune, i really like this one, so i'm glad its not all crap. Ohrwurm, Ich mag diese, so bin ich froh sein nicht alle Mist.

Linkin Park 4eva! Linkin Park 4eva! <3 <3
http://translate.google.de/translate?js=y&...sl=en&tl=de
Da isses Video. (war in DE net verfügbar, also hab ichs in Google Übersetzer eingegeben dann kann man sichs au angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.)


----------



## Abrox (12. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Toll^^.
> Ich schaff die eine Stelle nett.
> Was bei mir das Problem ist: Ich kanns 10000 mal machen. Ich werde es nur ein paar mal durch Glück schaffen. Ich bin lernresistent. Ich werde einfach net besser
> 
> ...



Dranbleiben.

Ausserdem gibts bei IWTBTG keine Fails. Nur Ragequits.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Dranbleiben.
> 
> Ausserdem gibts bei IWTBTG keine Fails. Nur Ragequits.



Bin weitergekommen zum 2ten Boss^^. Gibts da ne Taktik? :O
toll, ich kann die Steuerung net mehr verändern -.-
Weiß jmd wieso, vorhin gings noch? So schaff ich den Boss nie mit z und shift... viel zu weit entfernt...
Steuerung geht zum Glück wieder...
Aber 2ter Boss wird einige Fails geben...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habs endgültig gelöscht die kake^^.
Ich war süchtig danach...
Aber den Boss pack ich niemals... ich bin zu blöd dafür. Egal. Einfach vergessen.
Ich bin halt ein Failure in Geschicklichkeitssachen...


----------



## Lillyan (12. Januar 2010)

Nicht zu weit vom Thema abkommen, danke


----------



## Ol@f (12. Januar 2010)




----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2010)

Ey, diese Vid.... davon bekommt man ja fast nen Trauma, wenn man sonst schon schreckhaft is o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

ich glaub ich hät einfach nur noch geschrien >.<


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Hab das neulich bei MTV gesehen und mich so unfassbar weggelacht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab das neulich bei MTV gesehen und mich so unfassbar weggelacht...



die sendung wo das gelaufen ist war endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. Januar 2010)

Das haben meine Kumpels bei mir auch gemacht, aber ich fands nicht schlimm, weil ich eh schon damit gerechnet hatte *g*


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

OMG wie fies xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hab des Video bei MTV Pranked gesehn und ich hab mich so kaputtgelacht.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Sexiness-Fail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Ausnahmsweise mal nen Doppelpost...

Fail oder Win, das ist hier die Frage...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise mal nen Doppelpost...
> 
> Fail oder Win, das ist hier die Frage...
> 
> ...


Ein eindeutiger...













Win xD


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Fail oder Win, das ist hier die Frage...
> 
> Ein eindeutiger...
> 
> ...



also ich würd hier auch eher zu Win tendieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (14. Januar 2010)

Jain! Da einige Flaschen noch nicht getrunken wurden *g*


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2010)

Neues Buffed Forendesign... FAIL!


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Neues Buffed Forendesign... FAIL!


*/sign*
Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen... außer dem alten Design nachzuweinen


----------



## Assari (14. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Neues Buffed Forendesign... FAIL!



ABSOLUT

das neue Design is soooo schlimm

bowa hässlig

EPIC Fail

GIEF OLD BUFFED DESIGN PLX PLX


----------



## Lillyan (14. Januar 2010)

Dafür gibt es einen extra Thread im richtigen Forum. Weiter im Thema.


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es einen extra Thread im richtigen Forum. Weiter im Thema.


find den thread net, das neue design is wie ne nebelwand...


----------



## Scharamo (15. Januar 2010)

ICh hab mir jetzt wirklich alle 66 Seiten angeschaut.... NEED MORE! ! Wirklich lustitschh!


----------



## Deanne (15. Januar 2010)

Ist zwar kein Fail und etwas undeutlich, ich find es aber trozdem amüsant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Fail und etwas undeutlich, ich find es aber trozdem amüsant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gnahahaha xD

"Bitchez klarmachen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist 20 cm kleiner als ich und wiegt 10 Kilo mehr! Der sollte aber wohl doch lieber Sport machen. XD


----------



## Ykon (15. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der ist 20 cm kleiner als ich und wiegt 10 Kilo mehr! Der sollte aber wohl doch lieber Sport machen. XD



Ist zwar ot aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du bei 180cm, 57kg wiegst, solltest du dir mal das Profil als Beispiel nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wenn du bei 180cm, 57kg wiegst, solltest du dir mal das Profil als Beispiel nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles ficken, was nicht bei drei aufm Baum ist? o_O'

Nene, da bleib ich lieber untergewichtig. xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Januar 2010)

Er isst auch gerne schnelle Füße  ;D lol


----------



## Ykon (15. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Alles ficken, was nicht bei drei aufm Baum ist? o_O'



Nein, dass rappen dein einziger Sport ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bzw. dass du nur schnelle Füße isst... scheint ja bei ihm ziemlich auf die Hüften zu schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Fail und etwas undeutlich, ich find es aber trozdem amüsant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, er steht anscheinend auf "fastfoot". Was ein kleiner Perversling...


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Oh, er steht anscheinend auf "fastfoot". Was ein kleiner Perversling...


bei seinem ersten mal fastfoot machte er sicher O_O Augen!
beim zweiten hat er die Vaseliene nicht vergessen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EPIC Antwort!


----------



## Ykon (15. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso wird hier nie sowas tolles gefragt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir hätten da sicher einige, die ähnlich gute Antworten geben, wenn nicht sogar bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC Antwort!



Who the Hell needs Wikipedia? 
Doc /b/ rulez da Shit!


----------



## Asayur (15. Januar 2010)

DER EPIC Win schlechthin *g*



Na die Nerven möcht ich haben um sowas durchzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und passend dazu das Gegenstück:




Epic Fail



Surge Protector= Überspannungsschutz/ FI Schalter


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2010)

omg, scheiß 4chan... wiso sagt mir keiner wie abartig krank der scheiß is... kan jetz sicher 3 nächte nicht schlafen!


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> omg, scheiß 4chan... wiso sagt mir keiner wie abartig krank der scheiß is... kan jetz sicher 3 nächte nicht schlafen!



4chan ist abartig krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> 4chan ist abartig krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Whaaa, ich wollte doch nicht mehr auf diese Seite gehen. Da wird immer ein Zeug gepostet, ich mag gar nicht daran denken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> omg, scheiß 4chan... wiso sagt mir keiner wie abartig krank der scheiß is... kan jetz sicher 3 nächte nicht schlafen!





Deanne schrieb:


> Whaaa, ich wollte doch nicht mehr auf diese Seite gehen. Da wird immer ein Zeug gepostet, ich mag gar nicht daran denken.



weicheier²








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2010)

ich skezier mal eines der verstörenden Dinge...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> weicheier²
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hatte, vermutlich aus latentem Selbsthass, auf Hentai geklickt und war überrascht, welche spannenden sexuellen Vorlieben es doch gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Naja, schlimmer als die netten Tentakel-Filmchen, die mir ein ehemaliger Mitschüler immer vorgespielt hat, ist das auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hatte, vermutlich aus latentem Selbsthass, auf Hentai geklickt und war überrascht, welche spannenden sexuellen Vorlieben es doch gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den lustigen spaß meinte ich nicht mit krank....

da gabs ne anfrage von nem typ der was schockierendes sehen wollte.... naja das hat er bekommn >_<...ajan amgas ...ajan dnu etreizeks nebo rim nov sad meredna retnui
 dnu tsruwßiew en rid lletsnen furorkrieger vor... was pasiert wen das eine auf das andere trifft?


----------



## Kronas (16. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/S1edgeSpammer

man beachte das 'über mich'


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q72A0mhC604


wer braucht noch nen coolen freund für nen coolen club? :>


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q72A0mhC604
> 
> 
> wer braucht noch nen coolen freund für nen coolen club? :>



Lol, der Kerl ist ja mal epic Fail. 
"Ich spiele Federball und Schach und GameBoy(!)"

Mir fallen gerade diese Bilder ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich hab hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

Der genialste 4chan "Channel" ist immernoch High Resolution. :O
Da gibts so geile *hust* Pics ... sowohl das was ihr jetzt denkt, als auch anderes.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2010)

bah ich hab 4chan nicht gekannt bin draufgegangen und hab dann denjenigen verflucht der mir die seite gezeigt hat


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

'nuff said xD


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2010)

genial das bild such ich schon seit wochen thx !!!!


----------



## TheGui (18. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

NEED


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geil. Ich warte ja immer noch auf eine Bratwurst aus der man ein Schwert ziehen kann.


----------



## Kremlin (18. Januar 2010)

Für die meisten vielleicht nicht umbedingt ein Fail, aber das folgende Bild hat mir einfach meinen Tag versüßt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es gilt nicht als indirekt-sexistisch, wenn doch, Schande über mein Haupt.

Ein Failpotenzial ist aber doch zu erkennen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Januar 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Für die meisten vielleicht nicht umbedingt ein Fail, aber das folgende Bild hat mir einfach meinen Tag versüßt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

AHAHA scheiße wo habt ihr das den gefunden ich dachte meine jugendsünden kommen wenigstens hier nicht zum vorschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PI**ELGEWITTER!!!!! *klatsch*


----------



## Davatar (19. Januar 2010)

Hahaha also egal auf welche Art ich mir das bildlich vorstelle, ich muss einfach nur lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie kann man so bescheuert sein und sowas tun? 

PS: Arme Cornelia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (19. Januar 2010)

Warum kann ich das Bild nicht sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. Januar 2010)

Will au sän -.-


----------



## Davatar (19. Januar 2010)

Seht Ihr das echt nicht? Da steht Folgendes:



Spoiler



Mitteilung an die Eltern:

Ihr Sohn / ihre Tochter [Name zensiert]
muss am 10.03.08 um 14:00 Uhr
nachsitzen.
Grund: Er zeigt sein erregtes
 Glied im Unterricht
 und klatscht es an
 Cornelia ab.

05.03.08               	[Name zensiert]  	
(Datum)            	(Fach-/Klassenlehrer)


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2010)

Thailändischer Mediamarkt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

keine reue

aus langeweile gehandel

soziopathen wenn ihr mich fragt :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß net, obs Parteien schlecht gemacht ist.
Hier mal ein DVU Fail Wahlvideo^^.
Ihr entscheided obs Fail ist, ist eure Entscheidung^^.
Werner S.
Fear the mighty Werner S.!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gG8bZ_gWBbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich weiß net, obs Parteien schlecht gemacht ist.
> Hier mal ein DVU Fail Wahlvideo^^.
> Ihr entscheided obs Fail ist, ist eure Entscheidung^^.
> Werner S.
> ...



dam dam dam dam tadam dam tadam... wo is der Imperator?


----------



## Falathrim (23. Januar 2010)

> <Ammo> Ein Freund von mir und ich, wir hatten heute die beste Idee wie wir reich werden <Ammo> Wir stellen auf Mädchentoiletten einen Sprachcomputer auf, mit dem die sich unterhalten können, wenn sie mal alleine sind. Wenn du einen Euro reinwirfst fängt der an zu plappern. <Ammo> Aber das ist noch nicht alles..! <Ammo> Auf den Männerklos stellen wir einen Apparaten auf der die ganze Zeit mit Weiberstimme labert... <Ammo> ...aber damit aufhört, wenn du einen Euro reinwirfst! <ohne> alta, das ist DIE Geschäftsidee!
> http://german-bash.o.../show/id/288150



WIN!!


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





das ist ein fail-.-


----------



## Stancer (23. Januar 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Für die meisten vielleicht nicht umbedingt ein Fail, aber das folgende Bild hat mir einfach meinen Tag versüßt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube irgenwie nicht das es echt ist. Selbst für die heute total verkommene Jugend wäre das schon extrem hart. Mal ganz davon abgesehen würde der Schüler wohl kaum mit Nachsitzen davon kommen handelt es sich dabei doch um eine Straftat !

Wenn es echt ist.... da sind meine Fehltritte während meiner Schulzeit ja geradezu harmlos gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass Du noch WinXP benutzt, ist aber ein größerer Fail. =P


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

hab grad das foto nicht: 
So ein Geschaeft fuer Grabsteine. Sieht aus wie ein Friedhof.
Und daneben ein schild: Nur fuer Kunden xD


----------



## Laz0rgun (23. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab nie Überlastungen o.O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dass Du noch WinXP benutzt, ist aber ein größerer Fail. =P



WinXP ist besser als der ganze Rest


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find's einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß garnicht wie man in der heutigen Zeit so verdammt dämlich sein kann. 
Jemand sollte echt solche Einträge sammeln und ein Buch rausbringen. Ich wär der erste, der morgens um ein Uhr Schlange steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich find's einfach genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß, wieso es nicht klappt.
Frauen können nur zu zweit kacken gehen.
Dass man sowas net weiß... echt krank :/.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wieso es nicht klappt.
> Frauen können nur zu zweit kacken gehen.
> Dass man sowas net weiß... echt krank :/.



Aber das ist ja schon an sich unlogisch.
Wie soll denn der Mann bitteschön seiner Frau einen Heiratsantrag machen,während sie kackt, wenn irgendeine Freundin der Frau dabei ist? 
Ich finde die Frau tritt da zu sehr in die Privatsphäre des Mannes ein.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Januar 2010)

Auf Best of Yahoo Answers gibts so geile Sachen, unter anderem folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

[attachment=9826:asdfsy.png]

being moderator is fun fail.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> *bild*


gefälschte bilder sind lustig, hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gefälschte bilder sind lustig, hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gefälscht? seid wann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Februar 2010)

MEINE KATZE HEIßT PAULA!


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> [attachment=9826:asdfsy.png]
> 
> being moderator is fun fail.



Buh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Mookuh, bitte keine fakebilder einstellen die user hier beleidigen. kthxbye.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Buh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War kein Fakebild! \o/


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Februar 2010)

beim welchem Rechner braucht FF bittschö 45% vom Proz??
war das der Fail ?


----------



## mookuh (22. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Buh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es war kein Fakebild -.-


Das können Jigsaw und Lachmann bezeugen, die waren auch im Gruppenchat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Es war kein Fakebild -.-
> 
> 
> Das können Jigsaw und Lachmann bezeugen, die waren auch im Gruppenchat
> ...



Welches Bild war das btw? :>


----------



## mookuh (23. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Welches Bild war das btw? :>



kronas zitate - neue version ^^


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgenwie nicht das es echt ist. Selbst für die heute total verkommene Jugend wäre das schon extrem hart. Mal ganz davon abgesehen würde der Schüler wohl kaum mit Nachsitzen davon kommen handelt es sich dabei doch um eine Straftat !
> 
> Wenn es echt ist.... da sind meine Fehltritte während meiner Schulzeit ja geradezu harmlos gegen
> 
> ...



Aber lustig isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Februar 2010)

Nicht im geringsten.
Meine Faust würde umgehend in seinem Gesicht gelandet,wenn ich sowas sehen würde.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nicht im geringsten.
> Meine Faust würde umgehend in seinem Gesicht gelandet,wenn ich sowas sehen würde.



da kann ich manowar nur zustimmen naja außer es passiert in wacken da ists eher normal >.<


----------



## dragon1 (23. Februar 2010)

Me fails...
Facebook offenbart einiges was manche von mir denken...


Denkst du, dass *** dich für eine Million Euro verkaufen würde?​Ja​
​
​
​Oh...​
​
​


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Februar 2010)

Naja ist zwar nicht direkt TeH Fail itself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ziemlich "selfowned" ist es schon.
Ich hab extra die Bildseite genommen, weil die besonders auf die Kacke haut.
http://www.bild.de/BILD/politik/2010/02/23/alkohol-fahrt-margot-kaessmann/staatsanwaltschaft-ermittelt-gegen-bischoefin.html



> *In einem Interview mit dem TÜV-Nord predigte sie 2007 noch Wasser, kritisierte „mangelndes Verantwortungsbewusstsein“ von Autofahrern, „insbesondere wenn Alkohol oder Drogen mit im Spiel sind“.*



Besonders witzig in dem Zusammenhang



> *SCHORLEMMER VERTEIDIGT KÄSSMANN*
> 
> Der Wittenberger Theologe Friedrich Schorlemmer (66) nahm die EKD-Ratsvorsitzende Käßmann gegen aufkommende Kritik an ihrer Alkoholfahrt in Schutz. „Das ist ein Blackout, der leider immer wieder Leuten passiert, die in öffentlichen Ämtern unter Dauerstress stehen“, sagte Schorlemmer der „Leipziger Volkszeitung“.


Quelle: Bild.de

Jaja wenn ich mich das nächstemal zulöte und Autofahre ist das ein Blackout mit dem ich nun garnicht rechnen konnte wenn ich vollkommen besoffen bin.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

joa wohlzu viel messwein >.<


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Februar 2010)

die CD geht aber, wenns so gewollt ist.
wir hatten auch ma so ne CD in Autoform... lief reibungslos


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ATM: Ich hab NICHTS gegen Transgender!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (23. Februar 2010)

*kotz* 




Btw, ich schon...


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@dragon1: Wieso? Wenn ein Mensch sich falsch in seinem Körper fühlt hat er das recht so zu sein und zu leben wie er will :-) Mein Onkel ist jetzt auch meine Tante ;-) und Nein das ist nicht gelogen.


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

FAIL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

FAIL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (23. Februar 2010)

Doppelpost-fail xD


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

[IMG=http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/2743/unbenanntbo.th.jpg][/IMG]




um es zu verdeutlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Windows pwn Coke xD


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

der text verläuft von oben nach unten

ohh ein fehler in der matrix :O


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM[/youtube]

als Antwort LoD xD


----------



## Destilatus (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fuck ist das geil :´D


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der text verläuft von oben nach unten
> 
> ohh ein fehler in der matrix :O



ich glaub es geht eher um den bluescreen^^


----------



## Slush (24. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich glaub es geht eher um den bluescreen^^



o'rly? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



America Fail -.-


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder n Fail aus meinem Leben, aber diesmal war nicht ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich denk mal viele von euch kennen den Handy-Anbieter Ay yildiz (für die die es nicht wissen, das ist im Grunde wie Base nur man muss halt per Pre-Paid Karte die Flatrate aufladen). Jedenfalls bekomm ich heute morgen um 03:00 Uhr die Meldung das meine Flatrate abgelaufen ist, wollte dann eben grade einer Freundin auf die Mailbox quatschen (ist ja kostenlos) und aufeinmal klingelts o.Ô. Und sie geht ran und ich red mit ihr ca. 5 Minuten oder so, das Paradoxe ist ich kann aber keine Sms verschicken und hab genau 1 Cent auf meiner Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde mal sagen, Ay Yildiz Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. März 2010)

Heute ein Fail in der Schule (nein, kein Fail von mir, sondern jemand anderem):

" XXX (Name geändert) spielt wieder Yu-Gi-Oh! Voll das Opfa. Lass mal auslachen gehen."

...


----------



## Asayur (5. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Heute ein Fail in der Schule (nein, kein Fail von mir, sondern jemand anderem):
> 
> " XXX (Name geändert) spielt wieder Yu-Gi-Oh! Voll das Opfa. Lass mal auslachen gehen."
> 
> ...





oO Sozial Fail...



&#8364;dit: BH Fail






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mm-ZRXo_z8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lmao.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

OH...MEIN...GOTT!!! Das ist Pervers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Höhö das ist mal einFAIL. Besser als der "klatscher" an Caroline oder wie die heißt ;-)

-> Das ist doch ein Schertz oder?


----------



## Crucial² (26. Mai 2010)

*Epic Fail gestern Abend/Nacht beim Zocken:*

Suchen und Zerstören, es steht 3:3, die letzte Runde entscheidet. Ich habe vom Gegnerteam 4 Leute gekillt und bin dann gestorben. Also war es am Schluss 1 Gegner gegen 4 meines Teames.

Die 4 Hohlköpfe setzten sich alle ins gleiche Eck, Blendgranate kommt angeflogen: Alle 4 Geblendet und der 1ne schaffts tatsächlich die Runde zu gewinnen. Am aller Failsten war dann, schreibt einer von den 4 Chaoten: "Flash Noob" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haha, musste mich totlachen.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Epic Fail gestern Abend/Nacht beim Zocken:*
> 
> Suchen und Zerstören, es steht 3:3, die letzte Runde entscheidet. Ich habe vom Gegnerteam 4 Leute gekillt und bin dann gestorben. Also war es am Schluss 1 Gegner gegen 4 meines Teames.
> 
> ...



Kennst du den Ausdruck "Situationskomik"? :/


----------



## Kremlin (26. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Am aller Failsten war dann






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NaACrEpr5cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also so dumm muss man ja sein^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Mein Name hier. Habe keinen blassen Dunst, wie ich auf die blöde Idee kam, die Buchstaben abwechselnd
groß und klein zu schreiben. Und ändern, tja das geht wohl nicht -.-"


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Mein Name hier. Habe keinen blassen Dunst, wie ich auf die blöde Idee kam, die Buchstaben abwechselnd
> groß und klein zu schreiben. Und ändern, tja das geht wohl nicht -.-"



Bei Angabe eines plausiblen Grundes ist es durchaus möglich seinen Namen ändern zu lassen...frag am Besten mal ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM fragen? Mhh... 

Ich weiß nicht, wenn ihm der Grund, der Name sieht doof aus, nicht reicht, bannt er mich nochmal.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Mai 2010)

Das hier ist auch Genial





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1zRaPOzclI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch Genial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst wohl geni_t_al ... haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> ZAM fragen? Mhh...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wenn ihm der Grund, der Name sieht doof aus, nicht reicht, bannt er mich nochmal.



Ich hab ihn mal genau aus dem Grund angeschrieben. Und er musste sogar einen inaktiven User löschen um mir meinen jetzigen Nick zu geben.
Ewiger Dank sei Zam!!


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2010)

WotlK PvP ist fail.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

Wotlk ist an sich Fail XD


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

und Cata wird ein viel schlimmerer


----------



## tonygt (27. Mai 2010)

UNd was ist die Moral von der Geschicht?
Cata bringts sowie so nicht
deswegen werd ich mir cata nie kaufen und wenn es rauskommt meine acc kündigen ^^


----------

